# عندما اٌريقت كؤوس البيرة على مائدة الفقه &#157;



## انسانٌ غلبان (24 مارس 2006)

*تلى اليوم البيان الختامى لأيام المؤتمر العالمى لنصرة رسول اللات بالعاصمة البحرينية المنامة*


*و كان المؤتمر - الذى دعت اليه العائلة المالكة فى مملكة البحرين و مولته بالكامل شركة آرلا الدنماركية للمواد الغذائية؟؟؟؟؟؟ فتكفلت بكل الفاتورة من أجور المشايخ الذين حضروا من شتى اصقاع الارض و من بدل سفر و مصروف جيب يحصل عليه السادة المشايخ و من تذاكر طيران و اقامة فندقية كاملة فى ارقى فنادق العاصمة البحرينية و من إستئجار القاعات فى كل ايام المؤتمر - قد ضم الآلاف من مشايخ الارهاب المحمدى الذين تخيرهم الداعية الارهابى الكبير الشيخ يوسف القرداوى و تم شحنهم من شتى اصقاع الارض ليصبوا لعناتهم على دولة الدنمارك(التى تمول احدى شركاتها المؤتمر؟؟) و كل الغرب النصرانى التنصيرى اليهودى الصهيونى الكافر و كان هدف عقد المؤتمر وفقا لنص الدعوات مدفوعة التكاليف التى ارسلها القرداوى لزملاؤه مهيجى الجماهير هو بحث الأزمة الناجمة عن نشر الرسوم الكاريكاتورية التي اعتبرت مسيئة لنبي اللات*
*و كان عنوان البيان الختامى للمؤتمر و الذى تلى اليوم هو " الخطوات التي ينبغى عليهم اتخاذها خلال المرحلة المقبلة في ضوء أزمة الرسوم". *
*و كان من المثير للتعجب ان جميع السادة مهيجى الجماهير قد بحثوا لأنفسهم عن منطقة وسطى ما بين الجنة و النار فمن ناحية امتنعوا جميعا عن المطالبة بزيادة المقاطعة و توسيعها لتشمل بقية الدول الاوروبية او بقية الدول الغربية الكافرة(( ربما لأنهم لا يستطيعون ذلك و ربما لانهم قد قبضوا المال من شركة آرلا الدنماركية)) و من نلحية آخرى لم يطالبوا بوقف المقاطعة او تقليل مستوياتها !!!!! كل ما طالبوا به هو العمل على استغلال الموقف الدفاعى الذى نجح حارقوا الكنائس و قاتلوا المسيحيين فى الدول المحمديثة فى وضع العالم الحر به لإجبار العالم الحر على وضع فقرات فى مناهجه الدراسية تشير الى صحة نبوة محمد و انه خاتم الانبياء و المرسلين و انه من واجب كل غربى ان يعتنق المحمدية فورا لأنها نسخت اى الغت دياناتهم هم و قد سمى المؤتمرون طلبهم هذا ب "الاعتذار المعرفى؟؟؟؟؟" و ضمنوا هذا المطلب الغريب فو وثيقة انزار وجهت لكل الحكومات الغربية تسمى "الدعوة السلمية للحكومات الغربية لتضمين المناهج الدراسية للصورة الحقيقية للديانة المحمدية". *
*و كان الغريمين يوسف القرداوى و صاحب الفضيلة الدامعة عمرو خالد من بين ابرز الحاضرين فى المؤتمر و لكن فشلت الكاميرات فى ان تجد لقطة واحدة تجمعهما رغم كم الاعتذارات العلنية التى قدمها عمرو خالد للقرداوى ليغفر له ذهابه للدنمارك دون ازنه*
*و بينما ارتكز القرداوى فى كلمته أمام المؤتمرعلى إن هناك حربا نصرانية تنصيرية يهودية صهيونية صليبية كافرة تشن على الإسلام وإن على المسلمين أن يهبوا للدفاع عن النبي بسيوفهم و ايديهم و السنتهم و قلوبهم و هذا اضعف الايمان *
*فقد ارتكز الشيخ السعودي سلمان الوضاح فى كلمته على انه يتوجب على المسلمين الاستمرار فى مقاطعة البضائع الدانمركية. *
*بينما أثار أعضاء وفد هيئة الوقف المحمدى الاسكندنافى فى الدانمركي شفقة الجميع و هم يحاولون ان يتنصلون من دورهم الارهابى الثابت الاكيد فى تحريض قوى الارهاب العالمى فى كل حدب و صوب على استهداف البلاد التى تؤويهم و تطعمهم و تنفق عليهم اموال مواطنيها و استهداف حياة مواطنيها و استهداف المصالح الاقتصادية لتلك البلاد العلمانية . و كانت اكثر مراحل كلماتهم دراماتيكية عندما كاد المتحدث ان يبكى و هو يقول " أيها الشعب الدنماركى العظيم لسنا نحن صدقمنا لسنا نحن المسئولين عن حالة الهياج المحمدى العالمى ضد بلادكم"*
*غير انهم ايضا حاولوا ان يجدوا لأنفسهم منطقة وسطى ما بين الجنة و النار فقد اشتدت لهجة متحدثيهم فى مرحلة اخرى ليقولوا "إنهم لن يدعوا الى وقف مقاطعة البضائع الدانمركية إلى أن يعتذر الدانمركيون حكومة و برلمانا و شعبا فردا فردا رجلا رجلا و امرأة إمرإة و طفلا طفلا عن الرسوم و بعد ان تقوم كل الولايات الدنماركية بتضمين مناهجهم الدراسية ما يفيد ان المحمدية هى الدين الافضل و ان محمد هو اشرف الخلق". *
*وقال رئيس الوفد الدنماركى رائد حلايل في تصريحات لوكالات الانباء " نحن لم ندع الى انهاء المقاطعة ولكننا ايضا لم ندعوا الى تصعيدها!!!!!!... الكرة الآن في ملعبهم وعليهم أن يستجيبوا لشروط انصار محمد فى العالم الاسلامى حتى نتمكن من انقاذهم من نيران الغضب المحمدى ". *
*وأضاف " على الشعب الدانمركي أن يبعث برسائل تأكيد للمسلمين بأنهم لا يوافقون على ما نشر في الصحف وأنهم يحترمون المحمديين و أنهم يدركون ان سيدنا محمد هو أشرف الخلق و ان المحمدية هى رسالة عظيمة". *
*هذا و قد افادت تقارير كثيرا للعديد من وكالات الانباء الى فشل كل المحاولات التى قام بها الدعاة الذين رأوا ان المقاطعة نفسها اضرت بشدة فى جهودهم فى مجال نشر المحمدية فى العالم الغربى بعد ان كشفت المقاطعة الى اى حد أن المحمدية لا تقبل الرأى الآخر و الى اى حد المحمديين هو قوم همج متخلفين ارهابيين حاقدين يسهل اقتيادهم الى الدمار و يستحيل اثناؤهم عند الدمار و اعادتهم الى طريق البناء و انه كلما استجابت جهة فى الغرب لبعض شروطهم اضاف الهمج شروطا جديدة بعد ان ظنوا انهم ينتصرون فى فتوحاتهم الجديدة على الغرب الكافر. *
*هذا و قد قال مندوب شركة آرلا الدنماركية العاملة فى صناعة المواد الغذائية و التى مولت هذا المؤتمر إن شركة آرلا الدانمركية تنتج ألذ انواع الجبن المغذية الدسمة التى تتوافق مع الذوق المحمدى الرفيع حيث ان هدفها الاسمى هو إمتاع المحمديين فى كل مكان بمذاق منتجاتها الفريد التى تنتج خصيصا لهم و قال ان شركته فور ظهور الرسوم قد نشرت اعلانات على صفحات كاملة في عدد من الصحف المحمدية العربية و غير العربية وصفت فيه الرسوم "باللامسئولة" ودعت لإعادة النظر في المقاطعة قائلة إنها تؤذي العمال المحمديين بالشركة خاصة و ان الشركى تحرص على توظيف اعداد كبيرة من العمال المحمديين لديها و تمنحهم اجازات فى الاعياد المحمدية و شهر رمضان و فترات راحة اثناء يوم العمل لأداء الصلوات الخمسة و قراءة القرآن و الاحاديث المحمدية في مقر الشركة. *
*وكانت نفس الشركة قد تعرضت لانتقادات من جانب سياسيين وجماعات آخرى في الدانمرك اتهموها بالانصياع لما وصفوه "الإرهاب المحمدى ضد الدنمارك". *
*و كانت بقية الشركات الدنماركية قد رفضت ان تسلك نفس مسلك آرلا خاصة و انه رغم المصروفات الباهظة التى انفقتها آرلا على المنظمات المحمدية فى الخليج فإن آرلا لم تتمكن سوى من وقف المقاطعة لمنتجاتها هى فقط دون بقية المنتجات الدنماركية *
*و كان رئيس وزراء الدنمارك قد تقدم بأكثر من اعتذار عن اى اهانة قد شعر بها المحمديين من الرسوم الا انه رفض ان يستجيب للمطالبات التى تتعارض مع القوانين العلمانية للدنمارك مثل وضع فقرات فى المناهج الدراسية تتحدث عن ان المحمدية افضل ديانة و ان محمد اشرف الخلق و انه يتوجب على كل دنماركى اعتناق المحمدية لأن بقية الديانات قد نُسخت بمعرفة محمد؟؟*
*و كان البرلمان الدنماركى قد رفض الاعتذار بالنيابة عن الصحيفة الدنماركية او الفنانين الدنماركيين*
*كما اعتذر رئيس تحرير صحيفة ييلاند بوستين الدانمركية التي نشرت الرسوم أول مرة عما الحقته من إهانة ولكنه دافع عن حق الصحيفة في نشر الرسوم. *
*كانت تلك الرسوم الصامتة التى لا توجد بها اى اشارة لأن المرسوم بها هو محمد قد فجرت أعمال ارهابية و احداث شغب عارمة في العديد من العواصم العربية والعالمية و لكن بعد نشرها باكثر من اربعة أشهر؟؟؟. *
*وتحول العديد من هذه المظاهرات الى اعمال ارهابية ضد السفارات الدانمركية و النرويجية و السويدية ومنشآت دبلوماسية لدول آخرى و كنائس مسيحية في عدد من العواصم المحمدية و غير المحمدية و لكن بها بعض المحمديين . *
*و كان الموقف المحمدى من الرسوم قد ادى الى موقف مضاد من كل منظمات رعاية الحريات فى العالم الحر فدافعت جماعات وكتاب ومثقفون في الغرب في بيانات أصدروها عن الحق في نشر الرسوم في إطار حرية التعبير. وهاجم بعضهم تيارات فكرية إسلامية قالوا إنها تدعو "للشمولية". *
*هذا و يستوطن الدنمارك حوالى ربع مليون محمدى و يحصلون جميعا على معونات شهرية و يحصلون على علاج مجانى و تعليم مجانى و مساكن مجانية و حقوق مطلقة فى انشاء المساجد و المدارس و المراكز المحمدية و حقوق مطلقة فى دعوة الدنماركيين لإعتناق ديانتهم دون اى قيود من الحكومة الدنماركية او احكام بالردة على طريقة من ترك دينه فإقتلوه تلك المعمول بها فى العالم المحمدى*​

*هذا و فى حوار اذاعى مع الشيخ عادل المطيرى منسق المؤتمر*​

*سأل المذيع الشيخ عادل "لم يدعوا المؤتمر الى الغاء المقاطعة فهل من مصلحة المحمدية ان تستمر المقاطعة للأبد؟" فرد الشيخ عادل بقوله" و مـــن يريد إنهاء المقاطعة؟؟؟ فلتستمر للأبد اذا اذا لم يرضخوا مطلبنا بالاعتذار المعرفى" فسأله المذيع عن ماهية الاعتذار المعرفى فعرفه الشيخ عادل بأنه :" بأن يضمنوا فى مناهجهم الدراسية ما يفيد التلاميذ بان المحمدية هى افضل ديانة و ان محمد هو اشرف الخلق و أن من واجبهم اعتناق المحمدية لان دياناتهم هم قد نسخها أى ألغاها محمد الذى هو اشرف الخلق" *
*فتساءل المذيع: " و لكنها دول علمانية لا تدعوا فى مناهجها الدراسية لأى دين كما ان مناهجها لا تفرض بصورة مركزية" فرد الشيخ عادل: " فلتبقى المقاطعة اذا" فتساءل المذيع :و" لكنكم أعلنتم عن انهاء المقاطعة لمنتجات شركة آرلا الدنماركية بالذات و دعوتم المحمديين فى كل مكان لاستهلاك منتجاتها؟؟" فرد الشيخ عادل:" هذه الشركة صديقة للاسلام و هى التىمولت هذا المؤتمر فكيف نقاطعها ... هذه الشركة إعتذرت و نحن قبلنا اعتذارها" فرد المذيع " و رئيس وزراء الدنمارك اعتذر ايضا؟؟" فقال الشيخ عادل:" الاعتذار المطلوب منه اعتذار معرفى و لا أقل اعتذار معرفى" ...........*
*المذيع:" ان ما تطلبونه مستحيل فهذه بلاد علمانية ؟؟؟ " الشيخ عادل:" فلتستمر المقاطعة الى الابد؟"*
*المذيع : " المسألة ستصبح اذا ارادت شركة ان تسوق منتجاتها فى الدول المحمدية فلتدفع رشوة للائمة ليقبلوا اعتذارها و شركة وراء شركة ستدفع الرشوة و لن تكون هناك اى مقاطعة"*
*الشيخ عادل " هذه قراءة مغلوطة لما يحدث فنحن الذين تم الاعتداء علينا و ليعلم الجميع فى الغرب انه بلا اعتذارا معرفيا لن يكون هناك اى امن او تواصل او حوار فى العالم لقد سافر الشيخ عمرو خالد للدنمارك فماذا قدم لنا هل حصل على الاعتذار المعرفى؟؟؟.... و يوما ما سنحصل على الاعتذار المعرفى"*​​​


----------



## mohamed-kholy (29 مارس 2006)

*الى إنسان( خيبان) غلبان*

لو ان عندك ذرة تفكر او تدبر لما قلت مثل هذا الكلام لانك اساسا لم تفكر ولو للحظه ان تقرأ عن هذا الانسان كإنسان تجمعت فيه كل الصفات والاخلاق الحسنه والفطره الطيبه وسرت خلف من ساروا ونطقت مثل مانطق الببغاء مرددا اى شىء يسمعه فلو ان عندك ذرة شجاعه لصدقت اول ما صدقت مع نفسك وتركت لعقلك ان تفكر وتتدبر الامر فإنتم ايها المؤمنون بالمسيح ليس عندكم جرأه ان تردوا عنه اى شىء فهو يسب كل لحظه وذلك يحزننا لاننا نؤمن بكل رسل وانبياء الله كما امرنا فاليهود والمسيحيون يصورون المسيح بصور تتنافى مع شخص المسيح النبى المرسل من عند الله عز وجل اما المسلمون وكما تعلمون لايسيئون لاحد ايا كان 0

والى لقاء حتى تعرفوا عمن تتحدثون

( قل هو الله احمد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد)
صدق الله العلى العظيم


----------



## بنت القدس (29 مارس 2006)

لو ان عندك ذرة تفكر او تدبر لما قلت مثل هذا الكلام لانك اساسا لم تفكر ولو للحظه ان تقرأ عن هذا الانسان كإنسان تجمعت فيه كل الصفات والاخلاق الحسنه والفطره الطيبه وسرت خلف من ساروا ونطقت مثل مانطق الببغاء مرددا اى شىء يسمعه فلو ان عندك ذرة شجاعه لصدقت اول ما صدقت مع نفسك وتركت لعقلك ان تفكر وتتدبر الامر فإنتم ايها المؤمنون بالمسيح ليس عندكم جرأه ان تردوا عنه اى شىء فهو يسب كل لحظه وذلك يحزننا لاننا نؤمن بكل رسل وانبياء الله كما امرنا فاليهود والمسيحيون يصورون المسيح بصور تتنافى مع شخص المسيح النبى المرسل من عند الله عز وجل اما المسلمون وكما تعلمون لايسيئون لاحد ايا كان 0

والى لقاء حتى تعرفوا عمن تتحدثون

( قل هو الله احمد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد)
صدق الله العلى العظيم


----------



## mohamed-kholy (29 مارس 2006)

*عيب عليكم لما تحرفوا كلام الله*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد)
وصدق الله العظيم
 فالله احد ولم يلد لانه لايحتاج للولد لانه اله قهار جبار ايماننا ايمان قوى برب العالمين الانس والجن والحيوان وكل كائن كان فهو الرحمن وهو لم يخذ صاحبة ولا ولدا ولم يكن له شريك فى الملك حتى ينازعه فى ملكه ولم يخلق البشر ويامرهم بالمعروف وينهاهم عن المنكر ويأتى بعد ذلك ويجعل له ولدا ثم يعذبه ويصلبه حتى يغفر للبشر خطاياهم فهذا كلام لايصدقه عقل ولا منطق فاسالو انفسكم قبل ان يأتيكم الموت ولا تستطيعون عمل شىء فآيات الله فى الكون كثيره فتفكروا وتدبرو
وانظروا الى من عرف الحقيقة قبلكم وعرفوها فآمنوا بالله الواحد القهار الجبار0

والى لقاء قريب


----------



## My Rock (29 مارس 2006)

mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى


 
لماذا يا رجل لا تلقي السلام على اخوانك المسلمين و تلقيه على متبعي الهدى اي المسيحيين؟
بصراحة حيزعلوا منك كثير...




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد)
> وصدق الله العظيم


 
و من قال اننا نعارض ذلك؟ من قال ان الله ولد ولد؟ و من قال انه له كفوا احد؟
هل لان كاتب القرأن الجاهل الذي لم يعرف ايمان المسيحيين قال ذلك في كتابك القرعان؟
يا ابو زيطة و زعبليطة, روح اتعلم ايمان المسيحيين الاول و بعدين تعال ناقشهم بما يؤمنون

فنحن لا نؤمن بأن لله ولد, حاشا يا رجل!!!


انا قريت مداخلتك و رئيتها ملية بالغشاوة و التغييب و الظاهر انك غير عارف بدينك اصلا, لان كلامك غريب و لنرى!





> فالله احد ولم يلد لانه لايحتاج للولد لانه اله قهار جبار


 

الله لا يحتاج ل ولد لانه اله قهار جبار؟؟؟ هل هذه جملة مفيدة يا رجل؟
غريب امرك يا عربي... عربيتك ركيكة و ليس لها معنى!





> ايماننا ايمان قوى برب العالمين الانس والجن والحيوان وكل كائن كان فهو الرحمن


 
من هو رب العالمين الانس و الجن و الحيوان؟ اول مرة اسمع بهيك اله!!!
وهل تقصد ان ايمانكم اقوى من ايماننا؟

اذا نعم, هل اثبت لنا ذلك؟



> وهو لم يخذ صاحبة


 
انت داخل  بتقول كلام متفقين عليه اصلا, يعني كأنك تدخل و تقول, الله لم يزني, الله رحيم, الله محب... يا ابني هذه مسلمات متفقين عليها, فحاشا لله ان يتخذ صاحبة له!!!
اتعجب من هذا الفكر الهش يا صديقي, فمن هذا الذي يؤمن بأن الله اتخذ صاحبة؟





> ولم يخلق البشر ويامرهم بالمعروف وينهاهم عن المنكر


 

يا لهوي!!! الله لم يخلق البشر؟ و لا يأمرهم بالمعروف و لا ينهاهم عن المنكر؟؟؟؟؟




> ويجعل له ولدا


 

انت عن اي اسطور تتكلم؟ لان كلامك لا لقيته في اسطورة كلكامش و لا غيرها, فعن ماذا تتكلم يا محمدي؟


بعدين, انت فين و الموضوع فين!!!

فعلا ناس عقلها مش في راسها... الله و اعلم فين... ::بلاش كلام زايد يا روك::

و الان نرجع الى الخبر:

بصراحة انا اعتب على شركة ارلا لم فعلته, و انا ارسلت لهم رسالة توبيخية بذلك, اذ كان الاجدر بها مقاطعة هذه الدول المتخلفة و التصدير الى دول اخرى!!!

فكم يؤلمني ان يأتي هذه الشيخ الكذاب, و ذلك الشيخ المنتعل من هنا و هناك على حساب الغرب ليأكا و يشبع البطون قبل اي شئ اخر!!!

فعلا ناس همها في بطنها...

و اطرف ما في الامر, ترديد عبارة اشرف الخلق, بدون لا دليل ولا برهان... اه ه ه ه لو كنت اشتغل في هذه الشركة و ارسلوني في وفد في ذلك المؤتمر, لشرحتلهم نبيهم بالتفصيل...


----------



## قسورة (30 مارس 2006)

*الاخ الفاضل محمد خولي والاخت الفاضلة بنت القدس 
السلام على من اتبع الهدى

ويقول الله عز وجل
"وَمِنْهُمُ الَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ النَّبِيَّ وَيِقُولُونَ هُوَ أُذُنٌ قُلْ أُذُنُ خَيْرٍ لَّكُمْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللّهِ وَيُؤْمِنُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مِنكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ [ التوبة الآية 61]"

وصدق الله القائل

"إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ عَذَاباً مُّهِيناً [ الأحزاب الآية 57]

طبعا  اخي محمد اكيد انت الان تضحك جدا على رد الشخص الذي رد 

يقول المثل " اسال مجرب ولا تسال طبيب "

طبعا انا حزين لاني اول مرة اجد شخص لا يفهم بهذه الصورة فهذا مؤسف تعالوا يا نصارى وشوفوا
كلام المشرف العام كي تضحكوا فهو لا يفهم الكلام المكتوب
او انه يعمل عمل اباءه فيحرف الكلم عن بعض مواضعه
ارجوا منك يا روك الا تفهمني ايضا غلط انا عندي دليل من كتابكم
وسوف اعمل بوصية كتابكم واتحمل غباوتك
يقول بولس في الوحي المنزل عليه "ليتكم تحتملون غباوتي قليلا"

يقول الله تعالى في القران الكريم
اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
َوقَالُواْ اتَّخَذَ اللّهُ وَلَدًا سُبْحَانَهُ بَل لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ كُلٌّ لَّهُ قَانِتُونَ (116) بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَإِذَا قَضَى أَمْراً فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ (117)

سورة البقرة


يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءكُمُ الرَّسُولُ بِالْحَقِّ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ فَآمِنُواْ خَيْرًا لَّكُمْ وَإِن تَكْفُرُواْ فَإِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا (170) يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْحَقِّ إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ فَآمِنُواْ بِاللّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ ثَلاَثَةٌ انتَهُواْ خَيْرًا لَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَات وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ وَكِيلاً (171) لَّن يَسْتَنكِفَ الْمَسِيحُ أَن يَكُونَ عَبْداً لِّلّهِ وَلاَ الْمَلآئِكَةُ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ وَمَن يَسْتَنكِفْ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ وَيَسْتَكْبِرْ فَسَيَحْشُرُهُمْ إِلَيهِ جَمِيعًا (172)
سورة النساء

" لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللّهُ عَلَيهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ (72) لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاَثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلاَّ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِن لَّمْ يَنتَهُواْ عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (73) أَفَلاَ يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللّهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُونَهُ وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ (74) مَّا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا يَأْكُلاَنِ الطَّعَامَ انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الآيَاتِ ثُمَّ انظُرْ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ (75) قُلْ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ مَا لاَ يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرًّا وَلاَ نَفْعًا وَاللّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (76) قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعُواْ أَهْوَاء قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّواْ مِن قَبْلُ وَأَضَلُّواْ كَثِيرًا وَضَلُّواْ عَن سَوَاء السَّبِيلِ (77)
سورة المائدة

بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ تَكُن لَّهُ صَاحِبَةٌ وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ (101) ذَلِكُمُ اللّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَاعْبُدُوهُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ (102) لاَّ تُدْرِكُهُ الأَبْصَارُ وَهُوَ يُدْرِكُ الأَبْصَارَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ (103)
سورة الانعام

 أَلا إِنَّ لِلّهِ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَات وَمَن فِي الأَرْضِ وَمَا يَتَّبِعُ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ شُرَكَاء إِن يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلاَّ الظَّنَّ وَإِنْ هُمْ إِلاَّ يَخْرُصُونَ (66) هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ لِتَسْكُنُواْ فِيهِ وَالنَّهَارَ مُبْصِرًا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَسْمَعُونَ (67) قَالُواْ اتَّخَذَ اللّهُ وَلَدًا سُبْحَانَهُ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَات وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ إِنْ عِندَكُم مِّن سُلْطَانٍ بِهَذَا أَتقُولُونَ عَلَى اللّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ (68) قُلْ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللّهِ الْكَذِبَ لاَ يُفْلِحُونَ (69) مَتَاعٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا ثُمَّ إِلَيْنَا مَرْجِعُهُمْ ثُمَّ نُذِيقُهُمُ الْعَذَابَ الشَّدِيدَ بِمَا كَانُواْ يَكْفُرُونَ (70)
سورة يونس

 وَقُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الَّذِي لَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَدًا وَلَم يَكُن لَّهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْمُلْكِ وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلِيٌّ مِّنَ الذُّلَّ وَكَبِّرْهُ تَكْبِيرًا (111)
سورة الاسراء
ويقول   الله عز وجل 

وَقَالُوا اتَّخَذَ الرَّحْمَنُ وَلَدًا (88) لَقَدْ جِئْتُمْ شَيْئًا إِدًّا (89) تَكَادُ السَّمَاوَاتُ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِنْهُ وَتَنشَقُّ الْأَرْضُ وَتَخِرُّ الْجِبَالُ هَدًّا (90) أَن دَعَوْا لِلرَّحْمَنِ وَلَدًا (91) وَمَا يَنبَغِي لِلرَّحْمَنِ أَن يَتَّخِذَ وَلَدًا (92) إِن كُلُّ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ إِلَّا آتِي الرَّحْمَنِ عَبْدًا (93) لَقَدْ أَحْصَاهُمْ وَعَدَّهُمْ عَدًّا (94) وَكُلُّهُمْ آتِيهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَرْدًا (95)
سورة مريم

وصدق الله القائل

" أَمِ اتَّخَذُوا مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً قُلْ هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُمْ هَذَا ذِكْرُ مَن مَّعِيَ وَذِكْرُ مَن قَبْلِي بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ الْحَقَّ فَهُم مُّعْرِضُونَ (24) وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلَّا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ (25) وَقَالُوا اتَّخَذَ الرَّحْمَنُ وَلَدًا سُبْحَانَهُ بَلْ عِبَادٌ مُّكْرَمُونَ (26) لَا يَسْبِقُونَهُ بِالْقَوْلِ وَهُم بِأَمْرِهِ يَعْمَلُونَ (27) يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلَا يَشْفَعُونَ إِلَّا لِمَنِ ارْتَضَى وَهُم مِّنْ خَشْيَتِهِ مُشْفِقُونَ (28) وَمَن يَقُلْ مِنْهُمْ إِنِّي إِلَهٌ مِّن دُونِهِ فَذَلِكَ نَجْزِيهِ جَهَنَّمَ كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ (29)
سورة الانبياء

يدعي العضو النصراني انهم لا يعارضون ان الله احد ولم يلد ولم  ولم يكن له مثيل او كفؤ
انظر هذا قوله


			
				ROCK قال:
			
		


			و من قال اننا نعارض ذلك؟ من قال ان الله ولد ولد؟ و من قال انه له كفوا احد؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




			
				ROCK قال:
			
		


			فنحن لا نؤمن بأن لله ولد, حاشا يا رجل!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




			
				ROCK قال:
			
		


			انت داخل بتقول كلام متفقين عليه اصلا, يعني كأنك تدخل و تقول, الله لم يزني, الله رحيم, الله محب... يا ابني هذه مسلمات متفقين عليها, فحاشا لله ان يتخذ صاحبة له!!!
اتعجب من هذا الفكر الهش يا صديقي, فمن هذا الذي يؤمن بأن الله اتخذ صاحبة؟
دعني اريك انك واهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كتابكم يقول من  "من فمك ادينك"
انتم تقولون باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد اميييين
دعونا  نرى رياضيا هل هم اله واحد
ودعونا بجيب على هذا المثال الحسابي البحت
المعطيات الاب=1
الابن = 1
الروح القدس = 1
الحل
1+1+1=3
الاستنتاج هم ثلاثة وليس واحد كما تدعون
:36_1_11: 

ولاني كايند سوف اساعدكم في الخروج من هذه الورطة ولنقل اننا سوف نعمل تعديلات في المثال ولتكن الاتي
الاب = 1/3
الابن = 1/3
الروح القدس =1/3
اذا  "الجواب"
1/3+1/3+1/3=1
ويمكن ايضا ان نعتبرهم 0.25+0.25+0.5 هي ايضا تساوي واحد
وهلم جرة:36_13_1: 
اووووف الحمد لله وجدت لكم حل !!!!!!!! ولكن انتظر انت بهذا المثال تقول الاتي
الاب ناقص والابن ناقص
والروح القدس " ناقصة"
وهل يكون الاه ناقص حاشا وكلا وهل يحتاج الاه الى من يكمله حاشا لله
كنت سوف اكتب ردود كبيرة ومفحمة ولكني قلت احاول ان ابسط الكلام حتى يفهم 
فهذه الطريقة اعتقد ان من اعطيا بفضل الله شيء من العقل سوف يفهم ما قلت
نأتي الان الى الايمان الذي ادعاه روك
انظر





			
				 روكي قال:
			
		


			لم يعرف ايمان المسيحيين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

​


			
				روك قال:
			
		


			روح اتعلم ايمان المسيحيين الاول و بعدين تعال ناقشهم بما يؤمنون
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


دعوني اجيبكم من كتابكم​طبعا خيركم هم الحواريين تلاميذ المسيح المباشرين وهذا وصفهم في كتابكم وهناك مزيد
مواصفات الحواريين وفق روايات الأناجيل 
قليلو الإيمان
"يا قليلي الفهم وبطيئي القلب في الإيمان "
لوقا (24 :25 ) 
لا يفهمون بسهولة
"ولكنهم لم يفهموا شيئا من ذلك "
لوقا (18 :34 )
قساة القلوب
"ألا تدركون بعد ولا تفهمون ؟ أما زالت قلوبكم متقسية ؟"
جبناء خذلوا معلمهم
"عندئذ تركه الجميع وهربوا "
مرقس (14 :50 )

يحلفون كذبا 
"ولكنه بدأ يلعن ويحلف : "إني لا أعرف هذا الرجل "
مرقس (14 : 71 )
شكاكون فيه 
"في هذه الليلة ستشكون في كلكم" 
متى (26 :31 )
"يا قليل الإيمان لماذا شككت ؟"
متى (14 :31 )
شياطين 
"اغرب من أمامي يا شيطان , لأنك تفكر لا بأمور الله , بل بأمور الناس "
مرقس (8 :33)

تحياتي:36_3_11: 
وللقاريء الحق في اختيار من المغيب الى المنتهى 
*​


----------



## zaki (3 أبريل 2006)

*بأسم  الاب  والابن  والروح  القدس  الة واحد  امين​*
*اللة  واحد  و  اللة  لة  صفات  ومن  صفات  اللة  *


* اولآ /  العقل  : ولا يوجد خلاف فى ذلك  فأللة  عاقل  ولذلك  فهو  خلق  الكون  فى  ابدع  صورة  
والعقل  نرمز  لة  بالاب​
ثانيآ /  الكلمة : فأللة  لة  كلمة  يعمل  بها  شعبة  ويسيروا  على  وصاياة  
والكلمة  نرمز لها  بالابن​  

ثالثآ /  الحياة : ولا  يوجد  خلاف  على  ان  اللة  حى 
والحياة  نرمز  لها  بالروح  القدس​*
*اذآ  .  الاب  والابن  والروح  القدس  صفات  اللة  فى  المسيحية  وليست  ثلاث  الهه

وان  نظرتم  الى  البسملة  المسيحية  فنحن  نقول​*
*بأسم​الاب  والابن  والروح  القدس  الة  واحد  امين​*
*وان  لاحظت  يا  استاذ  قسورة  فنحن  نقول  (بأسم )  وليس  بأسماء  ونختم  البسملة  بـ ( الة واحد )  وليست  بألهه*

*ارجو  ان  يكون  شرحى  البسيط  اوصل  الفكرة  اليك

وان  كنت  تعتبر  ان  صفات  اللة  هى  الهة  اخرى  فأنا  من  الممكن  ان  اقول  لك
  انك  تعبد  99  الة  وهى  اسماء  اللة  (  الة  الاسلام )*

*ربنا  يفتح  بصيرتك​*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (3 أبريل 2006)

*أنباء عن إصابة الرسول و صحابته بالايدز فى &#15*



*


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		


			إنسان تجمعت فيه كل الصفات والاخلاق الحسنه والفطره الطيبه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذه مسألة ثقافية  يا mohamed-kholy فأنت ترى ان مكارم الاخلاق  و محاسن الصفات و مطايب *
*الفطر هى إما فى القتل و السرقة و إما فى النكاح (( النكاح فى مختار الصحاح -باب النون فصل الكاف *
*مادة نكح- هو: الضراب الشديد أى ممارسة الجنس عنوة و بقسوة إى إغتصاب النساء))  فقد قال من *
*يصفه الارهابيين بأشرف الخلق فيما  ‏حدثنا ‏به  ‏أحمد بن الأزهر ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عيسى بن ميمون ‏ *
*‏عن ‏ ‏القاسم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏قالت ‏ 
‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم :"‏ ‏النكاح من سنتي فمن لم يعمل بسنتي فليس مني" و الرجل الصلعم *
*هنا ليس فقط لا يندم على سيرته النكاحية بل يفتخر بها و يحاول ليس فقط أن يستمتع هو بسقوطه بل ان *
*يٌسقط معه  فى غياهب الرزيلة و لو أمكن المختارين 
و الرجل الصلعم يعود و يؤكد ذلك فيما حدثنا به ‏ ‏محمد بن يحيى ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سعيد بن سليمان ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد *
*بن مسلم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إبراهيم بن ميسرة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏طاوس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه *
*وسلم :"‏ ‏لم نر للمتحابين مثل النكاح " و الرجل الصلعم هنا لا يرى فى الدنيا شيئا الا النكاح  و هو قمة *
*المنتهى و المشتهى حتى انه جعل جزاء الارهابيين المجاهديين الاستشهاديين الفدائيين المحمديين  الذين *
*يجوبون الارض فسادا و قتلا و ذبحا و سلبا و نهبا و للجزية جبيا  جعل جزاءهم أن يذهبوا الى مكان *
*غريب جدا  تجرى من تحته الانهار و لكنها ليست انهار ماء بل انهار خمر و لكنه خمر ليس للسكر كخمر *
*كباريهات و بيوت دعارة الارض  بل هو خمر فقط  لذة للشاربين  أما عن ما يفعلونه على ضفاف انهار *
*الخمر فهو مكارم الاخلاق و محاسن الصفات و مطايب الفطر اذ انهم يجلسون مع نبيهم الصلعم  يفعلون  *
*ما يعدهم به الصلعم فى حديثه التالى 
"ما من أحد يدخله الله الجنة إلا زوجه الله عز وجل اثنتين وسبعين زوجة اثنتين من الحور العين وسبعين *
*من ميراثه من أهل النار ما منهن واحدة إلا ولها قبل شهي وله ذكر لا ‏‏ينثني" ابن ماجه 4328
و معنى الحديث ان الارهابى من اتباع ملك النكاح رسول الارهاب  سيكون من حقه فى جنة النكّاح أن *
*يذهب الى النار لينتقى من عاهرات اهل النار إثنتين و سبعين  عاهرة محترفة تتعذب فى النار لينقذهن من *
*عذاب النار و لكن لها شروط فليس من حق الارهابى ان يختار اى عاهرة و السلام  فهى يجب ان يكون لها *
*قٍبلٍ شهى : و القبل لمن لا يعرفه هو العضو الانثوى الذى تتبول منه المرأة و عذرا لهذا الكلام القبيح *
*الفاضح  - قبح اللات وجهك يا إبن آمنة- فنحن نتكلم عن اشرف الخلق الذى هو حيى كالعذراء فى خدرها *
*(( أكيد وجه اشرف الخلق قد احمر بشدة و هو ينطق بهذا الكلام و لكن اللات لا يستحى من المؤمنين))
غير ان الامور لا تتوقف عند هذا الحد فقط  فمواصفات اختيار العاهرة المنكوحة من أهل النار دقيقة جدا  *
*لذلك نجد ان اشرف الخلق  كالعذراء فى خدرها يشرح لنا بطريقة مفصلة أكثر 
فيقول المستسحى الصلعم :"‏‏إن أدنى أهل الجنة منزلة إن له لسبع درجات وهو على السادسة وفوقه *
*السابعة وإن له لثلاث مائة خادم ‏ ‏ويغدى عليه ويراح كل يوم ثلاث مائة صحفة ‏ولا أعلمه إلا قال ‏من ذهب *
*في كل صحفة لون ليس في الأخرى وإنه ليلذ أوله كما يلذ آخره وإنه ليقول يا رب لو أذنت لي لأطعمت أهل *
*الجنة وسقيتهم لم ينقص مما عندي شيء وإن له من الحور العين لاثنين وسبعين زوجة سوى أزواجه من *
*الدنيا وإن الواحدة منهن ليأخذ مقعدها قدر ميل من الأرض" أحمد 10511.
و هنا كمّل أشرف الخلق -على حد زعم الارهابيين المحمديين- مواصفات العاهرة التى يحق للجهادى *
*الاستشهادى الفدائى ان يتخيرها ليرحمها من عذاب النار ليعمل فيها عضوه الذكرى الدائم الانتصاب الذى لا *
*ينثنى أبدا ابدا ابدا حتى اثناء النوم و قد أصبحت الصفات
(1)أن يكون فى عيونهن حور!
(2)أن تكون لها قٍبل (عضو تبول) شهى [[ تعليق: يبدو ان المؤمن سيتذوق بولها فى النار قبل ان *
*يصطفيها معه الى جوار الحبيب المصطفى]]
(3) أن تكون بدينة جدا و ثمينة حتى تكون مقعدتها ( عضو التبرز) قادرة على ان تميل كوكب الارض كله *
*من فرط ثقله
و هنا قد يتبادر الى اذهان المؤمنين احباء الحبيب المصطفى  احى من العذراء فى خدرها سؤالا  و هو " و *
*ما فائدة  ضخامة المقعدة يا اشرف الخلق؟؟؟؟؟"
غير ان أشرف الخلق يرد على هذا السؤال الساذج فى الحديث التالى صلوات اللات عليه و حمامه
عن الشافعي قال أخبرني عمي محمد بن علي بن شافع  قال أخبرني عبد الله بن علي بن السائب ، عن *
*عمرو بن أحيحة بن الجلاح ، عن خزيمة بن ثابت ، أن "رجلا سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن إتيان *
*النساء في أدبارهن ، فقال: ((حلال)) ، فلما ولى ، دعاه فقال : ((كيف قُلتَ ، في أيِّ الخُرْبَتَينِ ، أو في أي *
*الخَرْزَتَينِ ، أو في أيِّ الخَصْفَتَينِ أمنْ دُبُرهاَ في قُبُلهَا ؟ فَنَعَم . أم مِنْ دُبُرِهاَ في دُبُرِهاَ ، فلا ، إنَّ الله لا *
*يَسْتَحيِي مِنَ الحَق ، لا تأتوا النِّساَء في أَدبارهِنَّ))"
و هنا عُرف السبب  و إذا عُرف السبب بطل العجب فحضرة سيدنا رسول اللات يطأ ((يمارس الجنس)) فى *
*الجنة  مع النساء فى أدبارهن و الدبر فى مختار الصحاح باب الدال فصل الباء مادة دبر  هو المقعدة *
*(عضو التبرز)و تقال للجارية و السبية و ملك اليمين  و العبد و الغلام.(( المقصود  نوع من الشذوذ *
*الجنسى لا نستطيع ان نفسره لأننا  متبجحين كفرة و لسنا كأشرف الخلق أحىّ  من العذراء فى خدر أمها))
 و هنا قد يثور سؤال لدى احبائنا الصغار و هو هل يا صاحب مكارم الاخلاق و محاسن الصفات و مطايب *
*الفطر  عدد الاثنتى و سبعين  عاهرة محترفة من أهل النار صاحبة خبرة طويلة فى امتاع المؤمنين *
*النكّيحين متعهم اللات بالعضو الذكرى دائم الانتصاب  الذى لا ينثنى ابدا ابدا ابدا  هل هذا العدد ثابت و *
*غير قابل للزيادة خاصة ان العضو الذكرى لا ينثنى ابدا  و لكن اشرف الخلق جاوب على هذا السؤال اذ قال 
عن أبو هريرةرضى الله عنه أنه  قيل لرسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم " يا رسول الله أنفضي إلى نسائنا *
*في الجنة ؟ فقال: إن الرجل ليصل في اليوم إلى مائة عذراء  و الحورية لا يأتينها حيضا، وكلما جامعها *
*زوجها رجعت عذراء كما كانت"
و تفسيره ان عدد الحوريات من عاهرات أهل النار المحترفات للدعارة على الارض و صاحبات الخبرة فى *
*امتاع النكيحين  من الممكن زيادته الى مئة و ليس اثنين و سبعين و هو العدد المعتاد  كما اضاف  أشرف *
*الخلق و أطهرهم جميعا  صفتين جديدتين  للعاهرة تحصل عليها عندما يصطفيها المؤمنين النكيحين و *
*يقونها عذاب النار ليناكحوها فى الجنة  و الصفتين التى تحظى بهن العاهرة المصطفاه هى
(أ) تجدد العذراوية اذ أنها بمجرد ان يخرج العضو الذكرى الدائم الانتصاب من فرجها يعود غشاء بكارتها *
*كما كان  مما يترتب عليه ارهاق كبير للمؤمنين ليفضوا البكارة فى كل مرة لذلك لن يقدروا على مناكحة *
*اكثر من مئة واحدة فى اليوم  و هذا قد يترك بعض الوقت للعاهرة  لتستريح و تشرب سيجارة بانجو على *
*ضفاف نهر الخمر 
(ب) لن تعانى الحورية ابدا من آلاما الدورة الشهرية ذلك ان الدورة الشهرية تتوقف تماما عن اى انثى من *
*اهل النار يتم اصطفاءها لدخول الجنة  بسبب تغيير الجو 
و بالرغم من ان هذه ميزة كبيرة و لكنه ايضا عيبا اذ يحرمها من ثلاثة ايام اجازة من العضو الذكرى *
*المنتصب دائما الذى لا ينثنى
صدق السيد محمد زغلول النجار فى التأكيد على ان كل علوم الغرب الكافر النصرانى التنصيرى اليهودى *
*الصهيونى الصليبى الكافر مسروقة من الإعجاز العلمى للقرآن الكريم  فتصميم الموتور الالمانى الذى لا *
*يكل و لا يمل الموجود بالسيارة المرسيدس  مسروق بالكامل من تصميم العضو الذكرى لحضرة سيدنا *
*رسول اللات فهو ايضا  ماكينة ألمانى لا تكل و لا تمل  و لكن هذه الماكينة سنتها هى النكاح فمن رغب *
*عن سنتها فليس منها و عجبى أين انت يا عقل  اين انت يا منطق !!!!!! هل شخص من هذا  يقول عليه *
*اشرف الخلق ؟؟ أحلى من الشرف ما فيش يا آه يا آه *
*


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		


			لو ان عندك ذرة تفكر او تدبر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إعذرنا يا عبقرى العصر و الاوان فأمخاخ القوم الكافرين من أمثالنا صغييييرة جدا  و قدراتها لا تتعدى *
*إختراع الكمبيوتر و القمر الاصطناعى و المحطة الفضائية و السيارة و القطار و الخرسانة المسلحة و *
*المعدات الصناعية و العلاج و الدواء و العمليات الجراحية و المعدات الطبية و الهندسة الزراعية و *
*سلالات النباتات كثيفة الانتاج   و الثورة الجينية و الهندسة الوراثية و اجهزة الاتصالات اللاسلكية الرقمية *
*و كل تلك الاشياء الكافرة الصليبية التى تمتنع انت بإباء و شمم عن ان تستخدمها  فهى منجزات الكفر و *
*الضلال  أين تذهب هذه المنجزات من العضو الذكرى المنتصب الذى لا ينثنى  طبعا سيقول جاهل ان الغرب *
*قد اخترع الفياجرا  و لكن هل اخترع الغرب غشاء البكارة  الدائم الالتئام أين سيذهب الغربيين الكفرة من *
*مخترعات العالم العربى الكبير إبن المسلطح و العالم العربى الكبير ابن الفلطح و العالم العربى الكبير ابن *
*المزبلح و العالم العربى الكبير ابن المقرح  و العالم العرقى الكبير  ابن الموحوح


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		


			حتى تعرفوا عمن تتحدثون
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مشكلتكم يا معشر المحمديين أنه لا يوجد أحد فى العالم لا يعرف محمد على حقيقته إلا انتم معشر *
*المحمديين فنحن ندرس محمد و حياته من واقع كتب التاريخ المحايدة و ندرس كل  كلمة قالها من منظور *
*نقدى علمى و ليس من منظور استظهارى تلقينى فأنت تحفظ حديثه الشهير  المسند الى  موطأ مالك *
*/الجامع / ما جاء في إجلاءالنصارى و اليهود من المدينة / 1387 و سنن أبي داود/الخراج والإمارة *
*والفيء/في إخراج النصارى و اليهود من بلاد العرب/2635  ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الحسن بن علي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو عاصم ‏ *
*‏وعبد الرزاق ‏ ‏قالا أخبرنا ‏ ‏ابن جريج ‏ ‏أخبرني ‏ ‏أبو الزبير ‏ ‏أنه سمع ‏ ‏جابر بن عبد الله ‏ ‏يقول أخبرني ‏ *
*‏عمر بن الخطاب ‏أنه سمع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول "‏ ‏لأخرجن ‏‏ اليهود ‏‏ والنصارى ‏ ‏من ‏بلاد *
*العرب ‏ ‏فلا أترك فيها إلا مسلما "‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أحمد بن حنبل ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو أحمد محمد بن عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ *
*‏عن ‏ ‏أبي الزبير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏جابر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عمر ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏بمعناه ‏ ‏والأول أتم
تحفظه مثلى و لكنك لم تفهم منه حرفا لأنك لو فهمت لما  قلت بعد ان قرأته ان محمد ليس ارهابيا مجرما *
*و قد حرمت كل القوانين الدولية و معاهدات جينيف مثلا مثل تلك الممارسات و وصفتها بأنها جريمة ضد *
*الانسانية لا تسقط ابد الدهر اى ان من يرتكبها او يحرض عليها يظل عرضة للمحاكم حتى بعد موته بألف *
*و اربعمئة سنة  و أستصدار احكام غيابية ضده 
و لكننا  لا نسعى لتلك المحاكمة التى لن تزيدكم الا ارهابا و اجراما تنفيذا لاوامر نبيكم الصلعم 


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		


			نطقت مثل مانطق الببغاء مرددا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إن الببغاوات هى التى تفعل مثلك تردد ان زير النساء قاطع الطريق  هو أشرف الخلق رغم انهم يحفظون *
*سيرته سواء سيرته الارهابية او سيرته النكاحية و لكنهم لا يفكرون لحظة بما يتقولون


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		


			فإنتم ايها المؤمنون بالمسيح ليس عندكم جرأه ان  تردوا عنه اى شىء فهو يسب كل لحظه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نحن نؤمن ان يسوع هذا إلهنا و خالقنا و أعظم قوة فى الكون و خالق الكون  فهل نحن مخلوقاته الذين *
*سندافع عنه؟؟؟؟  إنه هو الذى يحفظنا و يحمينا و يدافع عنا  كما وعدنا بقوله "و تكونون مبغضين من *
*الجميع من اجل اسمي و لكن شعرة من رؤوسكم لا تهلك  بصبركم اقتنوا انفسكم " الكتاب المقدس سفر *
*لوقا اصحاح 21 الآية 18 
فإذا سبه احد فهذا شأن من سب فهو قد ارتكب خطيئة و كما قال لنا إلهنا " من كان منكم بلا خطية فليرمها *
*اولا بحجر " الكتاب المقدس سفر يوحنا اصحاح 8 آية 7   هو سيدفع أجرا عن خطيئته تلك فى يوم *
*الدينونة  ما دام لم يؤمن بالعمل الكفارى ليسوع هذا على الصليب و الذى به  دفع يسوع هذا وزر خطايا *
*من آمن بقوة هذا العمل الكفارى على الصليب  من مخلوقاته لأننا اذا إهتممنا بمعاقبة من يسب إلهنا يسوع *
* فهذا دليل قطعى لا شك فيه على اننا لا نؤمن ب يسوع هذا  و نشك فيه بكل تاكيد  كما ان ثورتكم الغير *
*عقلانية الغجرية الارهابية عندما عبر بعض الشباب الدنماركى عن رايه فيكم  هى دليل قطعى على شككم *
*فى محمدكم هذا و على تيقنكم بما لا يدع مجالا للشك على ان محمد هذا هو زير نساء قاطع طريق و هو *
*انجس الخلق من خلال اى قراءة محايدة عقلانية لسيرته النكاحية و الارهابية


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		


			( قل هو الله احمد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قل على إلهك ما شئت  فهذا إلهك المزعوم و هذا شأنك بعيدا لكن مارسه بعيدا عنا فالحجر الاسود يقع فى *
*مكة و ليس فى منتدى الكنيسة العربية . أنت حر فى أن تصف الهك المزعوم بما شئت  فإلهك هذا هو من *
*وجهة نظر التاريخ ما هو الا صنم بالكعبة و لكن انت و الهك لا تعنيانى بشيئ 
إعبد الحجر و لكن فقط لا تقذفنى به 
فأنت عندما دخلت هذا المنتدى بالتأكيد تعرف القراءة و الكتابة و قرأت عليه لافتة كبييييييرة جدا مضاءة *
*بأنوار النيون الزاهية يراها حتى الاعمى  مكتوب عليها " منتدى الكنيسة العربية لمسيحيى الشرق الاوسط" *
*أى انك كنت  تعرف و انت تدخل هنا أنك تدخل كنيسة و لست تدخل منتديات الارهاب اون لاين  و *
*الاستشهاد او لاين و الحزام الناسف اون لاين و قنبلة المسامير اون لاين  او طريق اللات اون لاين او *
*طريق الضلال اون لاين او طريق الكعبة او لاين او طريق الحجر الاسود اون لاين  و طريق الصبايا الحور *
*اون لاين
و هذا المنتدى مكتوب عليه انه لمسيحيى الشرق الاوسط و واضح يا mohamed-kholy أنك لست *
*منهم و انك فقط تريد ان تدخل منتداهم لتضايقهم و على العموم لا بأس و هذه سياسة تخص هيئة *
*الاشراف فى المنتدى برئاسة الاستاذ /my-rock فانا لو كنت مشرفا لطردت فورا كل من تثبت عبادته *
*للات فهذا المنتدى ليس الكعبة ليمارس فيها المحمديين فريضة الحك


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		


			عيب عليكم لما تحرفوا كلام الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو سلمة يحيى بن خلف ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الأعلى ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏محمد بن إسحق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن أبي بكر ‏ ‏عن *
*‏ ‏عمرة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏و عن ‏ ‏عبد الرحمن بن القاسم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏قالت ‏ 
‏لقد نزلت آية الرجم ورضاعة الكبير عشرا ولقد كان في صحيفة تحت سريري فلما مات رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى *
*الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وتشاغلنا بموته دخل ‏ ‏داجن ‏ ‏فأكلها !!!!
و تفسير ذلك الحديث  الثابت أنه قد نزل قرآنا مؤكدا عموم الحكم فى رضاع الكبير شرط ان تكون عشر *
*رضعات و ليس خمسا فقط كحكم رضاع الصغير  . اما قول اُم المؤمنين عائشة رضى الله عنها و ارضاها " *
*كان فى صحيفة" اى ان هذه الآية كانت مكتوبة فى صحيفة  و انها رضى الله عنها كانت تحتفظ بهذه *
*الصحيفة تحت سريرها رضى الله عنها و يرجح العلماء ان هذه الآية كانت مكتوبة بنسخ تلاوة لأنها لو *
*كانت مقروءة لتأكد زعم المشككين بأن القرآن قد حدث به تغيير عند جمعه فى عصر عثمان رضى الله عنه *
*و حاشا لله جل علاه فقد قال  { إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون }  . أما معنى "داجن" ‏فهي الشاة *
*يعلفها الناس في منازلهم وقد يقع على غير الشاة من كل ما يألف البيوت من الطير وغيرها والله أعلم . ‏


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		


			انسان(خيبان)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فى حدود قدراتى  فقط لا غير  ... أصلى مجرد انسان غلبااااان ..... أعذرنى .....   فأين اذهب أنا فى *
*بحور الجهاديين الاستشهاديين الفدائيين النكاحين  جابيين الغنائم و الفيئ و الخراج و المكوس و الجزية *
*بينما امثالى من الخيبانين هم عن يد صاغرين


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		


			فاسالو انفسكم قبل ان يأتيكم الموت ولا تستطيعون عمل شىء فآيات الله فى الكون كثيره فتفكروا وتدبرو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		

> *وانظرو الى من عرف الحقيقة قبلكم وعرفوها فآمنوا بالله الواحد القهار الجبار0
> *


*
صدقنى لن نخسر الكثير فجنتكم ستكون موبوءة بالايدز و السيلان و  الجزام و فطر العانة و كافة الامراض *
*الجنسية التى لا علاج لها التى ستنقلها اليكم عاهرات أهل النار اللائى ستصطفونهن من النار لتناكحونهن  *
*و سينقلها اليكم الغلمان المخلدون ذوى اللحوم البيض كاللؤلؤ المنثور الذين ستصطفونهم من غلمان اهل *
*النار لتتسلوا بوطأهم من ادبارهم اثناء وقت فراغكم من  فض بكارة الحور العيون  لتظلون تعانون من تلك *
*الامراض المستعصية   التى لا علاج لها  فجنتكم هى الجحيم الذى تستحقونه جحيم الايدز لقد اختار لكم *
*محمدكم المصير الذى تستحقونه 
أنصحك ان تضع فى جيوب كفنك اكبر كمية ممكنة من العازل الطبى فأزمة العازل الطبى فى جنة محمد هى *
*ازمة مستحكمة لا حل لها اذ ان القوم الكافرين سيكونون فى النار و بذلك لن تجدون من ينتج لكم العازل *
*الطبى بالكميات الرهيبة التى تفى بإحتياجاتكم مع مئتى حورية و آلاف الغلمان المخلدون المفخدون
 على العموم  حظ سعيد مع حورياتك المصابات بالايدز


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		


			ايماننا ايمان قوى برب العالمين الانس والجن والحيوان وكل كائن كان فهو الرحمن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إلهك اللات هو  من وجهة نظرك انس و جان و حيوان فى نفس الوقت؟؟؟
لماذا لم تضف جماد ايضا؟؟


			
				بنت القدس قال:
			
		


			لو ان عندك ذرة تفكر او تدبر لما قلت مثل هذا الكلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لو كان عندك أنت ذرة تدبر لما كررت كلام الآخرين  و لكنك محمدية و لا شيئ الا محمدية من عباد الحجر *
*الاسود 


			
				my rock قال:
			
		


			بعدين, انت فين و الموضوع فين!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أستاذى الحبيب/ my rock 
إنه كأى محمدى حفظ كلمتين من موقع المحمدية او لاين و ظن نفسه لجهله انه قد اكتشف تصميم الانتر *
*نت فى سورة الفيل  و اتى ليصب الكلمتين الغبيتين  فى اى موضوع دون حتى أن يقراه لأنهم يخافون ان *
*يقرأون فلو قرأوا  لإرتكبوا افظع كارثة فى تاريخ المحمدية فلو قرأوا قد يفكرون و العياذ باللات وساعتها *
*لن يقدروا ان يستمروا فى تكرار ان زير النساء قاطع الطريق  نبى


			
				my rock قال:
			
		


			بصراحة انا اعتب على شركة ارلا لم فعلته, و انا ارسلت لهم رسالة توبيخية بذلك, اذ كان الاجدر بها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				my rock قال:
			
		

> *مقاطعة هذه الدول المتخلفة و التصدير الى دول اخرى!!!
> *


*
أستاذى الحبيب/ my rock 
" ويل لهم لانهم سلكوا طريق قايين و انصبوا الى ضلالة بلعام لاجل اجرة و هلكوا في مشاجرة قورح "  *
*(الكتاب المقدس سفر رسالة يهوذا الاصحاح الاول الآية11) 
فعلا العالم كله يعتب على هذه الشركة  التى اهدرت مالها كرشاوى على هؤلاء الارهابيين القتلة فالعالم كله *
*يأكل الذ انواع الجبنة من منتجات كل الشركات الدنماركية بإستثناء آرلا الداعمة للارهاب المحمدى  و *
*ستحصد آرلا فى النهاية  ما زرعته عندما تفاجأ بأن الاستيراد من الدنمارك فى الدول المحمدية عاد كما *
*كان  فهل عندما ذهب  عمرو خالد للدنمارك ليسرق اموالهم هل كان صائما الدهر؟؟؟؟
هل اخذ معه عدد (1) بلاص مش قديم و عدد (1) جراية خبز بتاو جاف  فى قفة من الخوص معه فى *
*الطائرة  حتى يأكل طوال العشرة ايام هو و فتاياته المحجبات 


			
				my rock قال:
			
		


			فكم يؤلمني ان يأتي هذه الشيخ الكذاب و ذلك الشيخ المنتقل من هنا و هناك على حساب الغرب ليأكل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				my rock قال:
			
		

> *ويشبع البطون قبل اي شئ اخر!!!فعلا ناس همها في بطنها...*


*
دعهم يأكلون الجبنة المجانية ثم يحرضون علينا  و دعنا نحن نصنع الحضارة  و نستمر فى منحهم *
*المعونات رغم  كراهيتهم لكل من هو غير محمدى  فنحن نطبق كلام الهنا الذى قال "  فان جاع عدوك *
*فاطعمه و ان عطش فاسقه لانك ان فعلت هذا تجمع جمر نار على راسه "  ( الكتاب المقدس  سفر الرسالة *
*الى رومية الاصحاح 12 الآية 20 )


			
				my rock قال:
			
		


			و اطرف ما في الامر, ترديد عبارة اشرف الخلق, بدون لا دليل ولا برهان... اه ه ه ه لو كنت اشتغل في
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				my rock قال:
			
		

> *هذه الشركة و ارسلوني في وفد في ذلك المؤتمر, لشرحتلهم نبيهم بالتفصيل
> ‏
> *


*
صدق عبدُه دانس  فى فيلم بحبك يا حسن اذ قال "أحلى من الشرف ما فيش يا آه يا آه ...أنا دانس  عبده *
*دانس  يا آه يا آه" هذا هو نوع شرف أشرف الخلق 
" يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِنَّا أَحْلَلْنَا لَكَ أَزْوَاجَكَ اللَّاتِي آتَيْتَ أُجُورَهُنَّ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينُكَ مِمَّا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ وَبَنَاتِ عَمِّكَ *
*وَبَنَاتِ عَمَّاتِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالَاتِكَ اللَّاتِي هَاجَرْنَ مَعَكَ وَامْرَأَةً مُؤْمِنَةً إِنْ وَهَبَتْ نَفْسَهَا لِلنَّبِيِّ إِنْ أَرَادَ *
*النَّبِيُّ أَنْ يَسْتَنْكِحَهَا خَالِصَةً لَكَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ قَدْ عَلِمْنَا مَا فَرَضْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِي أَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ *
*لِكَيْلَا يَكُونَ عَلَيْكَ حَرَجٌ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا " الأحزاب 50
عن أم المؤمنين عائشة رضى الله عنها و ارضاها أن قالت للنبى صلى الله عليه و سلم "أرى ان إلهك *
*يسرع لهواك" 


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		


			"وَمِنْهُمُ الَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ النَّبِيَّ وَيِقُولُونَ هُوَ أُذُنٌ قُلْ أُذُنُ خَيْرٍ لَّكُمْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللّهِ وَيُؤْمِنُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلَّذِينَ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		

> *آمَنُواْ مِنكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ [ التوبة الآية 61]"
> *


*
هذا كلام النبى الكذاب و إلهنا حزرنا من مدعى للنبوة  نكّاح سفّاح زير نساء قاطع طريق  سيأتى الى *
*الارض  محاولا تضليل و لو أمكن المختارين لذلك فقد حزرنا  منه 
"سمعتم أن ضد المسيح يأتى" (الكتاب المقدس سفر رسالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح الثالث الآية الثامنة *
*عشر)
"إحترزوا من الانبياء الكذبة الذين يأتوكم بثياب الحملان و لكنهم من داخل ذئاب خاطفة.من ثمارهم *
*تعرفونهم . هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبا او من الحسك تينا؟؟" (الكتاب المقدس  سفر متى الاصحاح 7 *
*الآيات 15و16)
 فهل  يتصور عاقل ان شخص وصف نفسه بالآتى هو نبى؟؟؟ "بٌعِثْتَ بالسيف . بين يدىّ الساعة . حتى *
*يٌعبَد الله وحده لا شريك له. و جٌعِلَ رزقى تحت ظل رمحى و جٌعِلَ الذلة و الصغار على من خالف امرى و *
*من تشبه بقومٍ فهو منهم" رواه احمد ابن حنبل عن ابن عمر - لاحظ تعبير" و جعل رزقى تحت ظل رمحى " *
*اى انه يعترف انه مجرد لص و قاتل مأجور 
هل يتصور عاقل ان شخص قال عن نفسه و فى وصف نفسه الآتى هو نبى ؟؟؟"
روى أبو هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم قال : " امرت أن اقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله *
*إلا الله ، فمن قال لا إله إلا الله عصم مني ماله ونفسه إلا بحقه ، وحسابه على الله " صحيح البخاري باب *
*القتل مادة ذبح من أبي قبول الفرائض الجزء 8 ص 50 ، ورواها مسلم أبو داود وابن ماجة والترمذي *
*والنسائي وأحمد والطيالسي . 
إذا كان هذا النبى الكاذب ثماره هى القتل و السرقة و النهب فهذا قاطع الطريق الذى أنبأنا به إلهنا فى *
*الكتاب المقدس و ليس بنبى حيث قال لنا الهنا عن الانبياء الكذبة  من ثمارهم تعرفونهم فهل يجتنى من *
*نكاح المحارم مثل زينب بنت جحش و السرقة و السلب و النهب التى تسمونها بالغزوات النبوية المباركة  *
*نبوة  ان هذا الدنس لا يجتنى منه الا دنس و ليس نبوة  فأمثال من يصف نفسه بهذه الاوصاف ما هم الا *
*زناه عبدة اوثان لذلك  لم يكن غريبا  أن نجده واقفا فى الكعبة يوم نقضه لعهده مع اهله القريشيين *
*المسمى صلح الحديبية  و دخوله مكة بالسيف  أن وقف  مجتمعا بأهلها المستسلمين فى دار عبادة الاوثان *
*المسمى بالكعبة يقول فرحا بأوثانه تالياً سورة النجم إلى الآية التى تقول" أفرأيت اللات والعزة ومنات *
*الثالثة الأخرى تلك الغرانيق العُلا أن شفاعتهن لترتجى " صدق اللات العظيم 
و يوم ان تلى هذه السورة فأحسن تلاوتها سجد أهل مكة كلهم وراؤه بعدما سجد هو إماما لهم على اختلاف *
*آلهتهم حتى ان الشيوخ المرضى الذين حالت حالتهم الصحية دون سجودهم اخذو حفنة من تراب الارض و *
*عفروا بها جباههم !!! ولنلاحظ أنه قال غرانيق عُلا وشفاعة لترتجى أى أنها آلهة عظيمة ما هى هذه *
*الآلهة العظيمة جدا جدا جدا القوية القادرة الجبارة ؟؟؟ إنها على حد قول رسول اللات هى "اللات" و"العزة" *
*و"منات الثالثة الاخرى"


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		


			"إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ عَذَاباً مُّهِيناً
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يقول الإله الحقيقى لهذا الكون محزرا من نبى كاذب زير نساء قاطع طريق سيظهر  بعد ان يفدى هذا الإله  *
*من يؤمنون به بأن يتجسد هو  نفسه  و يتحمل نيابة عن كل من يؤمن به أجرة خطاياه و التى هى موت 
" من هو الكذاب إلا الذى ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح ؟؟؟..هذا هو ضد المسيح !! الذى ينكر الآب و الإبن *
*.!!  كل من ينكر الإبن ليس له الآب و من يعترف بالإبن فله الآب أيضا" (الكتاب المقدس سفر رسالة *
*يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح 3 الآيات 22و23)
"كل من يؤمن ان يسوع هو المسيح فقد ولد من الاله" (الكتاب المقدس  سفر سالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح *
*5 الآية 1 )
"كان ايضا فى الشعب انبياء كذبة كما سيكون فيكم ايضا.  معلمون كذبة الذين يدسون بدع هلاك  و إذ هم *
*ينكرون الرب الذى اشتراهم يجلبون على انفسهم هلاكا سريعا و سيتبع كثيرون تهلكاتهم الذين بسببهم *
*يُجَدَف على طريق الحق و هم فى الطمع يتجرون بكم بأقوال مصطنعة" (الكتاب المقدس سفر رسالة بطرس *
*الثانية الاصحاح الثانى الآيات  1و2و3)
" لان مثل هؤلاء هم رسل كذبة فعلة ماكرون مغيرون شكلهم الى شبه رسل المسيح و لا عجب لأن *
*الشيطان نفسه يغير شكله الى شبه ملاك نور فليس عظيما إن كان خدامه ايضا يغيرون شكلهم كخدام للبر *
*الذين نهايتهم تكون حسب اعمالهم" ( الكتاب المقدس سفر الرسالة الثانية لكورنثوس الاصحاح 11 الآيات *
*13و14و15)
"سمعتم أن ضد المسيح يأتى" (الكتاب المقدس سفر رسالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح الثالث الآية الثامنة *
*عشر)
كل هذه الآيات التى تصف زير النساء و قاطع الطريق  بمنتهى الدقة كتبها الوحى المقدس فى الكتاب *
*المقدس قبل ميلاد زير النساء قاطع الطريق سفاك الدم نكاح المسبيات و المحارم  ب 700سنة كاملة  و *
*لذلك فقد كانت الارض مستعدة  لوصوله فلم يضل الا ابناء الهلاك


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		


			وقَالُواْ اتَّخَذَ اللّهُ وَلَدًا سُبْحَانَهُ بَل لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِوَالأَرْضِ كُلٌّ لَّهُ قَانِتُونَ (116) بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِوَالأَرْضِ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		

> *وَإِذَا قَضَى أَمْراً فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ (117)
> *


*
 قل على إلهك اللات و العزة و منات الثالثة الأخرى  ما شئت  فهذا إلهك المزعوم و هذا شأنك بعيدا عنا   *
* فإلهك هذا هو من وجهة نظر التاريخ ما هو الا صنم بالكعبة و لكن انت و الهك لا تعنياننا  بشيئ 
إعبد الحجر و لكن فقط لا تقذفنى به  أعبد الحجر و لكن لا تقذفنا به فهذا شأنك
فأنت عندما دخلت هذا المنتدى بالتأكيد تعرف القراءة و الكتابة و قرأت عليه لافتة كبييييييرة جدا مضاءة *
*بأنوار النيون الزاهية يراها حتى الاعمى  مكتوب عليها " منتدى الكنيسة العربية لمسيحييى الشرق *
*الاوسط" أى انك كنت  تعرف و انت تدخل هنا أنك تدخل كنيسة و لست تدخل منتديات الارهاب اون لاين  و *
*الاستشهاد او لاين و الحزام الناسف اون لاين و قنبلة المسامير اون لاين  او طريق اللات اون لاين او *
*طريق الضلال اون لاين او طريق الكعبة او لاين او طريق الحجر الاسود اون لاين  و طريق الصبايا الحور *
*اون لاين
و هذا المنتدى مكتوب عليه انه لمسيحيى الشرق الاوسط و واضح  أنك لست منهم و انك فقط تريد ان *
*تدخل منتداهم لسبب وحيد و هو انك تشك فى ان زير النساء قاطع الطريق  من الممكن ان يكون نبيا و *
*لكن  نظرا لشرك فأنت ترفض الخلاص و كل ما تريده هو ان تحاول ان تضايق المخلصين لعل هذا يلهيك *
*عن شكك فى ان زير النساء قاطع الطريق من الممكن ان يكون نبى  و على العموم  شكرا لدخولك لهذه *
*الكنيسة فبدخولك لهذه الكنيسة تمنحنا الفرصة تلو الفرصة لفضح ما لا يعرفه المحمديون عن نبيهم  و تأكد *
*انك فى كل مرة تدخل ستنقص عدد نزلاء جنة الإيدز المحمدى واحد و ربما اكثر 


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		


			يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءكُمُ الرَّسُولُ بِالْحَقِّ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ فَآمِنُواْ خَيْرًا لَّكُمْ وَإِن تَكْفُرُواْ فَإِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		

> *وَالأَرْضِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا (170) يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللّهِ إِلاَّ
> سورة النساء
> *


*
هذا كلام ناكح النسوان فى سورة النسوان  و لكن كلام هذا السفاح النكاح القاتل السارق المارق زير *
*النساء قاطع الطريق الذى حزرت منه الكتب المقدسة منذ مئات السنين لا يلزم الا عباد الحجر الاسود الذى *
*هو اللات   أنت حر ان تؤمن بإله النسوان اللات فهذه مسألة تخصك  فهو ما هو الا صنم بالكعبة شئت ام *
*ابيت 
لقد قام اله الكون بعمل كفارى ليفدى من اختار ان يقبل هذا العمل  أما من لن يؤمن بهذا العمل الكفارى *
*فهو سيعطى اجرا عن خطاياه كلها فى يوم الدينونة و سيحاسب  بقدرها مع الوحش الذى هو الشيطان و *
*النبى الكاذب و سيلقى نفس مصير زير النساء قاطع الطريق فى جنة الايدز المحمدى مصداقا لقول الكتاب *
*المقدس  "فقبض على الوحش و النبى الكذاب معه الصانع قدامه الآيات التى بها أضل الذين قبلوا سمة *
*الوحش و الذين سجدوا لصورته و طُرِح الاثنان حيين الى بحيرة النار المتقدة بالكبريت" (الكتاب المقدس *
*سفر رؤيا يوحنا  الاصحاح  19 الآية  20)


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		


			الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاَثَةٍ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

رغم ان رأى زير النساء قاطع الطريق النكاح السفاح السارق المارق  لا يهمنا فما إلهه اللات  الا صنم فى *
*الكعبة و لكننا عندما نرد  نرد لأنفسنا و لا نرد على ارهابى محمدى لن يقرأ حرف مما نكتب و هو لشره لا *
*يستحق خلاصا هذا مقداره لا يستحق الا جنة الايدز و أزمة العازل الطبى
 لذلك نقول اننا نعبد إله واحد هو إيلوهيم ياهوا اله الكون و معناها  الاله الموجود الكائن و ايلوهيم ياهوا *
*خلق ادم ثم حواء فى الجنة و لما خالفا الوصية و لم يعودا أهلا للبقاء فى محضر الرب أنزلهم للارض على *
*وعد بأنه و لأنه  لا يحب ان يهلك هذا المخلوق الحسن الذى ابدع خلقه و الذى يحبه بشدة فإنه  يوما ما *
*سيأتى من نسل المرأة ليسحق رأس الحية التى هى ابليس   و بالفعل اتى هذا الإله فى ملئ الزمان و *
*قبض عليه الوثنيين الشيطانيين و صلبوه و عذبوه كذبيحة بر و تطهر مقبولة عن كل من يؤمن به  و من *
*آمن به قبل ان يحل ملئ الزمان و قتلوه فدخلت روحه فى صراع من الشيطان الذى هو الحية و هزمته و *
*قام من الاموات فى جسده المثقوب الايدى و ظهر لتلاميذه و  قابلهم فى الجليل كما وعدهم ثم صعد *
*للسماوات  باعثا  روحه القدوس  المعزى معنا  و ها هو يقول لتلاميذه "أمضوا و تلمذوا كل الامم و *
*عمدوهم بإسم الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس " (الكتاب المقدس سفر متى اصحاح 28 الآية19) و هو هنا *
*يقول عمدوهم بإسم الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس و لا يقول عمدوهم بإسم الآب و بإسم الإبن و بإسم *
*الروح القدس ذلك انه هو إله واحد الآب هو الابن هو الروح القدس 
بينما نجد الوحى المقدس ذاته ينقل لنا كلام الرب لنبيه موسى قائلا "أنا إله إبراهيم و إله اسحق و إله *
*يعقوب" (الكتاب المقدس سفر الخروج الاصحاح الثالث الآية السادسة) و لم يقل مثلا "أنا إله ابراهيم و *
*إسحق و يعقوب " لأن المعنى هنا سيكون ان ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب هم جميعا ثلاثتهم ذات واحدة أى *
*اقانيم ثلاثة لشخص واحد  و لكنهم ليسوا كذلك بل هم ثلاثة افراد مستقلين بثلاثة ارواح مستقلة لذلك هو *
*قال "أنا اله ابراهيم  و إله اسحق و إله يعقوب" فى حين قال نفس الوحى الالهى عن الذات الالهية" *
*عمدوهم بإسم الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس" لأن الآب و الابن و الروح القدس هم واحد و ليسوا ثلاثة *
*مستقلين 
ذلك  كان هو السبب فى اننا نجد انه فى كل لغات العالم   التعظيم لأى إنسان يتم بالحديث اليه  بصيغة *
*الثلاثة رغم انه واحد  
فنجد من يخاطب ملكه فيقول له"جلالتكم" و من يخاطب رئيسه فيقول لهم "فخامتكم " و من يخاطب  الاكبر *
*منه فيقول له "حضرتكم" فهذا سببه ان هذه هى الفطرة التى خلق الاله الانسان عليها حتى انك تجد ان غير *
*المسيحيين مثل البوذيين مثلا يستخدمون نفس الاساليب البلاغية للتعبير عن تعظيم الذات  فهذا يدل على *
*ان اله المسيحيين ايلوهيم ياهواه الذى عندما تجسد سمى بيسوع المسيح  هو خالق الكون و ليس اى إله *
*آخر مثل اللات او العزة او منات الثالثة الاخرى  او بوذا 
فمثلا نجد ان كل مادة فى الكون لها ثلاثة حالات و هى الصلبة و السائلة و الغازية و كل صلب يمكن *
*تسييله  فيما يسمى الانصهار و ممكن تحويله الى الحالة الغازية فيما نسمية بالتسامى  فمثلا الحديد  هو *
*خامة صلبة  يقال لها الحديد الصلب  او صلب الحديد فى درجة الحرارة العادية و لكنها عن تعريضها الى *
*درجة حرارة معينة تنصهر و هى هنا اصبحت سائل الحديد  و عند تعريضها لدرجات اقصى تتسامى و *
*تتحول الى غاز و هذه هى طبيعة كل المواد  فالمادة لا تفنى و لا تستحدث من عدم و لكنها تتحول من حالة *
*الى اخرى من حالات المادة الثلاث (قانون بقاء المادة لبلانك - النصرانى التنصيرى اليهودى الصهيونى *
*الصليبى الكافر)
و كذلك فإن للإله الواحد ثلاثة اقانيم و هى الآب إقنوم الارادة
و اقنوم الإبن اقنوم التنفيذ (تنفيذ الارادة)
و أقنوم الروح القدس إقنوم  الايحاء الذى به يخاطب الرب قلوب الناس و يبكتهم على خطاياهم حتى *
*يرزلون الخطيئة
لذا فإننا نجد فى سفر التكوين  الاله يقول عند خلقه الكون  يقول الرب " لنخلق إنسانا كشبهنا و صورتنا *
*"(الكتاب المقدس سفر التكوين الاصحاح الاول الآية26)
فهنا ظاهر  بوضوح اقانيم الإله الواحد تحدث بعضها فيقول اقنوم الإرادة لنخلق و يقوم اقنوم التنفيذ (الابن) *
*بتنفيذ الارادة  و هنا واضح ان الانسان هو الذى يشبه يسوع لأن إقنوم الابن ازلى و نفذ ارادته بخلق *
*انسان على صورته كشبهه  فكلمة "صورتنا" فى الآية تعنى  صورة إقنوم الابن  فكنا نحن مشابهين للمسيح *
*و ليس المسيح المشابه لنا  فنحن وقتيين اما هو " آهيا" الذى" آهيا" اى الكائن الذى هو كائن من الازل 
 و واضح ان الآب إقنوم الارادة الالهية  يحدث ذاته موجها كلامه لإقنومى الابن و الروح القدس الازليين *
*"لنخلق انسانا على صورتنا كشبهنا" و بالتالى لم يكن غريبا ان تلك الصورة هى نفس الصورة التى ظهر *
*عليها ايلوهيم ياهوا متجسدا انها صورتنا نحن لانها من قبلنا هى صورته هو
فعندما قال الرب الأله " ليكن نور"(الكتاب المقدس سفر التكوين الاصحاح الاول  الآية الثالثة)  كان الذى *
*يقول ليكن هو اقنوم الارادة لان تلك ارادة 
ثم نجد الوحى المقدس يقول " و خلق الإله نور" و هنا  اقنوم نفاذ الارادة الذى هو الابن  جعل ارادة  اقنوم *
*الارادة الالهى كائنة بالفعل  و نجد ان الوحى المقدس يقول بعد ذلك " و راى الإله النور انه حسن" و هنا *
*الإرادة(الآب) تريد و النفاذ(الابن) تنفذ الارادة و هنا (الارادة) ترى ان ما نفذه النفاذ(الابن) حسنا و بذلك *
*نرى وحدانية الإله متحققة  من قبل خلق الكون مع ثلاثية اقانيم هذا الاله الواحد كثلاثية حالات كل موجود *
*فى الوجود


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		


			" لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا كلام السفاح النكاح  السارق المارق زير النساء قاطع الطريق  و لا يلزم الا عباد الحجر الاسود
 فيقول الإله الحقيقى لهذا الكون "من هو الكذاب إلا الذى ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح ؟؟؟..هذا هو ضد *
*المسيح !! الذى ينكر الآب و الإبن .!!  كل من ينكر الإبن ليس له الآب و من يعترف بالإبن فله الآب *
*أيضا" (الكتاب المقدس سفر رسالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح 3 الآيتين 22و23)
فيجب ان يعلم كل غير مسيحى علو وجه الارض ان
" نحن من الاله فمن يعرف الاله يسمع لنا و من ليس من الاله لا يسمع لنا من هذا نعرف روح الحق و *
*روح الضلال " (الكتاب المقدس سفر رسالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح الرابع الآية السادسة)*
*


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		


			وَلاَ تَتَّبِعُواْ أَهْوَاء قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّواْ مِن قَبْلُ وَأَضَلُّواْ كَثِيرًا وَضَلُّواْ عَن سَوَاء السَّبِيلِ (77)
سورة المائدة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كل من على مائدة النكاح السفاح السارق المارق زير النساء قاطع الطريق  ما شئت و لكن لن تضل احد الا *
*ابن الهلاك فقد حزرنا إلهنا قائلا 
" و يعطون ايات و عجائب لكي يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا"  (الكتاب المقدس سفر مرقص الاصحاح *
*13 الآية 22)
"سمعتم أن ضد المسيح يأتى" (الكتاب المقدس سفر رسالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح الثالث الآية الثامنة *
*عشر)
لقد عرفناك يا محمد انت ضد المسيح لأن اثمارك هو من أقوالك  مثل قولك ممنيا اتباعك بالشذوذ الجنسى *
*و مناكحة الذكور :
"ويطوف عليهم غلمان -لحمهم أبيض ناصعاً- كأنهم لولؤٌ مكنون، ويطوف عليهم ولدان مخلدون باكواب *
*واباريق وكأس من معين، ويضاجعونهم مضاجعة النساء إلى أبد الآبدين." صدقت يا سيدى يا رسول اللات *
*فقد كشفت ثمارك و من ثمارك عرفناك يا سفاك الدم يا لص يا زير النساء و قاطع الطريق  و شكرا *
*للمحمديين الذين اتاحوا لنا فرصة ان نكشفك خبايا قلبك  يا انجس الخلق
بينما يقول الوحى المقدس للإله الحقيقى لهذا الكون الذى ليس اللات و لا العزة و لا منات الثالثة الأخرى*
*"إحترزوا من الانبياء الكذبة الذين يأتوكم بثياب الحملان و لكنهم من داخل ذئاب خاطفة.من ثمارهم *
*تعرفونهم . هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبا او من الحسك تينا؟؟" (الكتاب المقدس سفر متى الاصحاح  7 *
*الآية15و16  ) فهل يجتنون من مناكحة الذكور نبوة يا ايها السفاح النكاح زير النساء قاطع الطريق 


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		


			1+1+1=3
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا أعلم أيهما أصعب  فى التصديق   أن الكون له ألف إله فى نفس الوقت او حتى مليون إله مختلف *
*إفتراضيا  أم ان الاصعب حقيقة هو ان نصدق ان السفّاح النكّاح السارق المارق زير النساء قاطع الطريق  *
*هو نبى لأى إله  من المليون إله الافتراضيين  إن الانسان الطبيعى عادة  يجد نفسه مدفوعا دفعا للبحث *
*عن إله يعبده أصلا إشباعا لحاجة لديه الى  قوة عليا يستمد منها المثل الاعلى  فهل السفاح النكّاح السارق *
*المارق زير النساء قاطع الطريق من الممكن بأى منطق فى هذا العالم  أن يكون ذو صلة بأى شيمة عليا *
*على وجه الارض و هو أنجس الخلق  المُضل الأثيم الذى عرفته البشرية كلها من ثماره النجسة ما عدا *
*ابناء الهلاك الذين سقطوا فى ضلالته لشر نفوسهم


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		


			وَاتَّبِعُوا أَحْسَنَ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُم مِّن رَّبِّكُم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا على النصيحة  و هذا ما فعلناه لذلك لم يقدر النكاح السفاح السارق المارق زير النساء قاطع الطريق *
*ان يضللنا كما ضلل  ابناء الهلاك الذين خلقوا للهلاك فقد كانت تحزيرات الهنا الكثيرة لنا  من ظهور النكاح *
*السفاح السارق المارق زير النساء قاطع الطريق  موجودة فى اذهاننا دائما فلما رأينا جيوش السفاح *
*النكّاح السارق المارق زير النساء قاطع الطريق آتية على بلادنا فعرفناهم على الفور فأبناء ضد المسيح لا *
*تخطئهم عين مسيحى  و عرفنا انهم آتين من عند الحية القديمة و نبيها الكاذب النكاح السفاح  السارق *
*المارق زير النساء قاطع الطريق  فها هم احتلوا بلادنا و سرقوا ارضنا و دمروا حضارتنا و نهبوا اموالنا و *
*إغتصبوا نساءنا و لكنا ظللنا  على ايماننا و فشلوا فى تضليلنا 
فحلت علينا بركة الكلمة المقدسة التى قيلت فينا  نحن الذين لم يضللنا  السفاح النكّاح السارق المارق زير *
*النساء قاطع الطريق  "طوبى لمن يحفظ نبوة هذا الكتاب " ..." طوبى للذين يصنعون وصاياه لكى يكون *
*سلطانهم على شجرة الحياة و يدخلون من الابواب الى المدينة لأن خارجا الكلاب و السحرة و الزناة و *
*القتلة و عبدة الاوثان  و كل من يحب ان يصنع كذبا  أنا يسوع  أرسلت ملاكى لأشهد لكم بهذه الامور عن *
*الكنائس  أنا  أصل و ذرية داود أنا كوكب الصبح المنير"......" نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم آمين "*
*" (من خاتمة  سفر الرؤيا آخر أسفار الكتاب المقدس)*​


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (3 أبريل 2006)

*نبأ عاجل  أعلن سيدنا جبريل إصابة رسول اللا&#15*



 
*


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		


			إنسان تجمعت فيه كل الصفات والاخلاق الحسنه والفطره الطيبه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذه مسألة ثقافية  يا mohamed-kholy فأنت ترى ان مكارم الاخلاق  و محاسن الصفات و مطايب *
*الفطر هى إما فى القتل و السرقة و إما فى النكاح (( النكاح فى مختار الصحاح -باب النون فصل الكاف *
*مادة نكح- هو: الضراب الشديد أى ممارسة الجنس عنوة و بقسوة إى إغتصاب النساء))  فقد قال من *
*يصفه الارهابيين بأشرف الخلق فيما  ‏حدثنا ‏به  ‏أحمد بن الأزهر ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عيسى بن ميمون ‏ *
*‏عن ‏ ‏القاسم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏قالت ‏ 
‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم :"‏ ‏النكاح من سنتي فمن لم يعمل بسنتي فليس مني" و الرجل الصلعم *
*هنا ليس فقط لا يندم على سيرته النكاحية بل يفتخر بها و يحاول ليس فقط أن يستمتع هو بسقوطه بل ان *
*يٌسقط معه  فى غياهب الرزيلة و لو أمكن المختارين 
و الرجل الصلعم يعود و يؤكد ذلك فيما حدثنا به ‏ ‏محمد بن يحيى ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سعيد بن سليمان ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد *
*بن مسلم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إبراهيم بن ميسرة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏طاوس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه *
*وسلم :"‏ ‏لم نر للمتحابين مثل النكاح " و الرجل الصلعم هنا لا يرى فى الدنيا شيئا الا النكاح  و هو قمة *
*المنتهى و المشتهى حتى انه جعل جزاء الارهابيين المجاهديين الاستشهاديين الفدائيين المحمديين  الذين *
*يجوبون الارض فسادا و قتلا و ذبحا و سلبا و نهبا و للجزية جبيا  جعل جزاءهم أن يذهبوا الى مكان *
*غريب جدا  تجرى من تحته الانهار و لكنها ليست انهار ماء بل انهار خمر و لكنه خمر ليس للسكر كخمر *
*كباريهات و بيوت دعارة الارض  بل هو خمر فقط  لذة للشاربين  أما عن ما يفعلونه على ضفاف انهار *
*الخمر فهو مكارم الاخلاق و محاسن الصفات و مطايب الفطر اذ انهم يجلسون مع نبيهم الصلعم  يفعلون  *
*ما يعدهم به الصلعم فى حديثه التالى 
"ما من أحد يدخله الله الجنة إلا زوجه الله عز وجل اثنتين وسبعين زوجة اثنتين من الحور العين وسبعين *
*من ميراثه من أهل النار ما منهن واحدة إلا ولها قبل شهي وله ذكر لا ‏‏ينثني" ابن ماجه 4328
و معنى الحديث ان الارهابى من اتباع ملك النكاح رسول الارهاب  سيكون من حقه فى جنة النكّاح أن *
*يذهب الى النار لينتقى من عاهرات اهل النار إثنتين و سبعين  عاهرة محترفة تتعذب فى النار لينقذهن من *
*عذاب النار و لكن لها شروط فليس من حق الارهابى ان يختار اى عاهرة و السلام  فهى يجب ان يكون لها *
*قٍبلٍ شهى : و القبل لمن لا يعرفه هو العضو الانثوى الذى تتبول منه المرأة و عذرا لهذا الكلام القبيح *
*الفاضح  - قبح اللات وجهك يا إبن آمنة- فنحن نتكلم عن اشرف الخلق الذى هو حيى كالعذراء فى خدرها *
*(( أكيد وجه اشرف الخلق قد احمر بشدة و هو ينطق بهذا الكلام و لكن اللات لا يستحى من المؤمنين))
غير ان الامور لا تتوقف عند هذا الحد فقط  فمواصفات اختيار العاهرة المنكوحة من أهل النار دقيقة جدا  *
*لذلك نجد ان اشرف الخلق  كالعذراء فى خدرها يشرح لنا بطريقة مفصلة أكثر 
فيقول المستسحى الصلعم :"‏‏إن أدنى أهل الجنة منزلة إن له لسبع درجات وهو على السادسة وفوقه *
*السابعة وإن له لثلاث مائة خادم ‏ ‏ويغدى عليه ويراح كل يوم ثلاث مائة صحفة ‏ولا أعلمه إلا قال ‏من ذهب *
*في كل صحفة لون ليس في الأخرى وإنه ليلذ أوله كما يلذ آخره وإنه ليقول يا رب لو أذنت لي لأطعمت أهل *
*الجنة وسقيتهم لم ينقص مما عندي شيء وإن له من الحور العين لاثنين وسبعين زوجة سوى أزواجه من *
*الدنيا وإن الواحدة منهن ليأخذ مقعدها قدر ميل من الأرض" أحمد 10511.
و هنا كمّل أشرف الخلق -على حد زعم الارهابيين المحمديين- مواصفات العاهرة التى يحق للجهادى *
*الاستشهادى الفدائى ان يتخيرها ليرحمها من عذاب النار ليعمل فيها عضوه الذكرى الدائم الانتصاب الذى لا *
*ينثنى أبدا ابدا ابدا حتى اثناء النوم و قد أصبحت الصفات
(1)أن يكون فى عيونهن حور!
(2)أن تكون لها قٍبل (عضو تبول) شهى [[ تعليق: يبدو ان المؤمن سيتذوق بولها فى النار قبل ان *
*يصطفيها معه الى جوار الحبيب المصطفى]]
(3) أن تكون بدينة جدا و ثمينة حتى تكون مقعدتها ( عضو التبرز) قادرة على ان تميل كوكب الارض كله *
*من فرط ثقله
و هنا قد يتبادر الى اذهان المؤمنين احباء الحبيب المصطفى  احى من العذراء فى خدرها سؤالا  و هو " و *
*ما فائدة  ضخامة المقعدة يا اشرف الخلق؟؟؟؟؟"
غير ان أشرف الخلق يرد على هذا السؤال الساذج فى الحديث التالى صلوات اللات عليه و حمامه
عن الشافعي قال أخبرني عمي محمد بن علي بن شافع  قال أخبرني عبد الله بن علي بن السائب ، عن *
*عمرو بن أحيحة بن الجلاح ، عن خزيمة بن ثابت ، أن "رجلا سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن إتيان *
*النساء في أدبارهن ، فقال: ((حلال)) ، فلما ولى ، دعاه فقال : ((كيف قُلتَ ، في أيِّ الخُرْبَتَينِ ، أو في أي *
*الخَرْزَتَينِ ، أو في أيِّ الخَصْفَتَينِ أمنْ دُبُرهاَ في قُبُلهَا ؟ فَنَعَم . أم مِنْ دُبُرِهاَ في دُبُرِهاَ ، فلا ، إنَّ الله لا *
*يَسْتَحيِي مِنَ الحَق ، لا تأتوا النِّساَء في أَدبارهِنَّ))"
و هنا عُرف السبب  و إذا عُرف السبب بطل العجب فحضرة سيدنا رسول اللات يطأ ((يمارس الجنس)) فى *
*الجنة  مع النساء فى أدبارهن و الدبر فى مختار الصحاح باب الدال فصل الباء مادة دبر  هو المقعدة *
*(عضو التبرز)و تقال للجارية و السبية و ملك اليمين  و العبد و الغلام.(( المقصود  نوع من الشذوذ *
*الجنسى لا نستطيع ان نفسره لأننا  متبجحين كفرة و لسنا كأشرف الخلق أحىّ  من العذراء فى خدر أمها))
 و هنا قد يثور سؤال لدى احبائنا الصغار و هو هل يا صاحب مكارم الاخلاق و محاسن الصفات و مطايب *
*الفطر  عدد الاثنتى و سبعين  عاهرة محترفة من أهل النار صاحبة خبرة طويلة فى امتاع المؤمنين *
*النكّيحين متعهم اللات بالعضو الذكرى دائم الانتصاب  الذى لا ينثنى ابدا ابدا ابدا  هل هذا العدد ثابت و *
*غير قابل للزيادة خاصة ان العضو الذكرى لا ينثنى ابدا  و لكن اشرف الخلق جاوب على هذا السؤال اذ قال 
عن أبو هريرةرضى الله عنه أنه  قيل لرسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم " يا رسول الله أنفضي إلى نسائنا *
*في الجنة ؟ فقال: إن الرجل ليصل في اليوم إلى مائة عذراء  و الحورية لا يأتينها حيضا، وكلما جامعها *
*زوجها رجعت عذراء كما كانت"
و تفسيره ان عدد الحوريات من عاهرات أهل النار المحترفات للدعارة على الارض و صاحبات الخبرة فى *
*امتاع النكيحين  من الممكن زيادته الى مئة و ليس اثنين و سبعين و هو العدد المعتاد  كما اضاف  أشرف *
*الخلق و أطهرهم جميعا  صفتين جديدتين  للعاهرة تحصل عليها عندما يصطفيها المؤمنين النكيحين و *
*يقونها عذاب النار ليناكحوها فى الجنة  و الصفتين التى تحظى بهن العاهرة المصطفاه هى
(أ) تجدد العذراوية اذ أنها بمجرد ان يخرج العضو الذكرى الدائم الانتصاب من فرجها يعود غشاء بكارتها *
*كما كان  مما يترتب عليه ارهاق كبير للمؤمنين ليفضوا البكارة فى كل مرة لذلك لن يقدروا على مناكحة *
*اكثر من مئة واحدة فى اليوم  و هذا قد يترك بعض الوقت للعاهرة  لتستريح و تشرب سيجارة بانجو على *
*ضفاف نهر الخمر 
(ب) لن تعانى الحورية ابدا من آلاما الدورة الشهرية ذلك ان الدورة الشهرية تتوقف تماما عن اى انثى من *
*اهل النار يتم اصطفاءها لدخول الجنة  بسبب تغيير الجو 
و بالرغم من ان هذه ميزة كبيرة و لكنه ايضا عيبا اذ يحرمها من ثلاثة ايام اجازة من العضو الذكرى *
*المنتصب دائما الذى لا ينثنى
صدق السيد محمد زغلول النجار فى التأكيد على ان كل علوم الغرب الكافر النصرانى التنصيرى اليهودى *
*الصهيونى الصليبى الكافر مسروقة من الإعجاز العلمى للقرآن الكريم  فتصميم الموتور الالمانى الذى لا *
*يكل و لا يمل الموجود بالسيارة المرسيدس  مسروق بالكامل من تصميم العضو الذكرى لحضرة سيدنا *
*رسول اللات فهو ايضا  ماكينة ألمانى لا تكل و لا تمل  و لكن هذه الماكينة سنتها هى النكاح فمن رغب *
*عن سنتها فليس منها و عجبى أين انت يا عقل  اين انت يا منطق !!!!!! هل شخص من هذا  يقول عليه *
*اشرف الخلق ؟؟ أحلى من الشرف ما فيش يا آه يا آه *
*


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		


			لو ان عندك ذرة تفكر او تدبر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إعذرنا يا عبقرى العصر و الاوان فأمخاخ القوم الكافرين من أمثالنا صغييييرة جدا  و قدراتها لا تتعدى *
*إختراع الكمبيوتر و القمر الاصطناعى و المحطة الفضائية و السيارة و القطار و الخرسانة المسلحة و *
*المعدات الصناعية و العلاج و الدواء و العمليات الجراحية و المعدات الطبية و الهندسة الزراعية و *
*سلالات النباتات كثيفة الانتاج   و الثورة الجينية و الهندسة الوراثية و اجهزة الاتصالات اللاسلكية الرقمية *
*و كل تلك الاشياء الكافرة الصليبية التى تمتنع انت بإباء و شمم عن ان تستخدمها  فهى منجزات الكفر و *
*الضلال  أين تذهب هذه المنجزات من العضو الذكرى المنتصب الذى لا ينثنى  طبعا سيقول جاهل ان الغرب *
*قد اخترع الفياجرا  و لكن هل اخترع الغرب غشاء البكارة  الدائم الالتئام أين سيذهب الغربيين الكفرة من *
*مخترعات العالم العربى الكبير إبن المسلطح و العالم العربى الكبير ابن الفلطح و العالم العربى الكبير ابن *
*المزبلح و العالم العربى الكبير ابن المقرح  و العالم العرقى الكبير  ابن الموحوح


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		


			حتى تعرفوا عمن تتحدثون
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مشكلتكم يا معشر المحمديين أنه لا يوجد أحد فى العالم لا يعرف محمد على حقيقته إلا انتم معشر *
*المحمديين فنحن ندرس محمد و حياته من واقع كتب التاريخ المحايدة و ندرس كل  كلمة قالها من منظور *
*نقدى علمى و ليس من منظور استظهارى تلقينى فأنت تحفظ حديثه الشهير  المسند الى  موطأ مالك *
*/الجامع / ما جاء في إجلاءالنصارى و اليهود من المدينة / 1387 و سنن أبي داود/الخراج والإمارة *
*والفيء/في إخراج النصارى و اليهود من بلاد العرب/2635  ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الحسن بن علي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو عاصم ‏ *
*‏وعبد الرزاق ‏ ‏قالا أخبرنا ‏ ‏ابن جريج ‏ ‏أخبرني ‏ ‏أبو الزبير ‏ ‏أنه سمع ‏ ‏جابر بن عبد الله ‏ ‏يقول أخبرني ‏ *
*‏عمر بن الخطاب ‏أنه سمع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول "‏ ‏لأخرجن ‏‏ اليهود ‏‏ والنصارى ‏ ‏من ‏بلاد *
*العرب ‏ ‏فلا أترك فيها إلا مسلما "‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أحمد بن حنبل ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو أحمد محمد بن عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ *
*‏عن ‏ ‏أبي الزبير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏جابر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عمر ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏بمعناه ‏ ‏والأول أتم
تحفظه مثلى و لكنك لم تفهم منه حرفا لأنك لو فهمت لما  قلت بعد ان قرأته ان محمد ليس ارهابيا مجرما *
*و قد حرمت كل القوانين الدولية و معاهدات جينيف مثلا مثل تلك الممارسات و وصفتها بأنها جريمة ضد *
*الانسانية لا تسقط ابد الدهر اى ان من يرتكبها او يحرض عليها يظل عرضة للمحاكم حتى بعد موته بألف *
*و اربعمئة سنة  و أستصدار احكام غيابية ضده 
و لكننا  لا نسعى لتلك المحاكمة التى لن تزيدكم الا ارهابا و اجراما تنفيذا لاوامر نبيكم الصلعم 


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		


			نطقت مثل مانطق الببغاء مرددا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إن الببغاوات هى التى تفعل مثلك تردد ان زير النساء قاطع الطريق  هو أشرف الخلق رغم انهم يحفظون *
*سيرته سواء سيرته الارهابية او سيرته النكاحية و لكنهم لا يفكرون لحظة بما يتقولون


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		


			فإنتم ايها المؤمنون بالمسيح ليس عندكم جرأه ان  تردوا عنه اى شىء فهو يسب كل لحظه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نحن نؤمن ان يسوع هذا إلهنا و خالقنا و أعظم قوة فى الكون و خالق الكون  فهل نحن مخلوقاته الذين *
*سندافع عنه؟؟؟؟  إنه هو الذى يحفظنا و يحمينا و يدافع عنا  كما وعدنا بقوله "و تكونون مبغضين من *
*الجميع من اجل اسمي و لكن شعرة من رؤوسكم لا تهلك  بصبركم اقتنوا انفسكم " الكتاب المقدس سفر *
*لوقا اصحاح 21 الآية 18 
فإذا سبه احد فهذا شأن من سب فهو قد ارتكب خطيئة و كما قال لنا إلهنا " من كان منكم بلا خطية فليرمها *
*اولا بحجر " الكتاب المقدس سفر يوحنا اصحاح 8 آية 7   هو سيدفع أجرا عن خطيئته تلك فى يوم *
*الدينونة  ما دام لم يؤمن بالعمل الكفارى ليسوع هذا على الصليب و الذى به  دفع يسوع هذا وزر خطايا *
*من آمن بقوة هذا العمل الكفارى على الصليب  من مخلوقاته لأننا اذا إهتممنا بمعاقبة من يسب إلهنا يسوع *
* فهذا دليل قطعى لا شك فيه على اننا لا نؤمن ب يسوع هذا  و نشك فيه بكل تاكيد  كما ان ثورتكم الغير *
*عقلانية الغجرية الارهابية عندما عبر بعض الشباب الدنماركى عن رايه فيكم  هى دليل قطعى على شككم *
*فى محمدكم هذا و على تيقنكم بما لا يدع مجالا للشك على ان محمد هذا هو زير نساء قاطع طريق و هو *
*انجس الخلق من خلال اى قراءة محايدة عقلانية لسيرته النكاحية و الارهابية


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		


			( قل هو الله احمد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قل على إلهك ما شئت  فهذا إلهك المزعوم و هذا شأنك بعيدا لكن مارسه بعيدا عنا فالحجر الاسود يقع فى *
*مكة و ليس فى منتدى الكنيسة العربية . أنت حر فى أن تصف الهك المزعوم بما شئت  فإلهك هذا هو من *
*وجهة نظر التاريخ ما هو الا صنم بالكعبة و لكن انت و الهك لا تعنيانى بشيئ 
إعبد الحجر و لكن فقط لا تقذفنى به 
فأنت عندما دخلت هذا المنتدى بالتأكيد تعرف القراءة و الكتابة و قرأت عليه لافتة كبييييييرة جدا مضاءة *
*بأنوار النيون الزاهية يراها حتى الاعمى  مكتوب عليها " منتدى الكنيسة العربية لمسيحيى الشرق الاوسط" *
*أى انك كنت  تعرف و انت تدخل هنا أنك تدخل كنيسة و لست تدخل منتديات الارهاب اون لاين  و *
*الاستشهاد او لاين و الحزام الناسف اون لاين و قنبلة المسامير اون لاين  او طريق اللات اون لاين او *
*طريق الضلال اون لاين او طريق الكعبة او لاين او طريق الحجر الاسود اون لاين  و طريق الصبايا الحور *
*اون لاين
و هذا المنتدى مكتوب عليه انه لمسيحيى الشرق الاوسط و واضح يا mohamed-kholy أنك لست *
*منهم و انك فقط تريد ان تدخل منتداهم لتضايقهم و على العموم لا بأس و هذه سياسة تخص هيئة *
*الاشراف فى المنتدى برئاسة الاستاذ /my-rock فانا لو كنت مشرفا لطردت فورا كل من تثبت عبادته *
*للات فهذا المنتدى ليس الكعبة ليمارس فيها المحمديين فريضة الحك


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		


			عيب عليكم لما تحرفوا كلام الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو سلمة يحيى بن خلف ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الأعلى ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏محمد بن إسحق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن أبي بكر ‏ ‏عن *
*‏ ‏عمرة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏و عن ‏ ‏عبد الرحمن بن القاسم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏قالت ‏ 
‏لقد نزلت آية الرجم ورضاعة الكبير عشرا ولقد كان في صحيفة تحت سريري فلما مات رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى *
*الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وتشاغلنا بموته دخل ‏ ‏داجن ‏ ‏فأكلها !!!!
و تفسير ذلك الحديث  الثابت أنه قد نزل قرآنا مؤكدا عموم الحكم فى رضاع الكبير شرط ان تكون عشر *
*رضعات و ليس خمسا فقط كحكم رضاع الصغير  . اما قول اُم المؤمنين عائشة رضى الله عنها و ارضاها " *
*كان فى صحيفة" اى ان هذه الآية كانت مكتوبة فى صحيفة  و انها رضى الله عنها كانت تحتفظ بهذه *
*الصحيفة تحت سريرها رضى الله عنها و يرجح العلماء ان هذه الآية كانت مكتوبة بنسخ تلاوة لأنها لو *
*كانت مقروءة لتأكد زعم المشككين بأن القرآن قد حدث به تغيير عند جمعه فى عصر عثمان رضى الله عنه *
*و حاشا لله جل علاه فقد قال  { إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون }  . أما معنى "داجن" ‏فهي الشاة *
*يعلفها الناس في منازلهم وقد يقع على غير الشاة من كل ما يألف البيوت من الطير وغيرها والله أعلم . ‏


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		


			انسان(خيبان)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فى حدود قدراتى  فقط لا غير  ... أصلى مجرد انسان غلبااااان ..... أعذرنى .....   فأين اذهب أنا فى *
*بحور الجهاديين الاستشهاديين الفدائيين النكاحين  جابيين الغنائم و الفيئ و الخراج و المكوس و الجزية *
*بينما امثالى من الخيبانين هم عن يد صاغرين


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		


			فاسالو انفسكم قبل ان يأتيكم الموت ولا تستطيعون عمل شىء فآيات الله فى الكون كثيره فتفكروا وتدبرو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		

> *وانظرو الى من عرف الحقيقة قبلكم وعرفوها فآمنوا بالله الواحد القهار الجبار0
> *


*
صدقنى لن نخسر الكثير فجنتكم ستكون موبوءة بالايدز و السيلان و  الجزام و فطر العانة و كافة الامراض *
*الجنسية التى لا علاج لها التى ستنقلها اليكم عاهرات أهل النار اللائى ستصطفونهن من النار لتناكحونهن  *
*و سينقلها اليكم الغلمان المخلدون ذوى اللحوم البيض كاللؤلؤ المنثور الذين ستصطفونهم من غلمان اهل *
*النار لتتسلوا بوطأهم من ادبارهم اثناء وقت فراغكم من  فض بكارة الحور العيون  لتظلون تعانون من تلك *
*الامراض المستعصية   التى لا علاج لها  فجنتكم هى الجحيم الذى تستحقونه جحيم الايدز لقد اختار لكم *
*محمدكم المصير الذى تستحقونه 
أنصحك ان تضع فى جيوب كفنك اكبر كمية ممكنة من العازل الطبى فأزمة العازل الطبى فى جنة محمد هى *
*ازمة مستحكمة لا حل لها اذ ان القوم الكافرين سيكونون فى النار و بذلك لن تجدون من ينتج لكم العازل *
*الطبى بالكميات الرهيبة التى تفى بإحتياجاتكم مع مئتى حورية و آلاف الغلمان المخلدون المفخدون
 على العموم  حظ سعيد مع حورياتك المصابات بالايدز


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		


			ايماننا ايمان قوى برب العالمين الانس والجن والحيوان وكل كائن كان فهو الرحمن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إلهك اللات هو  من وجهة نظرك انس و جان و حيوان فى نفس الوقت؟؟؟
لماذا لم تضف جماد ايضا؟؟


			
				بنت القدس قال:
			
		


			لو ان عندك ذرة تفكر او تدبر لما قلت مثل هذا الكلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لو كان عندك أنت ذرة تدبر لما كررت كلام الآخرين  و لكنك محمدية و لا شيئ الا محمدية من عباد الحجر *
*الاسود 


			
				my rock قال:
			
		


			بعدين, انت فين و الموضوع فين!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أستاذى الحبيب/ my rock 
إنه كأى محمدى حفظ كلمتين من موقع المحمدية او لاين و ظن نفسه لجهله انه قد اكتشف تصميم الانتر *
*نت فى سورة الفيل  و اتى ليصب الكلمتين الغبيتين  فى اى موضوع دون حتى أن يقراه لأنهم يخافون ان *
*يقرأون فلو قرأوا  لإرتكبوا افظع كارثة فى تاريخ المحمدية فلو قرأوا قد يفكرون و العياذ باللات وساعتها *
*لن يقدروا ان يستمروا فى تكرار ان زير النساء قاطع الطريق  نبى


			
				my rock قال:
			
		


			بصراحة انا اعتب على شركة ارلا لم فعلته, و انا ارسلت لهم رسالة توبيخية بذلك, اذ كان الاجدر بها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				my rock قال:
			
		

> *مقاطعة هذه الدول المتخلفة و التصدير الى دول اخرى!!!
> *


*
أستاذى الحبيب/ my rock 
" ويل لهم لانهم سلكوا طريق قايين و انصبوا الى ضلالة بلعام لاجل اجرة و هلكوا في مشاجرة قورح "  *
*(الكتاب المقدس سفر رسالة يهوذا الاصحاح الاول الآية11) 
فعلا العالم كله يعتب على هذه الشركة  التى اهدرت مالها كرشاوى على هؤلاء الارهابيين القتلة فالعالم كله *
*يأكل الذ انواع الجبنة من منتجات كل الشركات الدنماركية بإستثناء آرلا الداعمة للارهاب المحمدى  و *
*ستحصد آرلا فى النهاية  ما زرعته عندما تفاجأ بأن الاستيراد من الدنمارك فى الدول المحمدية عاد كما *
*كان  فهل عندما ذهب  عمرو خالد للدنمارك ليسرق اموالهم هل كان صائما الدهر؟؟؟؟
هل اخذ معه عدد (1) بلاص مش قديم و عدد (1) جراية خبز بتاو جاف  فى قفة من الخوص معه فى *
*الطائرة  حتى يأكل طوال العشرة ايام هو و فتاياته المحجبات 


			
				my rock قال:
			
		


			فكم يؤلمني ان يأتي هذه الشيخ الكذاب و ذلك الشيخ المنتقل من هنا و هناك على حساب الغرب ليأكل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				my rock قال:
			
		

> *ويشبع البطون قبل اي شئ اخر!!!فعلا ناس همها في بطنها...*


*
دعهم يأكلون الجبنة المجانية ثم يحرضون علينا  و دعنا نحن نصنع الحضارة  و نستمر فى منحهم *
*المعونات رغم  كراهيتهم لكل من هو غير محمدى  فنحن نطبق كلام الهنا الذى قال "  فان جاع عدوك *
*فاطعمه و ان عطش فاسقه لانك ان فعلت هذا تجمع جمر نار على راسه "  ( الكتاب المقدس  سفر الرسالة *
*الى رومية الاصحاح 12 الآية 20 )


			
				my rock قال:
			
		


			و اطرف ما في الامر, ترديد عبارة اشرف الخلق, بدون لا دليل ولا برهان... اه ه ه ه لو كنت اشتغل في
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				my rock قال:
			
		

> *هذه الشركة و ارسلوني في وفد في ذلك المؤتمر, لشرحتلهم نبيهم بالتفصيل
> ‏
> *


*
صدق عبدُه دانس  فى فيلم بحبك يا حسن اذ قال "أحلى من الشرف ما فيش يا آه يا آه ...أنا دانس  عبده *
*دانس  يا آه يا آه" هذا هو نوع شرف أشرف الخلق 
" يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِنَّا أَحْلَلْنَا لَكَ أَزْوَاجَكَ اللَّاتِي آتَيْتَ أُجُورَهُنَّ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينُكَ مِمَّا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ وَبَنَاتِ عَمِّكَ *
*وَبَنَاتِ عَمَّاتِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالَاتِكَ اللَّاتِي هَاجَرْنَ مَعَكَ وَامْرَأَةً مُؤْمِنَةً إِنْ وَهَبَتْ نَفْسَهَا لِلنَّبِيِّ إِنْ أَرَادَ *
*النَّبِيُّ أَنْ يَسْتَنْكِحَهَا خَالِصَةً لَكَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ قَدْ عَلِمْنَا مَا فَرَضْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِي أَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ *
*لِكَيْلَا يَكُونَ عَلَيْكَ حَرَجٌ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا " الأحزاب 50
عن أم المؤمنين عائشة رضى الله عنها و ارضاها أن قالت للنبى صلى الله عليه و سلم "أرى ان إلهك *
*يسرع لهواك" 


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		


			"وَمِنْهُمُ الَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ النَّبِيَّ وَيِقُولُونَ هُوَ أُذُنٌ قُلْ أُذُنُ خَيْرٍ لَّكُمْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللّهِ وَيُؤْمِنُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلَّذِينَ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		

> *آمَنُواْ مِنكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ [ التوبة الآية 61]"
> *


*
هذا كلام النبى الكذاب و إلهنا حزرنا من مدعى للنبوة  نكّاح سفّاح زير نساء قاطع طريق  سيأتى الى *
*الارض  محاولا تضليل و لو أمكن المختارين لذلك فقد حزرنا  منه 
"سمعتم أن ضد المسيح يأتى" (الكتاب المقدس سفر رسالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح الثالث الآية الثامنة *
*عشر)
"إحترزوا من الانبياء الكذبة الذين يأتوكم بثياب الحملان و لكنهم من داخل ذئاب خاطفة.من ثمارهم *
*تعرفونهم . هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبا او من الحسك تينا؟؟" (الكتاب المقدس  سفر متى الاصحاح 7 *
*الآيات 15و16)
 فهل  يتصور عاقل ان شخص وصف نفسه بالآتى هو نبى؟؟؟ "بٌعِثْتَ بالسيف . بين يدىّ الساعة . حتى *
*يٌعبَد الله وحده لا شريك له. و جٌعِلَ رزقى تحت ظل رمحى و جٌعِلَ الذلة و الصغار على من خالف امرى و *
*من تشبه بقومٍ فهو منهم" رواه احمد ابن حنبل عن ابن عمر - لاحظ تعبير" و جعل رزقى تحت ظل رمحى " *
*اى انه يعترف انه مجرد لص و قاتل مأجور 
هل يتصور عاقل ان شخص قال عن نفسه و فى وصف نفسه الآتى هو نبى ؟؟؟"
روى أبو هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم قال : " امرت أن اقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله *
*إلا الله ، فمن قال لا إله إلا الله عصم مني ماله ونفسه إلا بحقه ، وحسابه على الله " صحيح البخاري باب *
*القتل مادة ذبح من أبي قبول الفرائض الجزء 8 ص 50 ، ورواها مسلم أبو داود وابن ماجة والترمذي *
*والنسائي وأحمد والطيالسي . 
إذا كان هذا النبى الكاذب ثماره هى القتل و السرقة و النهب فهذا قاطع الطريق الذى أنبأنا به إلهنا فى *
*الكتاب المقدس و ليس بنبى حيث قال لنا الهنا عن الانبياء الكذبة  من ثمارهم تعرفونهم فهل يجتنى من *
*نكاح المحارم مثل زينب بنت جحش و السرقة و السلب و النهب التى تسمونها بالغزوات النبوية المباركة  *
*نبوة  ان هذا الدنس لا يجتنى منه الا دنس و ليس نبوة  فأمثال من يصف نفسه بهذه الاوصاف ما هم الا *
*زناه عبدة اوثان لذلك  لم يكن غريبا  أن نجده واقفا فى الكعبة يوم نقضه لعهده مع اهله القريشيين *
*المسمى صلح الحديبية  و دخوله مكة بالسيف  أن وقف  مجتمعا بأهلها المستسلمين فى دار عبادة الاوثان *
*المسمى بالكعبة يقول فرحا بأوثانه تالياً سورة النجم إلى الآية التى تقول" أفرأيت اللات والعزة ومنات *
*الثالثة الأخرى تلك الغرانيق العُلا أن شفاعتهن لترتجى " صدق اللات العظيم 
و يوم ان تلى هذه السورة فأحسن تلاوتها سجد أهل مكة كلهم وراؤه بعدما سجد هو إماما لهم على اختلاف *
*آلهتهم حتى ان الشيوخ المرضى الذين حالت حالتهم الصحية دون سجودهم اخذو حفنة من تراب الارض و *
*عفروا بها جباههم !!! ولنلاحظ أنه قال غرانيق عُلا وشفاعة لترتجى أى أنها آلهة عظيمة ما هى هذه *
*الآلهة العظيمة جدا جدا جدا القوية القادرة الجبارة ؟؟؟ إنها على حد قول رسول اللات هى "اللات" و"العزة" *
*و"منات الثالثة الاخرى"


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		


			"إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ عَذَاباً مُّهِيناً
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يقول الإله الحقيقى لهذا الكون محزرا من نبى كاذب زير نساء قاطع طريق سيظهر  بعد ان يفدى هذا الإله  *
*من يؤمنون به بأن يتجسد هو  نفسه  و يتحمل نيابة عن كل من يؤمن به أجرة خطاياه و التى هى موت 
" من هو الكذاب إلا الذى ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح ؟؟؟..هذا هو ضد المسيح !! الذى ينكر الآب و الإبن *
*.!!  كل من ينكر الإبن ليس له الآب و من يعترف بالإبن فله الآب أيضا" (الكتاب المقدس سفر رسالة *
*يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح 3 الآيات 22و23)
"كل من يؤمن ان يسوع هو المسيح فقد ولد من الاله" (الكتاب المقدس  سفر سالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح *
*5 الآية 1 )
"كان ايضا فى الشعب انبياء كذبة كما سيكون فيكم ايضا.  معلمون كذبة الذين يدسون بدع هلاك  و إذ هم *
*ينكرون الرب الذى اشتراهم يجلبون على انفسهم هلاكا سريعا و سيتبع كثيرون تهلكاتهم الذين بسببهم *
*يُجَدَف على طريق الحق و هم فى الطمع يتجرون بكم بأقوال مصطنعة" (الكتاب المقدس سفر رسالة بطرس *
*الثانية الاصحاح الثانى الآيات  1و2و3)
" لان مثل هؤلاء هم رسل كذبة فعلة ماكرون مغيرون شكلهم الى شبه رسل المسيح و لا عجب لأن *
*الشيطان نفسه يغير شكله الى شبه ملاك نور فليس عظيما إن كان خدامه ايضا يغيرون شكلهم كخدام للبر *
*الذين نهايتهم تكون حسب اعمالهم" ( الكتاب المقدس سفر الرسالة الثانية لكورنثوس الاصحاح 11 الآيات *
*13و14و15)
"سمعتم أن ضد المسيح يأتى" (الكتاب المقدس سفر رسالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح الثالث الآية الثامنة *
*عشر)
كل هذه الآيات التى تصف زير النساء و قاطع الطريق  بمنتهى الدقة كتبها الوحى المقدس فى الكتاب *
*المقدس قبل ميلاد زير النساء قاطع الطريق سفاك الدم نكاح المسبيات و المحارم  ب 700سنة كاملة  و *
*لذلك فقد كانت الارض مستعدة  لوصوله فلم يضل الا ابناء الهلاك


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		


			وقَالُواْ اتَّخَذَ اللّهُ وَلَدًا سُبْحَانَهُ بَل لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِوَالأَرْضِ كُلٌّ لَّهُ قَانِتُونَ (116) بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِوَالأَرْضِ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		

> *وَإِذَا قَضَى أَمْراً فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ (117)
> *


*
 قل على إلهك اللات و العزة و منات الثالثة الأخرى  ما شئت  فهذا إلهك المزعوم و هذا شأنك بعيدا عنا   *
* فإلهك هذا هو من وجهة نظر التاريخ ما هو الا صنم بالكعبة و لكن انت و الهك لا تعنياننا  بشيئ 
إعبد الحجر و لكن فقط لا تقذفنى به  أعبد الحجر و لكن لا تقذفنا به فهذا شأنك
فأنت عندما دخلت هذا المنتدى بالتأكيد تعرف القراءة و الكتابة و قرأت عليه لافتة كبييييييرة جدا مضاءة *
*بأنوار النيون الزاهية يراها حتى الاعمى  مكتوب عليها " منتدى الكنيسة العربية لمسيحييى الشرق *
*الاوسط" أى انك كنت  تعرف و انت تدخل هنا أنك تدخل كنيسة و لست تدخل منتديات الارهاب اون لاين  و *
*الاستشهاد او لاين و الحزام الناسف اون لاين و قنبلة المسامير اون لاين  او طريق اللات اون لاين او *
*طريق الضلال اون لاين او طريق الكعبة او لاين او طريق الحجر الاسود اون لاين  و طريق الصبايا الحور *
*اون لاين
و هذا المنتدى مكتوب عليه انه لمسيحيى الشرق الاوسط و واضح  أنك لست منهم و انك فقط تريد ان *
*تدخل منتداهم لسبب وحيد و هو انك تشك فى ان زير النساء قاطع الطريق  من الممكن ان يكون نبيا و *
*لكن  نظرا لشرك فأنت ترفض الخلاص و كل ما تريده هو ان تحاول ان تضايق المخلصين لعل هذا يلهيك *
*عن شكك فى ان زير النساء قاطع الطريق من الممكن ان يكون نبى  و على العموم  شكرا لدخولك لهذه *
*الكنيسة فبدخولك لهذه الكنيسة تمنحنا الفرصة تلو الفرصة لفضح ما لا يعرفه المحمديون عن نبيهم  و تأكد *
*انك فى كل مرة تدخل ستنقص عدد نزلاء جنة الإيدز المحمدى واحد و ربما اكثر 


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		


			يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءكُمُ الرَّسُولُ بِالْحَقِّ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ فَآمِنُواْ خَيْرًا لَّكُمْ وَإِن تَكْفُرُواْ فَإِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		

> *وَالأَرْضِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا (170) يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللّهِ إِلاَّ
> سورة النساء
> *


*
هذا كلام ناكح النسوان فى سورة النسوان  و لكن كلام هذا السفاح النكاح القاتل السارق المارق زير *
*النساء قاطع الطريق الذى حزرت منه الكتب المقدسة منذ مئات السنين لا يلزم الا عباد الحجر الاسود الذى *
*هو اللات   أنت حر ان تؤمن بإله النسوان اللات فهذه مسألة تخصك  فهو ما هو الا صنم بالكعبة شئت ام *
*ابيت 
لقد قام اله الكون بعمل كفارى ليفدى من اختار ان يقبل هذا العمل  أما من لن يؤمن بهذا العمل الكفارى *
*فهو سيعطى اجرا عن خطاياه كلها فى يوم الدينونة و سيحاسب  بقدرها مع الوحش الذى هو الشيطان و *
*النبى الكاذب و سيلقى نفس مصير زير النساء قاطع الطريق فى جنة الايدز المحمدى مصداقا لقول الكتاب *
*المقدس  "فقبض على الوحش و النبى الكذاب معه الصانع قدامه الآيات التى بها أضل الذين قبلوا سمة *
*الوحش و الذين سجدوا لصورته و طُرِح الاثنان حيين الى بحيرة النار المتقدة بالكبريت" (الكتاب المقدس *
*سفر رؤيا يوحنا  الاصحاح  19 الآية  20)


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		


			الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاَثَةٍ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

رغم ان رأى زير النساء قاطع الطريق النكاح السفاح السارق المارق  لا يهمنا فما إلهه اللات  الا صنم فى *
*الكعبة و لكننا عندما نرد  نرد لأنفسنا و لا نرد على ارهابى محمدى لن يقرأ حرف مما نكتب و هو لشره لا *
*يستحق خلاصا هذا مقداره لا يستحق الا جنة الايدز و أزمة العازل الطبى
 لذلك نقول اننا نعبد إله واحد هو إيلوهيم ياهوا اله الكون و معناها  الاله الموجود الكائن و ايلوهيم ياهوا *
*خلق ادم ثم حواء فى الجنة و لما خالفا الوصية و لم يعودا أهلا للبقاء فى محضر الرب أنزلهم للارض على *
*وعد بأنه و لأنه  لا يحب ان يهلك هذا المخلوق الحسن الذى ابدع خلقه و الذى يحبه بشدة فإنه  يوما ما *
*سيأتى من نسل المرأة ليسحق رأس الحية التى هى ابليس   و بالفعل اتى هذا الإله فى ملئ الزمان و *
*قبض عليه الوثنيين الشيطانيين و صلبوه و عذبوه كذبيحة بر و تطهر مقبولة عن كل من يؤمن به  و من *
*آمن به قبل ان يحل ملئ الزمان و قتلوه فدخلت روحه فى صراع من الشيطان الذى هو الحية و هزمته و *
*قام من الاموات فى جسده المثقوب الايدى و ظهر لتلاميذه و  قابلهم فى الجليل كما وعدهم ثم صعد *
*للسماوات  باعثا  روحه القدوس  المعزى معنا  و ها هو يقول لتلاميذه "أمضوا و تلمذوا كل الامم و *
*عمدوهم بإسم الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس " (الكتاب المقدس سفر متى اصحاح 28 الآية19) و هو هنا *
*يقول عمدوهم بإسم الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس و لا يقول عمدوهم بإسم الآب و بإسم الإبن و بإسم *
*الروح القدس ذلك انه هو إله واحد الآب هو الابن هو الروح القدس 
بينما نجد الوحى المقدس ذاته ينقل لنا كلام الرب لنبيه موسى قائلا "أنا إله إبراهيم و إله اسحق و إله *
*يعقوب" (الكتاب المقدس سفر الخروج الاصحاح الثالث الآية السادسة) و لم يقل مثلا "أنا إله ابراهيم و *
*إسحق و يعقوب " لأن المعنى هنا سيكون ان ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب هم جميعا ثلاثتهم ذات واحدة أى *
*اقانيم ثلاثة لشخص واحد  و لكنهم ليسوا كذلك بل هم ثلاثة افراد مستقلين بثلاثة ارواح مستقلة لذلك هو *
*قال "أنا اله ابراهيم  و إله اسحق و إله يعقوب" فى حين قال نفس الوحى الالهى عن الذات الالهية" *
*عمدوهم بإسم الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس" لأن الآب و الابن و الروح القدس هم واحد و ليسوا ثلاثة *
*مستقلين 
ذلك  كان هو السبب فى اننا نجد انه فى كل لغات العالم   التعظيم لأى إنسان يتم بالحديث اليه  بصيغة *
*الثلاثة رغم انه واحد  
فنجد من يخاطب ملكه فيقول له"جلالتكم" و من يخاطب رئيسه فيقول لهم "فخامتكم " و من يخاطب  الاكبر *
*منه فيقول له "حضرتكم" فهذا سببه ان هذه هى الفطرة التى خلق الاله الانسان عليها حتى انك تجد ان غير *
*المسيحيين مثل البوذيين مثلا يستخدمون نفس الاساليب البلاغية للتعبير عن تعظيم الذات  فهذا يدل على *
*ان اله المسيحيين ايلوهيم ياهواه الذى عندما تجسد سمى بيسوع المسيح  هو خالق الكون و ليس اى إله *
*آخر مثل اللات او العزة او منات الثالثة الاخرى  او بوذا 
فمثلا نجد ان كل مادة فى الكون لها ثلاثة حالات و هى الصلبة و السائلة و الغازية و كل صلب يمكن *
*تسييله  فيما يسمى الانصهار و ممكن تحويله الى الحالة الغازية فيما نسمية بالتسامى  فمثلا الحديد  هو *
*خامة صلبة  يقال لها الحديد الصلب  او صلب الحديد فى درجة الحرارة العادية و لكنها عن تعريضها الى *
*درجة حرارة معينة تنصهر و هى هنا اصبحت سائل الحديد  و عند تعريضها لدرجات اقصى تتسامى و *
*تتحول الى غاز و هذه هى طبيعة كل المواد  فالمادة لا تفنى و لا تستحدث من عدم و لكنها تتحول من حالة *
*الى اخرى من حالات المادة الثلاث (قانون بقاء المادة لبلانك - النصرانى التنصيرى اليهودى الصهيونى *
*الصليبى الكافر)
و كذلك فإن للإله الواحد ثلاثة اقانيم و هى الآب إقنوم الارادة
و اقنوم الإبن اقنوم التنفيذ (تنفيذ الارادة)
و أقنوم الروح القدس إقنوم  الايحاء الذى به يخاطب الرب قلوب الناس و يبكتهم على خطاياهم حتى *
*يرزلون الخطيئة
لذا فإننا نجد فى سفر التكوين  الاله يقول عند خلقه الكون  يقول الرب " لنخلق إنسانا كشبهنا و صورتنا *
*"(الكتاب المقدس سفر التكوين الاصحاح الاول الآية26)
فهنا ظاهر  بوضوح اقانيم الإله الواحد تحدث بعضها فيقول اقنوم الإرادة لنخلق و يقوم اقنوم التنفيذ (الابن) *
*بتنفيذ الارادة  و هنا واضح ان الانسان هو الذى يشبه يسوع لأن إقنوم الابن ازلى و نفذ ارادته بخلق *
*انسان على صورته كشبهه  فكلمة "صورتنا" فى الآية تعنى  صورة إقنوم الابن  فكنا نحن مشابهين للمسيح *
*و ليس المسيح المشابه لنا  فنحن وقتيين اما هو " آهيا" الذى" آهيا" اى الكائن الذى هو كائن من الازل 
 و واضح ان الآب إقنوم الارادة الالهية  يحدث ذاته موجها كلامه لإقنومى الابن و الروح القدس الازليين *
*"لنخلق انسانا على صورتنا كشبهنا" و بالتالى لم يكن غريبا ان تلك الصورة هى نفس الصورة التى ظهر *
*عليها ايلوهيم ياهوا متجسدا انها صورتنا نحن لانها من قبلنا هى صورته هو
فعندما قال الرب الأله " ليكن نور"(الكتاب المقدس سفر التكوين الاصحاح الاول  الآية الثالثة)  كان الذى *
*يقول ليكن هو اقنوم الارادة لان تلك ارادة 
ثم نجد الوحى المقدس يقول " و خلق الإله نور" و هنا  اقنوم نفاذ الارادة الذى هو الابن  جعل ارادة  اقنوم *
*الارادة الالهى كائنة بالفعل  و نجد ان الوحى المقدس يقول بعد ذلك " و راى الإله النور انه حسن" و هنا *
*الإرادة(الآب) تريد و النفاذ(الابن) تنفذ الارادة و هنا (الارادة) ترى ان ما نفذه النفاذ(الابن) حسنا و بذلك *
*نرى وحدانية الإله متحققة  من قبل خلق الكون مع ثلاثية اقانيم هذا الاله الواحد كثلاثية حالات كل موجود *
*فى الوجود


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		


			" لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا كلام السفاح النكاح  السارق المارق زير النساء قاطع الطريق  و لا يلزم الا عباد الحجر الاسود
 فيقول الإله الحقيقى لهذا الكون "من هو الكذاب إلا الذى ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح ؟؟؟..هذا هو ضد *
*المسيح !! الذى ينكر الآب و الإبن .!!  كل من ينكر الإبن ليس له الآب و من يعترف بالإبن فله الآب *
*أيضا" (الكتاب المقدس سفر رسالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح 3 الآيتين 22و23)
فيجب ان يعلم كل غير مسيحى علو وجه الارض ان
" نحن من الاله فمن يعرف الاله يسمع لنا و من ليس من الاله لا يسمع لنا من هذا نعرف روح الحق و *
*روح الضلال " (الكتاب المقدس سفر رسالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح الرابع الآية السادسة)*
*


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		


			وَلاَ تَتَّبِعُواْ أَهْوَاء قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّواْ مِن قَبْلُ وَأَضَلُّواْ كَثِيرًا وَضَلُّواْ عَن سَوَاء السَّبِيلِ (77)
سورة المائدة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كل من على مائدة النكاح السفاح السارق المارق زير النساء قاطع الطريق  ما شئت و لكن لن تضل احد الا *
*ابن الهلاك فقد حزرنا إلهنا قائلا 
" و يعطون ايات و عجائب لكي يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا"  (الكتاب المقدس سفر مرقص الاصحاح *
*13 الآية 22)
"سمعتم أن ضد المسيح يأتى" (الكتاب المقدس سفر رسالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح الثالث الآية الثامنة *
*عشر)
لقد عرفناك يا محمد انت ضد المسيح لأن اثمارك هو من أقوالك  مثل قولك ممنيا اتباعك بالشذوذ الجنسى *
*و مناكحة الذكور :
"ويطوف عليهم غلمان -لحمهم أبيض ناصعاً- كأنهم لولؤٌ مكنون، ويطوف عليهم ولدان مخلدون باكواب *
*واباريق وكأس من معين، ويضاجعونهم مضاجعة النساء إلى أبد الآبدين." صدقت يا سيدى يا رسول اللات *
*فقد كشفت ثمارك و من ثمارك عرفناك يا سفاك الدم يا لص يا زير النساء و قاطع الطريق  و شكرا *
*للمحمديين الذين اتاحوا لنا فرصة ان نكشفك خبايا قلبك  يا انجس الخلق
بينما يقول الوحى المقدس للإله الحقيقى لهذا الكون الذى ليس اللات و لا العزة و لا منات الثالثة الأخرى*
*"إحترزوا من الانبياء الكذبة الذين يأتوكم بثياب الحملان و لكنهم من داخل ذئاب خاطفة.من ثمارهم *
*تعرفونهم . هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبا او من الحسك تينا؟؟" (الكتاب المقدس سفر متى الاصحاح  7 *
*الآية15و16  ) فهل يجتنون من مناكحة الذكور نبوة يا ايها السفاح النكاح زير النساء قاطع الطريق 


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		


			1+1+1=3
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا أعلم أيهما أصعب  فى التصديق   أن الكون له ألف إله فى نفس الوقت او حتى مليون إله مختلف *
*إفتراضيا  أم ان الاصعب حقيقة هو ان نصدق ان السفّاح النكّاح السارق المارق زير النساء قاطع الطريق  *
*هو نبى لأى إله  من المليون إله الافتراضيين  إن الانسان الطبيعى عادة  يجد نفسه مدفوعا دفعا للبحث *
*عن إله يعبده أصلا إشباعا لحاجة لديه الى  قوة عليا يستمد منها المثل الاعلى  فهل السفاح النكّاح السارق *
*المارق زير النساء قاطع الطريق من الممكن بأى منطق فى هذا العالم  أن يكون ذو صلة بأى شيمة عليا *
*على وجه الارض و هو أنجس الخلق  المُضل الأثيم الذى عرفته البشرية كلها من ثماره النجسة ما عدا *
*ابناء الهلاك الذين سقطوا فى ضلالته لشر نفوسهم


			
				قسورة قال:
			
		


			وَاتَّبِعُوا أَحْسَنَ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُم مِّن رَّبِّكُم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا على النصيحة  و هذا ما فعلناه لذلك لم يقدر النكاح السفاح السارق المارق زير النساء قاطع الطريق *
*ان يضللنا كما ضلل  ابناء الهلاك الذين خلقوا للهلاك فقد كانت تحزيرات الهنا الكثيرة لنا  من ظهور النكاح *
*السفاح السارق المارق زير النساء قاطع الطريق  موجودة فى اذهاننا دائما فلما رأينا جيوش السفاح *
*النكّاح السارق المارق زير النساء قاطع الطريق آتية على بلادنا فعرفناهم على الفور فأبناء ضد المسيح لا *
*تخطئهم عين مسيحى  و عرفنا انهم آتين من عند الحية القديمة و نبيها الكاذب النكاح السفاح  السارق *
*المارق زير النساء قاطع الطريق  فها هم احتلوا بلادنا و سرقوا ارضنا و دمروا حضارتنا و نهبوا اموالنا و *
*إغتصبوا نساءنا و لكنا ظللنا  على ايماننا و فشلوا فى تضليلنا 
فحلت علينا بركة الكلمة المقدسة التى قيلت فينا  نحن الذين لم يضللنا  السفاح النكّاح السارق المارق زير *
*النساء قاطع الطريق  "طوبى لمن يحفظ نبوة هذا الكتاب " ..." طوبى للذين يصنعون وصاياه لكى يكون *
*سلطانهم على شجرة الحياة و يدخلون من الابواب الى المدينة لأن خارجا الكلاب و السحرة و الزناة و *
*القتلة و عبدة الاوثان  و كل من يحب ان يصنع كذبا  أنا يسوع  أرسلت ملاكى لأشهد لكم بهذه الامور عن *
*الكنائس  أنا  أصل و ذرية داود أنا كوكب الصبح المنير"......" نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم آمين "*
*" (من خاتمة  سفر الرؤيا آخر أسفار الكتاب المقدس)*


----------



## My Rock (3 أبريل 2006)

قسورة قال:
			
		

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى


 

أنه لمن المحزن ان نرى المسلم, يلقي سلامه على المسيحيين فقط, و لا يستعبر اخوته في الاسلام...
و اتعجب من هذا المحمدي الذي لا يكترث بكلام رسوله الذي يوصيه بعد القاء السلام على اليهود و النصارى... لعله من المسلمين المتحضرين كما يرق لهم القول و يرق لنا الضحك على هذا الوصف...




> "وَمِنْهُمُ الَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ النَّبِيَّ وَيِقُولُونَ هُوَ أُذُنٌ قُلْ أُذُنُ خَيْرٍ لَّكُمْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللّهِ وَيُؤْمِنُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مِنكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ [ التوبة الآية 61]"
> 
> وصدق الله القائل
> 
> "إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ عَذَاباً مُّهِيناً [ الأحزاب الآية 57]


 

استغرب بشدة كيف انك انحرفت من موضوع الجبنة الدنماركية الي اذية رسولك, فهل رسولك مرهف الاحاسيس لهذه الدرجة ليتأذى لاننا نتكلم عن الجبنة التي مصدرها البقرة المذكورة في القرعان؟ أين كانت هذه الحساسية و الطيبة ايام ام قرفة عظم الاة مقامها و علاها

ومن جهة اخرى:
طوبى لكم اذا عيروكم و طردوكم و قالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلي كاذبين افرحوا و تهللوا لان اجركم عظيم في السماوات

فأذا كان الهك اله القمر سيلعنا لاننا اضينا محمدك, فطوبى لنا لان الهنا الحقيقي يضمن لنا الاجر العظيم في السماوات







> طبعا انا حزين لاني اول مرة اجد شخص لا يفهم بهذه الصورة فهذا مؤسف تعالوا يا نصارى وشوفوا
> كلام المشرف العام كي تضحكوا فهو لا يفهم الكلام المكتوب
> او انه يعمل عمل اباءه فيحرف الكلم عن بعض مواضعه
> ارجوا منك يا روك الا تفهمني ايضا غلط انا عندي دليل من كتابكم
> ...


 

ولا يهمك, مادامك اعترفت انك غبي (اسوة بمحمدك) فلا مانع, سأتحملك و افهمك صح




> يقول الله تعالى في القران الكريم
> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> َوقَالُواْ اتَّخَذَ اللّهُ وَلَدًا سُبْحَانَهُ بَل لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ كُلٌّ لَّهُ قَانِتُونَ (116) بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَإِذَا قَضَى أَمْراً فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ (117)
> ...


 

شكرا لك, اذ وفرت لي عناء استخراج النصوص و وضعها, فانت قمت بالواجب, فأنت اظهرت لنا مدى غباء و سذاجة كاتب القرعان, اذ هو لغباوته لا يعرف الفرق بين الابن و الولد, و من الجهة الثانية لا يعرف ايمان المسيحيين, فكيف يكون نفس الله الذي انزل الانجيل و لا يعرف بجوهر ايمان هذا الكتاب و هذه الملة وهذه العقيدة؟
فهناك تفسير واحد, ان كاتب القرعان انسان غبي و اله صنم استمع اليه محمد عندما كانت تأتيه الحالة من الارتعاش و كان الزباد يخرج من فمه كالمخبول!






> يدعي العضو النصراني انهم لا يعارضون ان الله احد ولم يلد ولم ولم يكن له مثيل او كفؤ
> انظر هذا قوله
> 
> كتابكم يقول من "من فمك ادينك"
> انتم تقولون باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد اميييين


 

الظاهر ان العضو المحمدي ضعيف كمحمده في كتاب القرعان, فهو لا يعرف يقرأ (اسوة بالرسول المخبول) و لا يعرف يقارن, و لا يعرف الفرق بين الولد و الابن!

فيا محمدي, كلمة ابن تدل على الولادة البشرية, اما كلمة ابن فهية اصلها اللبنوة, اذ يستطيع اب ان يتبنى ابن دون ان يكون والده
و كذلك الحال عندما نقول ابن الرافدين, فالرافدين (اي دجلة و الفرات) لم يتجامعا ليدا ابن الرافدين, و هو لذلك ام يطلق عليه ولد الرافدين
فيا محمدي, عيب عليك ان المسيحي الذي لغته الاصلي هي ليست العربية, يعرف اللغة العربية احسن منك
لكن لا اعتب عليك, اذ كان قرعانك لا يعرف الفرق بين الابن و الولد, فما حالك؟




> دعونا نرى رياضيا هل هم اله واحد
> ودعونا بجيب على هذا المثال الحسابي البحت
> المعطيات الاب=1
> الابن = 1
> ...


 

نسخة طبق الاصل عن ذلك المخبول (محمد) بل اراك اشطر منه, اذ تستطيع القرأة و الكتابة و الجمع الرياضي, لكنك مثله لا تستطيع فهم ما تقرأ, و حتى لو كان بالعربي!

انت ذكرت اننا نقول
بأسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد

لاحظ معي اننا نقول بأسم و ليس بأسماء, فعندما تقول بأسم الله الرحمن الرحيم, هل معنى هذا انهم الهين؟ فلماذا الكيل بمكيالين؟

و اطربتنا بالمعادلة الرياضية 1 + 1 + 1 = 3
فعجبي عن تغافلك عن المعادلة الاسهل و هي جمع التسع و تسعين اله الذي عندك؟

و ما دامك شطرو و امور و بتاع واحد و اثنين و ثلاثة, دعني اعطيك معلومة رياضية

المسيح يقول الاب في الابن و الابن في الاب, و انطلاقا من هذه الرؤيا دعنا نطبق ما يلي:

1 * 1 * 1 = 1

فواحد في واحد في واحد = واحد

معلومة جديدة علك لم تأخذها لحد الان, صعبة الفهم على شخص مثلك مقفل عقله لرسول البعران, لكنها حقيقة!




> ولاني كايند سوف اساعدكم في الخروج من هذه الورطة ولنقل اننا سوف نعمل تعديلات في المثال ولتكن الاتي
> الاب = 1/3
> الابن = 1/3
> الروح القدس =1/3
> ...


 


لغباوتك المتوارثة عن ابن امنة (اي محمدك النتن) لم تكلف نفسك في قرأءة الكتاب المقدس لترى هل الاب و الابن و الروح القدس هم متساوين او هم اثلا و انصاص و ارباع (لا اعرف ما قصة المسلمين مع الرقم اربعة...)

انا و الاب واحد  (يوحنا  10 : 30)







> اووووف الحمد لله وجدت لكم حل !!!!!!!! ولكن انتظر انت بهذا المثال تقول الاتي
> الاب ناقص والابن ناقص
> والروح القدس " ناقصة"
> وهل يكون الاه ناقص حاشا وكلا وهل يحتاج الاه الى من يكمله حاشا لله


 
ما في ناقص غير محمدك رسول اللة, الذي بغباوته التي نقلت اليك بالوراثة استنتج الموجود اعلاه, لكن بنقول ايه, رسول معيز و بول بعير...




> كنت سوف اكتب ردود كبيرة ومفحمة ولكني قلت احاول ان ابسط الكلام حتى يفهم
> فهذه الطريقة اعتقد ان من اعطيا بفضل الله شيء من العقل سوف يفهم ما قلت


 

اضحك الله سنك يا بتاع الردود المفحمة! بتاع الواحد زائد واحد!!!




> نأتي الان الى الايمان الذي ادعاه روك
> انظر


 
انا متابع, لكن لم ارى في اي من النصوص القادمة, اي مساس بأيمان المسيحيين, فهل انت ساذج لهذه الدرجة حتى انك لا تعرف معنى الايمان؟






> "يا قليلي الفهم وبطيئي القلب في الإيمان "
> لوقا (24 :25 )


 
13وفي اليومِ نَفسِهِ، كانَ اَثنانِ مِنَ التلاميذِ في طَريقِهِما إلى قَريةٍ اَسمُها عِمواسُ، على مَسافَةِ سَبعةِ أميالٍ مِنْ أُورُشليمَ. 14وكانا يَتَحدَّثانِ بِهذِهِ الأمورِ كُلِّها. 15وبَينَما هُما يَتحَدَّثانِ ويَتجادَلانِ، دَنا مِنهُما يَسوعُ نَفسُهُ ومَشى مَعَهُما، 16ولكنَّ أعيُنَهُما عَمِيَت عَنْ مَعرِفَتِهِ. 17فقالَ لهُما: «بِماذا تَتحدَّثانِ وأنتُما ماشيانِ؟« فوقفا حزينينِ. 18
فأجابَهُ أحدُهُما، واَسمُهُ كَليوباسُ: «أنتَ وحدَكَ غَريبٌ في أُورُشليمَ فلا تَعرِفُ ما حدَثَ فيها هذِهِ الأيّامَ! « 19فقالَ يَسوعُ: «ماذا حدَثَ؟« قالا لَه: «ما حدَثَ ليَسوعَ النـاصريِّ وكانَ نَبـيُا قَديرًا في القولِ والعَمَلِ عِندَ الله والشَّعبِ كُلِّهِ، 20كيفَ أسلَمَهُ رُؤساءُ كَهَنَتِنا وزُعماؤُنا لِلحُكمِ علَيهِ بالموتِ، وكيفَ صَلبُوهُ. 21وكُنـا نأملُ أنْ يكونَ هوَ 
الذي يُخَلِّصُ إِسرائيلَ. ومعَ ذلِكَ، فهذا هوَ اليومُ الثـالِثُ لتِلكَ الأحداثِ التي وقَعَت. 22لكِنَّ بَعضَ النِّساءِ مِنْ جَماعَتِنا حَيَّرنَنا، لأنَّهُنَّ زُرنَ القَبرَ عِندَ الفجرِ، 23فما وجَدْنَ جسَدَهُ، فرَجِعْنَ وقُلْنَ إنَّهُنَّ شاهَدْنَ ملائِكَةً ظهَروا لهُنَّ وأخبَروهُنَّ بأنَّهُ حَيُّ. 24فذهَبَ بَعضُ رِفاقِنا إلى القَبرِ، فوَجَدوا الحالَ على ما قالَتِ النِّساءُ. وأمَّا هوَ، فما رأَوهُ«.
25فقالَ لهُما يَسوعُ: «ما أغباكُما وأبطأَكُما عَن الإيمانِ بكُلِّ ما قالَهُ الأنبـياءُ! 26أما كانَ يَجبُ على المَسيحِ أنْ يُعانيَ هذِهِ الآلامَ، فيَدخُلَ في مَجدِهِ؟« 27وشرَحَ لهُما ما جاءَ عَنهُ في جميعِ الكُتبِ المُقدَّسةِ، مِنْ موسى إلى سائِرِ الأنبـياءِ.

النص يجيب على التفاهة هذه!



> لا يفهمون بسهولة
> "ولكنهم لم يفهموا شيئا من ذلك "
> لوقا (18 :34 )


 
31وأخَذَ التلاميذَ الاثنَي عشَرَ على اَنفِرادٍ وقالَ لهُم: «ها نَحنُ صاعِدونَ إلى أُورُشليمَ، فيَتِمُّ كُلُّ ما كتَبَهُ الأنبـياءُ في اَبنِ الإنسانِ، 32فسَيُسَلَّمُ إلى الوثَنيِّينَ، فيَستَهزِئونَ بِه ويَشتُمونَهُ ويَبصُقونَ علَيهِ، 33ثُمَّ يَجلِدونَهُ ويَقتُلونَهُ، وفي اليومِ الثالثِ يَقومُ«. 34فما فَهِمَ التلاميذُ شيئًا مِنْ ذلِكَ، وكانَ هذا الكلامُ مُغلَقًا علَيهِم، فما أدركوا مَعناهُ.

المسيح كان يتنبأ بموته و قيامته, و هم لم يفهموا لانهم لم يدركوا معنى قوله, اذ لم يتوقعوا ما سيحصل!






> قساة القلوب
> "ألا تدركون بعد ولا تفهمون ؟ أما زالت قلوبكم متقسية ؟"


 

اتعجب لماذا لم تذكر الشاهد لهذا النص؟ هل انه غفلة؟ ام لانه نسخ و لصق من موقع اسلام واي؟ قمو الهبل و الجهال! كمحمدك كما كان ينسخ من امرؤ القيس و الشعر الجاهلي!!!!

ممكن تأتي بالشاهد لهذه النص؟






> جبناء خذلوا معلمهم
> "عندئذ تركه الجميع وهربوا "
> مرقس (14 :50 )


 

اتعجب لماذا تحمل النص اكثر من محتواه؟ النص يتكلم عندنا تم القبض على المسيح و كان التلاميذ معه, فبعد ما قام بطرح بمهاجمة احد الحرس و بعدما شفى المسيح هذاك الشخص و امرهم بعدم الاخذ بالسيف, هرب التلاميذ




> يحلفون كذبا
> "ولكنه بدأ يلعن ويحلف : "إني لا أعرف هذا الرجل "
> مرقس (14 : 71 )


 

في عندك مشكلة واضحة في المفرد و الجمع, لكن لا عتب عليك, فما انت الا ناسخ لاصق!

66وبَينَما بطرسُ في السّاحةِ السُفلى مِنَ الدّارِ، مَرَّت جارِيةِ مِنْ جواري رئيسِ الكَهنَةِ. 67فلمَّا رأَت بطرسَ يَتَدَفـأُ، نَظرَتْ إلَيهِ وقالَت لَهُ: «أنتَ أيضًا كُنتَ معَ يَسوعَ النـاصريِّ!« 68فأنكَرَ قالَ: «لا أعرِفُ ولا أفهَمُ ما تَقولينَ!« وخرَجَ إلى الدِّهليزِ، فصاحَ الدّيكُ. 69فرأَتْهُ الجارِيةُ، وأخذت تَقولُ لِلحاضرينَ: «هذا مِنهُم!« 70
فأنكرَ أيضًا. وبَعدَ قليلٍ، قالَ الحاضِرونَ لبطرسَ: «لا شكَ أنَّكَ واحِدٌ مِنهُم، لأنَّكَ مِنَ الجليلِ«. 71فأخَذَ يَلعَنُ ويَحلِفُ: «أنا لا أعرِفُ هذا الرَّجُلَ الذي تَعنونَ«. 72وفي الحالِ صاحَ الدّيكُ مرَّةً ثانيةً، فتَذكَّرَ بطرسُ قولَ يَسوعَ: «قَبلَ أنْ يَصيحَ الدّيكُ مرَّتَينِ، تُنكِرُني ثلاثَ مرّاتٍ«. وأخذَ يَبكي.




> شكاكون فيه
> "في هذه الليلة ستشكون في كلكم"
> متى (26 :31 )


 

31وقالَ لهُم يَسوعُ: "في هذِهِ اللَيلَةِ ستَترُكوني..كُلٌّكُم، فالكِتابُ يَقولُ: سَأضرِبُ الرّاعيَ، فتَتَبدَّدُ خِرافُ القَطيعِ. 32ولكِنْ بَعدَ قيامَتي مِنْ بَينِ الأمواتِ أسبُقُكُم إلى الجليلِ". 33فقالَ بُطرُسُ: "لَو تَركوكَ كُلٌّهُم، فأنا لن أترُكَكَ". 34فقالَ لَه يَسوعُ: "الحقَّ أقولُ لكَ: في هذِهِ اللَّيلَةِ، قَبلَ أن يَصيحَ الدّيكُ، تُنكِرُني ثلاثَ مرّاتٍ". 
35فأجابَهُ بُطرُسُ: "لا أُنكِرُكَ وإنْ كانَ علَيَّ أن أموتَ معَكَ". وهكذا قالَ التَّلاميذُ كُلٌّهُم.





> "يا قليل الإيمان لماذا شككت ؟"
> متى (14 :31 )


 

 جاءَ يَسوعُ إلى تلاميذِهِ ماشيًا على البَحرِ. 26فلمّا رآ.هُ التَّلاميذُ ماشيًا على البَحرِ اَرتَعبوا وقالوا: "هذا شَبَحٌ!" وصَرَخوا مِنْ شِدَّةِ الخَوفِ. 27فقالَ لهُم يَسوعُ في الحالِ: "تَشجَّعوا. أنا هوَ، لا تخافوا!" 28فقالَ لَه بُطرُسُ: "إنْ كُنتَ أنتَ هوَ، يا سيَّدُ، فَمُرْني أنْ أجيءَ إلَيكَ على الماءِ". 29فأجابَهُ يَسوعُ: "
تعالَ". فنَزَلَ بُطرُسُ مِنَ القارِبِ ومشَى على الماءِ نحوَ يَسوعَ. 30ولكنَّهُ خافَ عِندَما رأى الرَّيحَ شديدةً فأخَذَ يَغرَقُ، فَصرَخ: "نَجَّني، يا سيَّدُ!" 31فمَدَّ يَسوعُ يدَهُ في الحالِ وأمسكَهُ وقالَ لَه: "يا قليلَ الإيمانِ، لِماذا شكَكْتَ؟" 32ولمّا صَعِدا إلى القارِبِ هَدأَتِ الرَّيحُ. 33فسجَدَ لَه الَّذينَ كانوا في القارِبِ وقالوا: "بالحقيقةِ أنتَ اَبنُ 
الله!"




> شياطين
> "اغرب من أمامي يا شيطان , لأنك تفكر لا بأمور الله , بل بأمور الناس "
> مرقس (8 :33)


 
31وبدأَ يُعلِّمُهُم أنَّ اَبنَ الإنسانِ يَجبُ أنْ يتألَّمَ كثيرًا، وأنْ يَرفُضَهُ الشُّيوخُ ورُؤَساءُ الكَهنَةِ ومُعَلِّمو الشَّريعَةِ، وأنْ يَموتَ قَتْلاً، وأنْ يَقومَ بَعدَ ثلاثَةِ أيّامِ. 32وكانَ يَقولُ هذا الكلامَ علانيَةً. فاَنفَردَ بِه بُطرُسُ وأخَذَ يُعاتِبُهُ. 33فاَلتَفتَ ورأى تلاميذَهُ، فوَبَّخَ بُطرُسَ بِقولِهِ: «اَبتَعِدْ عَنِّي يا شَيطانُ، لأنَّ أفكارَكَ هذِهِ أفكارُ البَشرِ، لا أفكارُ الله«.



> تحياتي
> وللقاريء الحق في اختيار من المغيب الى المنتهى


 


ما شاء الله, المسلمين بدأوا يتعلمون الديمقراطية هههههههه


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (3 أبريل 2006)

*دموع فى عيون وقحة*
















*فى هجوم شديد اللهجة شنه العنصر الارهابى السورى الذى يستوطن الدنمارك / أحمد ابو لبن رئيس منظمة الوقف الاسلامى فى اسكندنافيا بالتعاون مع السفيرة المصرية بالدنمارك العنصر الارهابى المجرم/منى عمر *
*عطية ( و الذين فجرا معا ازمة الرسوم التى زعما انها صورت نبيهما الاشهب ). على العنصر التقوى(من التقية و هو مذهب اسلامى يقوم على ان الكذب هو أفضل الفضائل اذا كان من شانه ستر نقيصة بالاسلام او الصاق نقيصة بالكفر او ابراز فضيلة بالاسلام او ستر فضيلة بالكفر منعا لفتنة المؤمنين فى دينهم و وقاية للاسلام شر الفضائح<فعل وقى هو الذى تشتق منه التقية> ) العنصر التقوى /عمرو خالد *
*اتهم ابولبن عمر خالد بأنه اتى للدنمارك لنهب اموال دافع الضريبة الدنماركى بمفرده!!! حيث استطاع ان يخدع الحكومة الدنماركية و يحصل منها على دعم هائل نقدى لتنظيم مؤتمره بعد ان اوهمهم انه مؤتمر لدعم العلمانية فى العالم الاسلامى؟ كما انه حصل على تذاكر طيران مجانية من الحكومة الدنماركية لتسفير الشابات المسلمات فى الخمار الاسود على طائرات دنماركية تلك الفتايات اللائى اتى بهن كلهن من مصر وتكفلت حكومة الدنمارك بتكاليف  إقامتهم لمدة عشرة ايام فى الدنمارك ؛ و قال ان خالد استطاع ابتزاز الشركات الدنماركية العاملة فى الشرق الاوسط و حصل منها على تبرعات هائلة و قال ان موضوع الرسوم اساسا هو من ابتكاره هو(أحمد أبو لبن) مع  السفيرة المصرية الباسلة البطلة أم المؤمنين /منى عمر عطية و انه لا حق بالمرة للعنصر التقوى / عمرو خالد القيام بخطف الكعكة من **أفواههم و تناولها هو و أتباعه و مريديه بمفردهم بينما ابو لبن و منى عمر عطية هما صاحبى الكعكة لم يتذوقا منها و لو قضمة صغيرة و اضاف ان الحكومة الدنماركية المجرمة لعنها اللات و رزوووله رفضت منذ عامين ان تدعمه هو بمليم واحد لإقامة مؤتمر عالمى لنشر الاسلام فى الدنمارك بحجة انها حكومة **علمانية لا تدعم انشطة دينية و قالت له اذهب و إطلب الدعم من حكومات الدول الاسلامية!! (تبا لهؤلاء الكفرة و تبا سيدفعون الجزية عن يد صاغرين ان شاء اللات بعد لمؤتمر) بينما ها هى الحكومة الدنماركية تأكل طعم عمرو خالد و تدعم مؤتمرا لنشر الاسلام فى الدنمارك تحت زعم هى اول من يعرف انه كاذب بأنه مؤتمر لنشر العلمانية فى العالم الاسلامى *
*و وصف ابو لبن عمرو خالد بأنه افاق كاذب باع الاسلام من اجل حفنة يوروهات و قال انه رضخ للصليبيين العلوج من الحكومة الدنماركية التى اشترطت عليه لدعم المؤتمر: NO RADICLA IMAMS اى لا لحضور اى ائمة متطرفين  و وضعت اسمى أنا احمد ابو لبن و اسم السفيرة المؤمنة الباسلة المجاهدة خيرة **نساء المحمديين /منى عمر عطية على قمة قائمة من وصفتهم الحكومة الدنماركية بأنهم RADICAL IMAMS أى إمامين متطرفين و قال ان عمرو خالد الذى اعتاد خداع الشباب الصغير فى مصر بصنبور الدموع الاصطناعية المثبت فى عينيه كان يعرف انه -بإسلوبه التمثيلى المثير للسخرية الذى يٌشعر من يشاهده ان هذا الرجل عمرو خالد هو أما معتوه او مريض نفسيا- لن يخدع احدا فى الدنمارك و سيثير المزيد من السخرية من الاسلام و قال نحن (يقصد نفسه و منى عمر عطية )الذين ابتكرنا موضوع الرسوم اصلا و اثرنا الضجة العالمية عليها و الآن يأتى عمر خالد و صحبه يقبضون على الجاهز تبا لهذا الزمان و تبا. *
*هذا كان فى الدنمارك اما فى مصر فبعد القبض على مواطن قبطى بتهمة تعاطى الجبنة الدنماركية فى مدينة برج العرب بالقرب من الاسكندرية مما يعد ارتكابا معنويا لجريمة ازدراء الدين الرسمى للنظام الحاكم جاء سفر عمرو خالد و بناته المحجبات للدنمارك لتثير تساؤلات كثيرة فى أذهان الجماهير بعد متابعة تفاصيل المؤتمر الاشهب عبر قناة إقرأ و أهم تلك التساؤلات هى : *
*(1) قال العنصر التقوى / عمرو خالد ان اول شيئ نطق به لسانه عندما وصل للدنمارك هو انه يؤكد على استمرار المقاطعة !!!!!! لمنتجات الدنمارك الكافرة العالجة الماجنة العابثة المستهترة ما دامت لم تصل للشعوب المسلمة جمعاء اشارات قوية جبارة تؤكد ان الدنماركيين تابوا و انابوا و أثابوا و أصابوا و عن طريق النصرانية الصهيونية حادوا و لبسوا المسوح و عفروا وجوههم فى تراب الصحارى حزنا و ندما على ما اقترفوه و ألما من الجوع الذى حط عليهم نتيجة مقاطعة الشعوب الاسلامية للجبنة و الزبدة؟ *
*و السؤال لصاحب الفضيلة الدموعية هو *
*هل أخذت مع فضيلتكم عدد" 1" بلاص مش قديم (نوع من الجبن الريفى المصرى المنتشر فى البقاع الفقيرة من مصر)و عدد "1" جراية عيش بٍتاو (نوع من الخبز الريفى الجاف المصنوع من دقيق الشعير و دقيق الحلبة و المنتشر فى البقاع الفقيرة من مصر )  فى قفة من خوص النخيل على ركبتك فى الطائرة الدنماركية التى اقلتك الى كوبنهاجن أم انك و العياذ باللات و لا حول و لا قوة الا باللات قد أكلت الجبنة الدنماركية الحرام و العياذ باللات و لحم الدجاج الدنماركى الحرام و العياذ باللات و الزبدة الدنماركية الحرام و العياذ باللات و حلو (الدو ناتس) <<ورود محمد كما تسمى فى الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية>>الدنماركية الكافرة المخبوزة من القمح الدنماركى الحرام و الزبد الدنماركى الحرام و البندق الدنماركى الحرام؟و هل شربت اللبن الدنماركى الحرام ام انك قد اخذت معك من مصر فياسكة بول بعير؟؟؟؟؟أوليس هذا هو النفاق بعينه ان تحرم المريض المحمدى من الانسولين الدنماركى و الجائع المحمدى من الطعام الدنماركى و تحرم العاطل المحمدى من الاستثمارات الدنماركية التى توفر فرص العمل له و السياحة الدنماركية التى توفر فرص العمل له بينما تسافر انت بالطائرة الدنماركية لتقيم فى الدنمارك عشرة ايام آكلا ما لذ و طاب من الطعام الدنماركى الكافر و شاربا ما حل و ما لم يحل من الشراب الدنماركى الكافر و نائما فى ارقى فنادق الدنمارك التى ترتكب فيها ابشع الموبقات التى حرمها اللات سبحانه على عباده الصالحين مثلك أوليس هذا هو الارهاب بعينه أن تقوم الحكومة المصرية بالقبض على مواطن قبطى و اعتقاله و تعذيبه لأنه أكل الجبنة الدنماركية مما يعد ارتكابا معنويا لجريمة ازدراء دين النظام الحاكم الرسمى .بينما يصفق لك إعلام النظام الحاكم المصرى و انت و من صحبك من الفتايات المؤمنات فى الخمار الاسود تلتهمون ما وصل الى افواهكم الجائعة من ألذ اصناف الجبنة الدنماركية الكافرة و لحم الدجاج الدنماركى الكافر و حلوى الدوناتس الدنماركية الماجنة و تشربون كل ما وصل لحلاقيمكم من المشروبات الدنماركية المحرمة؟؟؟؟؟ *
*أنت موجود فى الدنمارك فى ضيافة منظمة للشبابا الشيوعى الكافر و قد رأينا جميعا الخمر يراق بين الشباب الدنماركى الشيوعى فى الفندق الذى تلقى فيه محاضرتك فماذا فعلت ؟ هل غيرت المنكر بيدك أم أغمضت عينيك أم انك شاركت فى ضرب الانخاب؟؟؟ *
*(2) كان اخر ما قاله صاحب الفضيلة الدامعة عمرو خالد قبل السفر للدنمارك أن رحلته للدنمارك كانت مبادرة اسلامية لإستغلال الحدث لنشر الاسلام فى الغرب الكافر!O.K *
*و لكن للاسف سهى لسانه و زل و هو ينفى عن نفسه شبهة تلقى رشوة من الدنمارك لتدمير المقاطعة المحمدية للدنماركو أنه باع المحمدية بالمال الذى قبضه من الحكومة الدنماركية و سائر الاتهامات التى وجهها لك العنصر الارهابى ابو لبن السورى فقال " انه ذهب على نفقة الجهتات اللتين قامتا بـــــــإســـــتـــــدعـــــاؤه و *
*اكرر لفظته( بـــــــإســـــتـــــدعـــــاؤه ) ( بإستدعاؤه)(**بـــــــإســـــتـــــدعـــــاؤه ) اى ليس مبادرة منه او من أى جهة محمدية ثم قال ان الجهتين اللتين استدعتاه هما اتحاد الشباب الدنماركى ((( نسي صاحب الفضيلة الدامعة طبعا سهوا ان يوضح ان اتحاد الشباب الدنماركى هى مؤسسة تتبع الحزب الشيوعى الدنماركى و هو من اضعف احزاب المعارضة حتى انه غير ممثل فى البرلمان الدنماركى و لو بعضو واحد و مع ذلك زعم صاحب الفضيلة الدامعة ان هذه المؤسسة بها 800ألف عضو اى خٌمس الشعب الدنماركى فهل هذا معقول ؟؟؟))) (((يا صاحب الفضيلة ان عدد أعضاء مؤسسة صغيرة تابعة لاصغر احزاب دولة كل عدد سكانها 5مليون انسان لا يمكن ان يكون 800ألف عضو)) و طبعا اموال منظمة شيوعية ملحدة هى أموال دنسة كافرة حلال للإغتنام لذلك فإن فضيلته عندما إغتنمتها لم يشعر بإى نوع من الخروج على الشرع الاسلامى و لكن المؤسسة الاخرى هى " معهد العلاقات الخارجية الدنماركية" التابعة لوزارة الخارجية الدنماركية و هى الممول الحقيقى للمؤتمر و ليس الحزب الشيوعى و اتحاد شبابه المفلس *
*فكيف يستغفلنا صاحب الفضيلة الدامعة ويدعى كذبا انه لا يعرف انه فى كل دولة من دول العالم توجد فى وزارة خارجيتها التابعة لحكومتها ادارة اسمها معهد العلاقات الخارجية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
*أى ان صاحب الفضيلة الدامعة قبض مباشرة المال من حكومة الدولة التى يدعو لمقاطعتها *
*فيا صاحب الفضيلة الدامعة فهل لديك الشجاعة لتجاوب على السؤال الذى يكاد يقفز من عيون ابو لبن و هو كم قبضت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*(3)قام حضرة صاحب الفضيلة الارهابية الدامعة الباكية بإصطحاب 25 فتاة محجبة مصرية فى الطائرة المجانية الى الدنمارك على نفقة الجهتان الراعيتان (احداهما شيوعية كافرة سافلة و العياذ باللات و الثانية هى الحكومة الدنماركية التى نريدها ان تعتذر؟؟؟؟) *
*فيا صاحب الفضيلة الدامعة هل لديك الشجاعة ان تجاوب على السؤال الذى يكاد ان يقفذ من عيون كل مسلم و هو هل عقدت عليهن عقود نكاح شرعية فى محكمة الانكحة الشرعية ام اعتبرتهن من ملك يمينك؟؟؟؟ *
*فلا تسافر إمرأة مسلمة بل و لا تخرج من دارها الا برفقة ذو محرم منها فهل الخمسة و عشرين عذراء بكر معطرة مبخرة مفخرة مطهرة محجبة منقبة مخمرة كن محارم لك؟؟؟؟ ام انك اخذت على نفقة الحكومة الدنماركية والد كل واحدة منهن معك؟؟؟؟*
*(4)لقد ظل صاحب الفضيلة الدامعة يبكى طوال محاضراته بصورة متقنة جدا و قد حاول زميله الحبيب الجفرى تقليده بعد ان اعجبته لعبة صنبور الدموع فكان كلما جاءت سيرة الرسول الصلعمى يقول إهيئ إيهئ إيهيئ إيهيئ و يحاول ان يزرف دمعة فلا يعرف و قد رأيت بعينى الشباب الدنماركى و هو يضحك على محاولة الحبيب الجفرى تقليدك فى البكاء *
*فلماذا يا صاحب الفضيلة الدامعة لم تحاول تدريبه على *
*طريقة البكاء المثلى حتى يستطيع البكاء بصورة طبيعية مثلك بدلا من ان يتسبب فى سخرية العالم منك و منه يا ابو دمعة و على اقل تقدير كنت تحضر له بصلة و تدشها له قبل المحاضرة و كلما جاءت سيرة الرسول يخرج البصلة ليشمها و ساعتها ستنزل الدموع بدون إيهيئ و لا أوهؤ أم ان فضيلتكم اردت الاحتفاظ بسر الصنعة*
*(5)لقد كان مؤتمر صاحب الفضيلة الدامعة الصحفى الذى عقده بعد المؤتمر الاشهب هو بكل تأكيد اغرب مؤتمر صحفى فى تاريخ اوروبا حيث كان يتولى هو توجيه الاسئلة للصحفيين و ليس العكس و كان يرفض بإباء و شمم الرد على اى سؤال يوجهه له صحفى و الغريب ان الصحافة المصرية النابهة النابغة اعتبرت ان اسلوبه الشاذ فى ادارة المؤتمر الصحفى هو قمة العبقرية بينما فى حقيقة الامر لقد اسهم مؤتمره فى تعريف الشعب الدماركى و الوسط الصحفى الدنماركى بالصورة الحقيقية لعقلية المحمدى فمثلا عندما سأله رئيس تحرير احدى الصحف الدنماركية (كان هو الرجل الناضج الوحيد فى المؤتمر حيث كان جميع الصحفيين فى المؤتمر بإستثناؤه من الاطفال؟؟؟ و هذا اكبر دليل على نجاح المؤتمر الباهر حيث لم ترسل الصحف الدنماركية لتغطيته الا  الاطفال المتدربين ) و قال له :ما تعليقك على الهجوم الذى يشنه عليك القرداوى فإنفعل بشدة و بدلا من ان يجاوب او حتى يقول العبارة الشهيرة لا تعليق قال بغضب شديد و صوت متهدج بالإنفعال و عيون تدمع" لا لن اجاوب أين هو الحوار المسيحى المسيحى حول اهمية فرض عقوبات على كل من يتهجم على الرسول الكريم اين هو الحوار المسيحى المسيحى حول اهمية وضع فقرات فى المناهج **الدراسية تعرف الدنماركيين بأن الاسلام هو احسن دين؟؟ ) و الغريب انه حتى لم يعطه فرصة ليجاوب على سؤاله بل على العكس اتجه لصحفى آخر ليتجاهل سؤاله هو الآخر و بنفس الاسلوب الساذج المثير للشفقة  و ليسأله هو سؤال و يمنعه من الاجابة عليه؟ *
*فيا صاحب الفضيلة الدامعة هل هذا الاسلوب فى ادارة المؤتمرات الصحفية هو جهل منك بأنه فى المؤتمر الصحفى يستضيف عاقد المؤتمر صحفيين ليسألوه و ليس ليسألهم هو؟؟؟ ام انه نفس الاسلوب المحمدى القديم فى ادارة حوار الاديان الى خرسٍ من طرشان؟ *


----------



## zaki (5 أبريل 2006)

*اين  المحمديين؟

واين  الردود  على  اسئلة  اخونا  ( انسان غلبان )  ؟


مش  هو  دا  عمر  خالد  اللى  عملينة  نمرة  2  بعد  بن  امنة  .....*


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

zaki قال:
			
		

> *اين المحمديين؟*
> 
> *واين الردود على اسئلة اخونا ( انسان غلبان ) ؟*
> 
> ...


 

خوفي لا تطلع ملة جديدة تؤمن ب لو كان عمر خالد في عصر الرسول لكان هو النبي بدله!!!!!


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (7 أبريل 2006)

*التجربة الدنماركية     إنتصرنا إنتصرنا إنت&#15*



			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> خوفي لا تطلع ملة جديدة تؤمن ب لو كان عمر خالد في عصر الرسول لكان هو النبي بدله!!!!!


*بعد نهاية العام الاول من الانتفاضة الفلس طينية المندحرة وقفت حنان عشراوى اما ميكروفون الاذاعة البريطانية لتقول ان  الفلس طينيين لن يوقفوا انتفاضتهم الا اذا اعطتهم اسرائيل شيئا ما يقولون به انهم انتصروا*
*فرد عليها المحدث الاسرائيلى اسرئيل قيدار  أن السادات عندما اعلن انه انتصر نصرا تاريخيا و هو مهزوم لم يطلب من اسرائيل شيئا كل ما فعله ان استخدم صحافته الحكومية و اعلامه الحكومى ليعلن النصر*

*و أليكم نقلاً عن جريدة الجمهورية القاهرية / مصر العربية * 


> *Monday 3 April 2006 الساعة 7 PM
> بدأت الدول الأوروبية والغربية مراجعة مواقفها من الرسومات الكاريكاتورية المسيئة للإسلام بعد موجة الغضب العارمة التي اجتاحت الدول العربية والإسلامية والجاليات الإسلامية بهذه الدول. *
> *توالت رسائل وزراء خارجية الدول الأوروبية علي أحمد أبو الغيط وزير الخارجية تعبر عن الأسف لما نشر والدعوة لاحترام التنوع الثقافي والديني والعمل علي الاحترام والفهم المتبادل*


. 
*و لكن للاسف لم يقم مفبرك الخبر بإعطاء اى تفاصيل لذا وجدت أن من واجبى كوطنى مخلص ان أساعد الصحافة الحكومية فى فبركة تفاصيل الخبر الهام*

*ففى أيطاليا وجد رئيس الوزراء الايطالى الفرصة سانحة فى زيارة حسنى مبارك له فى ايطاليا  لكى يقبل يد حسنى مبارك  لكى يتفضل بأن يتكرم بأن يقبل ان يحصل على المعونة الايطالية لهذا العام *
*و كانت وزارة الخارجية الدنماركية قد فشلت تماما فى اقناع اى من الدول المحمدية بالحصول على المعونة الدنماركية لهذا العام بعد ان  حذت كل الدول المحمدية  حذو الحكومة المصرية و قررت معاقبة الدول النصرانية التنصيرية اليهودية الصهيونية الصليبية المستكبرة  الكافرة  بالامتناع عن اخذ المعونة منهم هذا العام مما يهدد اقتصاديات الدول النصرانية التنصيرية اليهودية الصهيونية الصليبية المستكبرة  الكافرة  بالانهيار حيث ان تكدس اموال المعونة لدى تلك الدول دون ان يتعطف عليهم المحمديين بأخذها قد يسبب تعفن تلك الاموال داخل خزائن الدول  النصرانية التنصيرية  اليهودية الصهيونية الصليبية المستكبرة  الكافرة   مما سيسبب انتشار  وباء الطاعون*
*هذا و كان رئيس هيئة المعونة الامريكية قد حاول مرارا و تكرارا التشرف بمقابلة الرئيبس المصرى محمد حسنى مبارك ليطلب منه الوساطة بين حكومة بنجلاديش و الولايات المتحدة بسبب تعنت حكومة بنجلادش و رفضها البات الحصول على المعونة هذا العام *
*بينما  أعلن  رئيس الوزراء التركى رجب طيب اردجان ان على الحكومات المحمدية الصفح و الغفران و ان يرأفوا بأحوال الحكومات النصرانية التنصيرية  اليهودية الصهيونية الصليبية المستكبرة  الكافرة   و يتعطفوا بقبول المعونات هذا العام خاصة و ان  شعوب هذه الدول بريئة من نشر تلك الرسوم التى يقف وراءها اللوبى الصهيونى الذى اراد تدمير اقتصاديات العالم الغربى كله بجعل الحكوماتت المحمدية تمتنع تماما عن  أخذ المعونات هذا العام*
*هذا و كانت حكومة المملكة المتحدة قد اصدرت بيانا استعطافيا لدول منظمة المؤتمر المحمدى  رجت فيه تلك الدول التوقف عن  قرارها بمنع المهاجرين غير الشرعيين و اللاجئين المحمديين من اللجوء لبريطانيا و نظرا لان الاقتصاد البريطانى يقوم بالكامل على  المجهودات الرهيبة التى يقوم بها هؤلاء اللاجئين المحمديين فى أخذ المعونات الاجتماعية  من  الحكومة فقد تعرضت الخزانة البريطانية لضربة قاسمة حيث لم يلجأ الى السواحل البريطتنية  محمدى واحد طوال الستة اشهر الماضية كما امتنع  اللاجئين الموجودين فى بريطانيا عن استلام المعونات الاجتماعية و الانسانية  طوال  الستة أشهر الماضية مما سبب تعفن الاموال فى الخزانة البريطانية و هدد بريطانيا بإنتشار وباء الطاعون *

*هذا و كان الرئيس الفرنسى جاك شيراك قد ارسل بالامس برقية شكر للشيخ يوسف القرداوى لدعوته المحمديين بالصفح عن فرنسا بعد ان تم طرد هيئة التحرير لصحيفة لو سوار الفرنسية التى نشرت الرسوم المسيئة للنبى الكريم و طالب الشيخ يوسف القرداوى المحمديين بمواصلة اللجوء للسواحل الفرنسية طلبا للمعونات بصورة طبيعية و كأن شيئا لم يكن*

*و كان السواح الالمان قد شردوا تماما بسبب عدم قدرتهم على ايجاد اماكن يبيتون فيها بسبب رفض الحكومات المحمدية استقبالهم  للسياحة على شواطئها  مما أجبرهم على العودة خائبين الى بلادهم  متعهدين بأن يشكلوا ضغطا كبيرا على حكوماتهم لاجبارها على الاعتذار المعرفى بوضع فقرالت فى كل المناهج الدراسية تنص على ان محمد هو أشرف الخلق و ان المحمدية هى افضل دين و انه من واجب كل غربى اعتناقه لان اديان الغربيين منسوخة  و قال هؤلاء السياح انهم يعتقدون ان الحكومات المحمدية ستسمح لهم بالسباحة فى شواطئها اذا  صدر هذا الاعتذار المعرفى*
*هذا و لا تزال وفود تقبيل ايدى الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك مستمرة  تأتى من الدنمارك و كل دول الاتحاد الاوروبى  و قد تعهد كل الوفود بنشر المحمدية بحد السيف فى بلادهم اذا صفحت الدول المحمدية عنهم و قرروا استلام المعونة لهذا العام  و قال رئيس وزراء الدنمارك انه ابرم تعاقد مع السعودية لإستيراد  خمسة مليون سيف حتى يستخدمهم فى نشر المحمدية فى بلاده  و كان رئيس وزراء الدنمارك قد ارسل وفدا من رجال الشرطة الدنماركيين  للملكة السعودية للاستعانة بخبرات المطوعين السعوديين فى الامر بالمعروف و النهى عن المنكر و بحيث يتم وضع خمسة مطوعين داخل كل صحيفة ليقوموا بجلد كل صحفى يسيئ للرسول الاشهب :kap: *


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (9 أبريل 2006)

*عذرا رسول اللات  للأسف حل الربيع بلندن!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





عذرا رسول اللات فها هو ربيع لندن  قد أتى!!!​http://www.radioibrahim.com/forum/posting.php?mode=quote&p=347 http://www.radioibrahim.com/forum/posting.php?mode=delete&p=347&sid=88d6d42aff8e73e731e56f763f2db415




الايرانى الشاب حسينى محمدى




الكاتبة الايرانية مريم نامازى




القيادى الشيوعى البريطانى بيتر ريزيدون
*سؤال مهم هل كان ربيع لندن هو نهاية تحالف ما بعد الحرب الباردة بين فلول الشيوعيين و الملاحدة و مدمنى المخدرات و مطيلى الشعور و مخنثى الجنس و الشواذ جنسيا من ناحية و الارهاب المحمدى من ناحية أخرى؟؟؟ 
سؤال مهم!! فبينما مر تحالف التطرف المحمدى من ناحية مع فلول الشيوعيين و الملاحدة و مدمنى المخدرات و مطيلى الشعور و مخنثى الجنس و الشواذ جنسيا من ناحية أخرى بسلام من أزمة الحجاب الفرنسية منذ سنة حيث فوجئنا بأن هؤلاء الشيوعيين و الملاحدة و مدمنى المخدرات و مطيلى الشعور و مخنثى الجنس و الشواذ جنسيا قد إختبأوا تحت السرير و لم يظهر لهم أثرا و تركوا اليمين الفرنسى بزعامة حبيب العرب و المحمديين المجاهد الكبير زعيم المؤلفة قلوبهم جاك شيراك يواجه بمفرده هجمة الغجر المحمديين على الحضارة الانسانية و هذا الاختباء تحت السرير منح هذا التحالف الشاذ فرصة للاستمرار فى الحياة سنة أخرى 
و كنا قد خاطبنا الشيوعيين و الملاحدة و مدمنى المخدرات و مطيلى الشعور و مخنثى الجنس و الشواذ جنسيا فى الغرب بأن هذا الحلف بينهم و بين المحمدية هو اكبر خطر على الانسانية جمعاء و عليهم هم خصوصاً منبهين اياهم بأن التناقض الايديولوجى بين هؤلاء الشيوعيين و الملاحدة و مدمنى المخدرات و مطيلى الشعور و مخنثى الجنس و الشواذ جنسيا من ناحية و مجتمعاتهم الغربية الديمقراطية التى تحترم حقوق الانسان ضئيل بشدة اذا ما قورن بين الهوة الايديولوجية الرهيبة السحيقة التى تفصل بين هؤلاء الشيوعيين و الملاحدة و مدمنى المخدرات و مطيلى الشعور و مخنثى الجنس و الشواذ جنسيا من ناحية و بين حلفاؤهم المحمديين من ناحية أخرى فأمثال هؤلاء الشيوعيين و الملاحدة و مدمنى المخدرات و مطيلى الشعور و مخنثى الجنس و الشواذ جنسيا فى البلدان الطلبانية التى يسيطر عليها المحمديين و يطبقون فيها شريعتهم الارهابية يتم ذبحهم و جلدهم و اغتصابهم جنسيا و دفنهم احياء و تصليبهم و حرقهم احياء و تقطيع ايديهم و ارجلهم و اوصالهم 
و لكن لا حياة لمن تنادى فحالة اليأس الرهيب التى انتابت الشيوعيين و الملاحدة و مدمنى المخدرات و مطيلى الشعور و مخنثى الجنس و الشواذ جنسيا بعد انهيار الشيوعية عام90 وصعود اليمين الحر بالاضافة الى نجاح منظمة التجارة العالمية (الجات) فى ضم اكثر من 85% من دول العالم اليها و بقية الدول التى لم تنضم لم تنضم لأنها غير قادرة على التأهل لشروط الانضمام  و ليس لعدم رغبتها فى الانضمام مثلا كل هذا جعلهم يبحثون عن اى حليف يعمل كقشة يتعلق بها الغريق و هو مدرك انها غير قادرة على أن تنجيه من المصير الرهيب الذى ينتظره بل ربما تكون هى سبب غرقه فهم لم يجدوا احدا يعادى العالم الغربى مثل هؤلاء المحمديين و رغم ان هؤلاء المحمديين لم يقدموا فى هذا التحالف شيئا فقد حصلوا على الغطاء الذى يخبئون خلفه اذناب ارهابهم و ايديهم التى تقطر دما فى وسط هؤلاء الشيوعيين و الملاحدة و مدمنى المخدرات و مطيلى الشعور و مخنثى الجنس و الشواذ جنسيا و لكنهم لم يقدموا شيئا لشركائهم فى هذا التحالف و لسان حالهم يقول قولة العنصر الارهابى محمد عمارة و عينه تغمز"دعنا نخاطب الغربيين الكفرة على قدر عقولهم نختبئ فى وسطهم اليوم و نفجر انفسنا فى وسطهم غداً !!!" 
ونظرا لأن هذا التحالف قد مر بسلام من عاصفة الحجاب الفرنسى فقد كنت من الذين يظنون ان التحالف الشيطانى الذى افلت من عاصفة الحجاب الفرنسى سوف ينجو و لا محالة من زوبعة الرسوم الدنماركية و لكن مبالغة الهمج المحمديين فى كل شبر من الارض فى ممارسة شغل الهمج من رفع الصوت و الحرق و التدمير و تصوير أنفسهم و هم الارهابيين القتلة المتخلفين على انهم ضحايا مساكين امام ذواتهم حيث من المستحيل ان يقتنع احد بان هؤلاء الهمج القتلة الحارقين المتخلفين هم ضحايا لأى شيئ فى الدنيا لغير حقدهم و ارهابهم و ميل الدوائر دائما لتدور على الباغى و ضد مصلحة الباغى لسوء حظ الباغين الارهابيين المتخلفين. 
غير انه و لحسن الحظ خيبت الايام ظنوننا و هذا ما حدث فى ربيع لندن المبهج حيث رأينا بلاط شوارع لندن يتحرر من السجن المحمدى الكبير و يصرخ لا لن تسجننا يا إبن آمنة فى السجن الرهيب الذى سجنت فيه الاقباط منذ ألف و اربعمئة سنة وجدنا خشب الاشجار و قد تحول إلى لافتات تزين شوارع لندن الجميلة بالرسومات الرائعة التى رسمها شباب دنماركى بسيط يعبرون فيها عن آراؤهم فى المستوطنين العرب المحمديين مستجدين المعونات الذين يحتلون شوارع الدنمارك فخلعوا بهذه الرسوم البسيطة الجميلة عباءة انصار الحرية من فوق اكتاف المحمديين و أظهرتهم على حقيقتهم كأعداء للانسانية جمعاء يحاولون سجن العالم الحر فى السجن المحمدى الكبير الذى سجنوا فيه الاقباط لمدة الف و أربعمئة سنة منذ ان احتلوا ارض الاقباط احتلالا استيطانيا رهيبا حدث سنة 641 ميلادية و هو مستمر و بمنتهى الشناعة الى يومنا هذا 
من الذى يرفع هذه اللافتات و يسير بها منددا بالارهاب الغجرى البربرى العربى المحمدى للمستوطنين العرب المحمديين فى شوارع العالم الحر الذى ذهب اليه العرب المحمديين ليفجروا فيه قنبلتهم الزرية (أى الانجابية) و يحاولوا سجن اهله الاصليين فى سجنهم المحمدى الكبير ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
إن الذين يرفعون هذه اللافتات و ياللعجب هم حلفاء المحمديين من الشيوعيين و الملاحدة و مدمنى المخدرات و مطيلى الشعور و مخنثى الجنس و الشواذ جنسيا و أعضاء الاحزاب العمالية و الفلاحية الصغرى و قد ساروا حاملين لافتاتهم الجميلة الملونة الزاهية عاليا حتى وصلوا الى ساحة الطرف الاغر الشهيرة و كلهم حماس لإعلان انهم كمواطنين غربيين اولا و ثانيا و ثالثا و قبل ان يكونوا من الشيوعيين و الملاحدة و مدمنى المخدرات و مطيلى الشعور و مخنثى الجنس و الشواذ جنسيا و أعضاء الاحزاب العمالية و الفلاحية لا يريدون ان يعيشوا فى السجن المحمدى الكبير الذى يعيش فيه الاقباط منذ الف و اربعمئة سنة لقد أدرك أخيرا هؤلاء الشيوعيين و الملاحدة و مدمنى المخدرات و مطيلى الشعور و مخنثى الجنس و الشواذ جنسيا و أعضاء الاحزاب العمالية و الفلاحية أن بسبب تحالفهم الشيطانى الغبى المتناقض مع عدوهم الايديولولجى الدموى قد أصبحت الحضارة الغربية كلها فى خطر داهم بعد ان ثار الغجر فى كل مكان من الارض مستجيبين لصرخة الجهاد المحمدى الاستشهادى الانتحارى الفدائى من قمة مكة المحمدية و التى دعت لهذه الحملة الجهادية الفدائية الاستشهادية لتحويل حياة البشر فى العالم الى جحيم رغم ان تلك القمة قد اجتمعت بعد مرور اكثر من خمسة اشهر من نشر تلك الرسوم؟؟ مما يوضح بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان المسألة هو محاولة اثبات قوة الارهاب المحمدى و قدرته على تكدير امن الغربيين فى عقر دارهم فى بلدان العالم الحر قبل ان يظهر أن ابناء البلدان الشرقية الاصليين من المسيحيين هم من وجهة نظر الارهاب المحمدى رهينة غربية مهيضة الجناح فى فك التمساح المسلم يمكن ان يلتهمها فى اى لحظة اذا لم يستجب العالم الحر لإبتزازات المحمدية و ارهابها 
كان هؤلاء الشيوعيين و الملاحدة و مدمنى المخدرات و مطيلى الشعور و مخنثى الجنس و الشواذ جنسيا و أعضاء الاحزاب العمالية و الفلاحية فى قمة الحماس و هم يهتفون دفاعا عن حرية التعبير التي أدركوا اخيرا أنها تتعرض لخطر رهيب محقق متزايد بسبب تزايد شراسة الهمجية المحمدية و زيادة ثقة الارهابيين المحمديين فى قوتهم و فى قدرتهم على ارهاب العالم الحر . 
لقد كانت من اكثر الصور اشراقا هى صور هؤلاء الشباب القادم من الدول المحمدية الثيوقراطية و لكن اجهزة المخابرات المصرية و السعودية فشلت بعملاؤها من الدعاة المحمديين و فشلت بالمساجد و المراكز المحمدية التى تبنيها تلك الاجهزة المخابراتية فى كل مكان فى مهمتها بأن تحول هؤلاء المحمديين الذين ذهبوا اصلا لهذه المجتمعات الغربية الحرة هربا من التخلف المحمدى و الارهاب المحمدى الى ثيوقراطيين محمديين ارهابيين متخلفين يستفيدون بقوانين الحريات الغربية ليدمروا العالم الحر من الداخل 
فقد وقف الشاب الايرانى حسينى محمدى يدلى بخطابه العفوى المرتجل بلغة انجليزية طلقة قائلا "أنا ضد اليمين المتطرف لأنه يهاجم اللاجئين و أنا لاجئ كما أننى يسارى و من الصعب على ان اجد نفسى مدافعا عن هذا اليمين المتطرف و لكن فى هذه القضية هذا اليمين على حق هذا اليمين يدافع الحرية التى تركنا ديارنا و عبرنا عباب البحار و المحيطات بحثا عنها حتى وصلنا الى ارض الحرية التى هى البلدان الغربية و لا نريدها ان تتحول الى سجون محمدية مثل بلادنا و الا فإننا لن نجد لنا ملجأ على وجه الارض إنني لاجئ من النظام الإسلامي (في إيران) فهل يعقل ان اسعى لأن احول النظام فى الاتحاد الاوروبى الى نظام اسلامى مثل النظام الايرانى؟؟؟ هذا النظام يعدم من يخالف آراءه بنفس التهمة التى يريد ان يعدم بها حرية التعبيبر فى العالم الحر و هى تهمة سباب الرسول ؟؟؟؟ أنا تعرضت للتعذيب، والآن أعيش هنا فى ارض الحرية " و هنا علا التصفيق الحاد و الهتاف من البريطانيين جميعا "أهلا وسهلا بك فى ارض الحرية اهلا و سهلا بك فى ارض الحرية" . فتابع حسينى قائلا بنفس الحماس "إذا شعر أحد بالإهانة من الاساءة المزعومة لرسوله ، فعليه أن يترك هذه البلاد التى تسيئ لرسوله و يعود لتلك البلدان التى اتى منها التى توجع رؤوس شعوبها ليلا و نهارا بأجهزة اعلام لا هم لها الا تمجيد هذا الرسول و سباب ديانات الاخرين .أو على اقل تقدير عليه أن يتقبل ما يعتبره اساءة بهدوء بإعتبارها رأى يختلف معه فكثيرة هى الأشياء التي تسيء إلي، لكنني لا أقرر حرق الكنائس والسفارات بسببها." ثم استطرد حسينى هاتفا هتاف الحرية قائلا " اخيرا عرف الارهابيين أن ينطقوا كلمة "عنصرية"!!! يقولون ان مجرد رسوم تعبر عن وجهة نظر مبدعيها هى قمة العنصرية!!! لا كلا ليست عنصرية. كيف يجرؤون ان يتكلمون عن العنصرية بينما ايديهم مليئة بالحجارة التى يرجمون النساء بينما ايديهم ممسكة بالسيوف التى يذبحون بها المسيحيين بينما ايديهم ممسكة بأوعية الكيروسين الذى يحرقون به الكنائس " و فى تلك اللحظة تعالت الهتافات تؤيد هذا الشاب الايرانى الحر الذى جاء الى بريطانيا و لا يريد الا الحرية و ها هو ينعم بالحرية غير ان ايران المحمدية تريد ان تطفئ نور الحرية فى عيونه و هو فى بريطانيا على بعد آلاف الكيلو مترات من سجنها المحمدى الكبير 
لقد كانت تلك التظاهرة الكبرى الحاشدة ذات طابع فقير ماليا بدرجة واضحة فلا تجد اناسا متأنقين من بينهم فهم من المهمشين و الفلاحين و الشيوعيين و الملاحدة و مدمنى المخدرات و مطيلى الشعور و مخنثى الجنس و الشواذ جنسيا و أعضاء الاحزاب العمالية و الفلاحية أضف الى ذلك اعداد لا حصر لها من اللاجئين المحمديين الذين جاءوا الى هذه البلدان بحثا عن الحرية و لن يسمحون بأن يعودوا للسجن المحمدى الكبير الذى هربوا منه و لكن هذا السجن هذه المرة سيكون على ارض العالم الحر 
لذا فقد طغى طابع يساري واضح بشدة ، تمثل أساسا فى رفض منظمى المؤتمر رفضا قاطعا اى نوع من المشاركة او حتى التمثيل الرمزى لاى حزب او منظمة او حتى افراد غير شيوعيين فى المهرجان الخطابى و رفضهم لان يقف خاطبا فى الجموع اى ليبرالى او محافظ او يمينى و كأن اليسار الاوروبى الذى طالما تحالف مع هذا الاتجاه الشرير المسمى بالمحمدية السياسية منذ بداية التسعينات يحاول ان يعلن عن تطهره نهائيا من دنس هذا التحالف الشيطانى القذر أضف الى ذلك مضمون الكلمات التي القيت، والتي استهدفت النيل من حركة المحمدية السياسية العالمية على اعتبار انها حركة رأسمالية يمينية بالاساس . 
من هنا تكتسب هذه التظاهرة الشعبية الحاشدة الجرارة أهمية كبرى انفرادية بكونها لفتت الأنظار الى ان الشيوعيين بشتى اتجاهاتهم قد ضاقوا ذرعا بتطرف حلفاؤهم المحمديين و بمحاولتهم لتدمير نظام الحريات العالمى لقد فهم الشيوعيين انهم فى يد المحمديين ما هم الا اداة غبية خاصة ان هؤلاء المحمديين يحرقون الشيوعيين و الشواذ جنسيا احياء فى البلدان التى يحكمونها 
لذلك، فإن المحور الأساسي للتظاهرة كان "حرية التعبير" بما في ذلك حرية إعتناق الأديان دون قيود من نوعية " من ترك دينه فإقتلوه" صدق رسول اللات مع تركيز خاص على الهجمة البربرية الهمجية الإسلامية المعارضة التى تحاول استخدام موضوع الرسوم لأجبار الدول الغربية على تضمين مناهجها الدراسية فقرات تعدها المؤسسات المحمدية ليزرعوا بها فى نفوس الغربيين فرضية ان محمد هو اشرف الخلق؟؟؟ و ان المحمدية نسخت أى ألغت جميع الاديان التى قبلها و أن واجب الغربيين ان يعتنقوا ديانة النكاح و الا يدفعون الجزية للمحمديين عن يد صاغرين. 
فاجأ الشاب الايرانى حسينى محمدى الصحافيين برفعه بمنتهى الفخر للافتته كبيرة ألصق عليها ثلاثة من الرسوم التى يعتبرها الارهابيين عنصرية بينما هى رسوم تدافع عن حقوق المرأة ؟ مع شعارات مؤيدة لحقوق المرأة وتوقيع منظمة الشباب الشيوعي البريطانيةو منظمة الشبيبة التقدمية الايرانية . 
فتجمع الحشد حوله، ليستمتعوا بحديثه الحماسى الصادق الذى ظل يهاجم فيه النظام المحمدى الارهابى الحاكم فى ايران نظام يتامى الخمينى الارهابيين القتلة 
بعد انتهاء الشاب الايرانى حسينى محمدى من كلامه العفوى المرتجل الصادق المؤثر الحماسى صعد القيادى الشيوعى التروفيسكى الفلاحى البريطانى بيتر ريزدون على المسرح ليقرا البيان الختامى للتظاهرة 
فقال"تعتمد قوة المجتمع الحر وتقدم المعرفة الانسانية على التبادل الحر للأفكار. كل الأفكار قادرة على التسبب بالاساءة، وبعض أقوى الأفكار في تاريخ الانسانية،، تسببت باساءة دينية بالغة في عصرها .إن التبادل الحر للأفكار يعتمد على الحرية بما في ذلك حرية الانتقاد والسخرية." . 
بعد ذلك قدم بيتر ريزدون القائدة الرفيقة الشيوعية التروفيسكية الايرانية الفارة من ارهاب النظام المحمدى فى ايران السيدة مريم نامازي فقال بيتر ريزدون مقدما اياها لجماهيره "نعرب نحن الشيوعيين البريطانيين عن بالغ استياءنا من واقع أن بعض الأشخاص في كافة أنحاء العالم يعيشون تحت تهديد القتل فقط لأنهم عبروا عن أفكار لهم ونطالب ممثلينا المنتخبين بحمايتهم... من هؤلاء المهددين الاخت الرفيقة مريم نامازي " و هنا ساد الميدان تصفيق حاد 
بدأت نامازى كلمتها بتعداد بلدان اسلامية كالعراق واليمن وأفغانستان و مصر وإيران التي اعتبرت أن فيها "كثيرون لا وجه ولا اسم لهم يشوهون ويعذبون ويعدمون فقط للتعبير عن آراءهم... ايها السادة العمال و الفلاحين و التقدميين إن الحركة الإسلامية اليمينة تعتبر أن الجنس قبل الزواج مسيء لهذا الرسول ... وحتى الموسيقى مسيئة لهذا الرسول .إنها حركة تمارس القتل إمتثالا لتحريضات هذا الرسول بينما لا يسمح لنا بانتقادها." تخلل خطابها الحماسى الناري هذا تصفيق حاد من الحشد إهتزت له جدران المبانى العريقة فى الميدان .فتابعت قائلة" إن الأمر لا يقتصر على الدول الإسلامية، وأشارت إلى أن محررين في فرنسا فقدوا وظائفهم لأنهم نشروا الرسوم بسبب خوف مالك جريدتهم القبطى من ذبح اهله الاقباط فى مصر عقابا له على نشر الرسوم فى جريدته ، وأن موقعا إليكترونيا أغلق في السويد،بسبب خوف الحكومة السويدية على مواطنيها من اعمال ارهابية قد يقوم بها المحمديين ضدهم وأن كتابا في بريطانيا يعيشون تحت تهديد القتل. على كل الأديان، مقدسة كانت أو غير مقدسة، أن لا تعيق اتباعها عن تركها الى اديان اخرى على الطريقة التى يمارسها الاسلام انطلاقا من القول المحمدى "من ترك دينه فإقتلوه" . ايها السادة العمال و الفلاحين و التقدميين أن العالم الآن يتعرض لأعتى ارهاب عرفه التاريخ الا و هو الإرهاب الإسلامي، مشيرة إلى أن السبيل الوحيد لمكافحته هو الدفاع غير المشروط عن حرية التعبير. أيها السادة العمال و الفلاحين و التقدميين . لدينا الحق أن ننتقد، نعم إن لدينا الحق ان ننتقد نعم ان لدينا الحق ان ننتقد ان لدينا الحق ان نحب أوحتى أن نكره أي معتقد." 
بعد انتهاء التصفيق الحاد بعد خطاب مريم نامازى القيادة الشيوعية الايرانية تقدم القائد التحررى البريطانى المشهور ذو الميول اليسارية إيفان هاريس، وأشار إلى ان التحريض على العنف هو الأمر الوحيد الذي ينبغي ألا يعتبر حرية للتعبير، وأنه فيما عدا ذلك حتى التعبير غير المسؤول هو حق للجميع. 
وتلا إيفان هاريس عدد من الخطباء الشيوعيين الذين اكدوا على ان الهدف من التظاهرة ليس الهجوم على المحمدية بل الهجوم على محاولة المحمدية تدمير حريات الغرب كما لفت معظم الخطباء إلى أن "لا صراع حضارات" 
وبين أبرز الشعارات التي رفعت الشعار الذى لبسه الفتيان و الفتايات على قمصانهم البيضاء و هو عبارة عن العلم الدنماركي مكتوب تحته "إنقذوا الحرية، أيدوا الدنمارك" 
بينما لبس فتيان و فتايا قمصانا برتقالية مكتوب عليها "لا شيء أقدس من الحرية." 
و لبس آخرين قمصانا بيضاء مكتوب عليها "لا اتفق مع ما تقوله لكني سأدافع عن حقك بأن تقوله حتى الموت." 
وأكد الزعيم العمالى بولر ديفيد أن سبب تاكيد المنظمين على عدم السماح لأى احزاب غير شيوعية بالحضور ليس الاختلاف مع آراءهم السياسية، وإنما الرغبة بإبقاء التظاهرة سلمية. فغير الشيوعيين لديهم تاريخ فى معاداة اللاجئين الاجانب و ربما يشجع مشاركتهم محمديوا لندن على الاعتداء على المتظاهرين 
وأضاف: نحن لا يهمنا إختلافهم فى التوجهات السياسية عنا ما داموا يدافعون عن الحرية معنا ففى حرية التعبير يمكننا مناقشتهم بالأمور التي نختلف عليها، 
وانتهت التظاهرة قرابة الساعة الرابعة. وقدر المنظم بيتر ريزدون عدد المتظاهرين بـ600ألف انسان، في حين قالت الشرطة إن الرقم أقرب إلى 250ألف إنسان.* 





الغجر المحمديون يرفعون لافتات تقول سنذبح كل من ينتقد رسول اللات




إلإمام المحمدى /حنيف حجازى  يدعوا الغجر للقيام بأعمال ارهابية فى لندن




أبو الارهاب فى العالم
*و على جانب الغجر المحمديين فقد وشهدت مدينة برمنغهام التى تغص بالشرق اوسطيين من المحمديين العرب المقيمين فى تلك البلاد بصورة غير شرعية تظاهرة مضادة نظمتها لجنة العمل الإسلامية المتورطة فى الارهاب العالمى . وقال اسماعيل حنيف حجازي الارهابى المصرى و مبعوث الازهر الى برمنجهام و رئيس لجنة التحريض الارهابى التي شكلت في أعقاب اندلاع أزمة الرسوم إن حوالي 300 شخصا تظاهر في ساحة فيكتوريا في برمنغهام، بغرض افهام المتظاهرين الشيوعيين انهم لن يسمحوا لأحد مهما كانت الظروف بالسير فى الشارع رافعا الرسوم المسيئة للنبى الاشهب حتى لو اغرقت شوارع لندن فى الدماء . 
و كعادة المظاهرات المحمدية فدائما ما يكون الغرض من وراء الدعوة اليها هو ممارسة الارهاب المحمدى لذلك فقد قام متظاهروا برمنجهام المحمديين بالإعتداء على المارة فى الشوارع و المحلات و قد قبضت الشرطة على بعض من ارتكب اعمالا مخالفة للقانون من عنف و تدمير و احراق و ضرب للمارة كما وجهت اتهامات إلى ثلاثة أشخاص بالتحريض على العنف والقتل والكراهية العرقية وانتهاكات تتعلق بالنظام العام أثناء قيادتهم للمظاهرات التى أقيمت فى برمنجهام احتجاجا على الرسوم الكاريكاتورية الساخرة من نبي الإسلام. وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم "عمان جافيد" من "بيرمنغهام" ويبلغ من العمر ستة وعشرين،، و"عبد الرحمن سليم"، ويبلغ من العمر واحدا وثلاثين عاما, و"عمر زاهير", ويبلغ من العمر ستة وعشرين عاما. وسيمثلون أمام المحكمة  قريبا . 
كما طلب من شخصان آخران الحضور إلى مركز للشرطة في لندن بعد أطلق سراحهما بكفالة، إلى حين إجراء المزيد من التحقيق واتخاذ ما ينبغي من إجراءات على ضوء ما يتكشف من أدلة خلال عمليات البحث. 
كما اعتقلت اجهزة الامن خمسة مصريين بسبب دورهم في المظاهرات خارج السفارة الدنماركية في لندن و محاولتهم تحريض الجماهير على حرقها احتجاجا على امتناع الدنمارك عن تقديم ما وصفوه بالاعتذار المعرفى 
بينما تعود التهم التي وجهت لمجموعة اخرى من الائمة الازهريين الى الشعارات التي رفعت والكلام الذي قيل خلال المظاهرة والذي تضمن دعوات للقيام بعمليات تفجير في أوروبا على غرار تفجيرات السابع من يوليو العام الماضي والني وصفواها بالغزوة النبوية المباركة و التى قتل فيها أكثر من خمسين شخصا وأصيب فيها العشرات بجروح. 

فمرحبا بك ايها الربيع فى لندن عاصمة الضباب لعلك تقشع عنها ضباب التحالف بين فلول اليسار بكل اشكاله و المحمدية السياسية.*
_________________


----------



## عبدالرحمن (12 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الى اعضاء المنتدى المحترمين...

اخوكم عبدالرحمن من الكويت اشارككم الحوار الذي اتمنى ان يوضع في عين الاعتبار ...
لقد ازعجني التطاول على رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى التطاول على الاسلام الذي هو دين سلام وعلى اخواني المسلمين وايضا يزعجني تجريح شعور المسيحيين لأن الرسول الكريم اوصانا باحترام الأديان والتعامل معهم باسلوب راقي ...
عندما انتشر الاسلام جاء رجل الى رسول الله وقال" انا اسلمت وامي لم تعلن اسلامها وبقيت على عقيدتها " فرد عليه الرسول الكريم "صاحبها في الدنيا معروف واوصى ببرهم والاهتمام بهم...ولم يقل اتركها وحاربها وانما اوصى الى بر الوالدين والاهتمام بهم

وهنا موقف آخر كان الرسول الكريم يأتيه كل يوم رجل يهودي ويلقي بالقمامة أمام باب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يوميا وكان الرسول عندما يراها يذهب ويحملها ويلقيها في مكان آخر ولم يؤذي الرجل اليهودي فأتى يوم لم يرى الرسول اي قمامة ففقد الرجل اليهودي وسأل عنه وقالوا انه الرجل اليهودي مريض فذهب عليه الصلاة والسلام وزاره ودعى ربه ان يشفي هذا الرجل من كل مرض فما كان من اليهودي الا ان اشهر اسلامه وكان هذا موقف من مواقف الرسول الذي يوضح مدى رقيه وادبه ورحمته وحلمه ....فالرسول لم يوصي بالدمار والسلاح واهدار الدم لقد اوصانا باحترام الديان ...
فلقد امر الرسول الكريم باحترام اهل الكتاب اذا كانوا جيران فأوصى اذا كان هناك جار لكم من أهل الكتاب فله حق الاحترام والتقدير وامر بعدم هدم اي كنيسة لأنه من حرية العقيدة ...

وهنا!
انا لدي ربة منزل من اهل مسيحية اقسم بالله اننا نجعلها تذهب الى الكنيسة وتمارس دينها بحرية دون اي مشاكل وجلبنا لها ولدها من بلدتها بسبب بكائها وانا وضعت كفالتهم باسمي حتى جلبت لها ابنها ووضعت له وظيفة خاصة به ...

ليس هذا من كرمي وانما نحن اناس مسلمين نتبع ماذا يقول لنا ربنا ونتبع رسولنا الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم"وانك لعلى خلق عظيم" اي هذه الآية قالها الله سبحانه وتعالى للرسول الكريم محمدصلى الله عليه وسلم ...فالاسلام لا يمثله اي شخص وانما يمثله الرسول الكريم والاسلام ليس حكرا على احد فالاسلام وجد للناس جميعا ...
فانا احب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم واحب عيسى عليه السلام واحب جميع الأنبياء والمرسلين ...

وبالمناسبة لدي جيران مسيحيين اكن لهم الاحترام فارجوكم لا اريد ان تغيروا نظرتي عنكم ...

والسلام


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (24 أغسطس 2006)

*عجبت لك يا محمدى*



 

*


عبدالرحمن قال:



			لقد ازعجني التطاول على رسول الله  وعلى التطاول على الاسلام الذي هو دين اسلام وعلى اخواني المسلمين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**الموضوع هذا لم يكن عن محمد بل كان عن الاعمال الارهابية و الغجرية التى قام بها المحمديين بعد  اربعة شهور من نشر مجموعة رسوم فى الدنمارك و فجاة  بعد ان نسى الموضوع  هاجوا و  بدأوا يقومون بالحرق و القتل بحجة  رسوم لم يكتب على اى منها ان صاحبها هو محمد*
*و هذه التصرفات الغجرية  تم اتباعها بسفر الذى دعوا لهذه الاعمال الغجرية  و حرضوا على المقاطعة فى بلادنا و حاربونا فى دواءنا و غذاءنا و ارزاقنا  فى قوافل الى الدنمارك و العياذ باللات  لنهب اكبر قدر ممكن من اموال اللدنمارك التى يجوبون هم انفسهم العالم للتحريض ضدها كما هم يقومون بالتحريض ضد كل ما هو مسيحى *
*و لكن اخوتك المحمديين كالعادة حولوا الموضوع من انتقاد  فقط لتصرفات غجرية من مجموعة من المجرمين الى مسألة حرب اديان بين المسيحية و  المحمدية*

*


عبدالرحمن قال:



			الرسول الكريم اوصانا باحترام الأديان والتعامل معهم باسلوب راقي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**فعلا اسلوب راقى جدا و هو :*
*" يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنْ الْكُفَّارِ وَلْيَجِدُوا فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ(123) .
:"فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب حتى اذا اثخنتموهم فشدّوا الوثاق فإما منّا بعد وإمّا فداء .."*
*" قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنْ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ(29) " .*


عبدالرحمن قال:


> *وهنا موقف آخر كان الرسول الكريم يأتيه كل يوم رجل يهودي*



*‏كان من آخر ما تكلم به رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أن قال"" ‏ ‏قاتل الله ‏‏ اليهود ‏‏ والنصارى ‏ ‏اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد لا يبقين دينان بأرض ‏ ‏العرب""*


عبدالرحمن قال:


> *فالرسول لم يوصي بالدمار والسلاح واهدار الدم  ...*



*"بٌعِثْتَ بالسيف . بين يدىّ الساعة . حتى يٌعبَد الله وحده لا شريك له. و جٌعِلَ رزقى تحت ظل رمحى و جٌعِلَ الذلة و الصغار على من خالف امرى و من تشبه بقومٍ فهو منهم" رواه احمد ابن حنبل عن ابن عمر*
*


عبدالرحمن قال:



			لقد اوصانا باحترام الديان ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**" وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الاسْلامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنْ الْخَاسِرِينَ(85) "*


عبدالرحمن قال:


> * وامر بعدم هدم اي كنيسة لأنه من حرية العقيدة ......*



*عن ابن كثير رضى الله عنه قال سمعت عمر بن الخطاب يقول قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم "لا تبنى كنيسة فى الاسلام و لا يجدد ما خرب منها " و فسر ابن كثير ذلك بأنه يمتنع على  النصارى و اليهود بناء الكنائس و البيع(كنائس اليهود) و الاجتماع فى اى مكان للصلاة و لو فى دار احدهم و يمتنع عليهم بناء او اصلاح ما تهدم منها و لو ظلماً *
*عن ابن كثير رضى الله عنه قال سمعت عمر ابن الخطاب يقول قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم"الاسلام يعلو و لا يعلى عليه" و قد فسر ابن كثير ذلك بأنه يمتنع على  النصارى و اليهود تعلية مساكنهم بما يتعدى علو  اخفض منزل لمسلم  و يمتنع عليهم بناءمنزل اعلى من منزل اى مسلم و لو رضى المسلم بذلك*


عبدالرحمن قال:


> *انا لدي ربة منزل من اهل مسيحية اقسم بالله اننا نجعلها تذهب الى الكنيسة وتمارس دينها بحرية دون اي مشاكل وجلبنا لها ولدها من بلدتها بسبب بكائها وانا وضعت كفالتهم باسمي حتى جلبت لها ابنها ووضعت له وظيفة خاصة به .........*



*لقد سمحت  بالفعل دولة الكويت  ببناء كنيستين فيها واحدة  كنيسة عربية كويتية و واحدة قبطية على ما اعتقد جارى بناءها *
*و هذا تطور كبير جدا  يحدث فى كلا من دولتى الكويت و امارة دبى   فالناس تتغير بالفعل و تتوقف عن التمسك حرفيا بالاحاديث المحمدية و القرآن و هذا يقود العالم الى  السلام*
*مع العلم ان  العرب المحمديين اتوا من شبه الجزيرة العربية  الى بلادى انا  ارض الاقباط عام 641 غازين سالبين ناهبين قاتلين ذابحين  للنساء مغتصبين مرابعين  للجزية و المكوس و الخراج و الفيئ  جابين و للغنائم  مبتلعين *
*و هم يعتبرون انه لمجرد ان بعض اهل البلاد الاصليين من الاقباط لا يزالون على قيد الحياة  على ارض آباءهم و اجدادهم  فهذه هى سماحة المحمدية و عجبى *
*و هم يمنعوننا من بناء او ترميم الكنائس فى ارض آباءنا و اجدادنا بسبب اقاويل محمدهم هم ؟؟؟  و نحن كل ما فعلناه  اننا  بقينا فى ارض آباءنا و اجدادنا لم نؤذى احدا  من الغزاه*


----------



## فارس (26 أغسطس 2006)

***************************
*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
***************************


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (27 أغسطس 2006)

*صدقت يا سيدى يا رسول النكاح*






			
				فارس;58589 قال:
			
		

> الي السفله الذين لا يملكون الا الشتائم انكم تثبتون عجزكم الفرط وسفالتكم المفرطه ايضا ولكن هناك سؤال : الا تخجلون من انفسكم وانتم تشتمون النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم وترمونه بما ليس فيه وتؤلفون وتكذبون وتخرفون
> الا تخجلون من انفسكم مع كل هذا التطاول


*و لماذا لم يخجل محمد الذى كان كالعذراء فى خدرها من فرط خجله من ان يفعل هذه الافعال التى تضطرك آسفا يا محمدى ان تتنصل منها و تتبرأ من فاعلها و تانف منها و تقرف من فاعلها *
*أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات اعوذ باللات من غضب اللات  أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات *
*أنت تعتبر أن مجرد نقل بعض أقوال أنكح الخلق عليه النكاح الثابتة من كتب الفقه المحمدى هو " ســــفــــالــــة "*
*أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات .........أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات ..........أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات*
*أنت تعتبر ان مجرد نقل جملة من القرآن الذى ألفه عثمان ابن عفان هى " ســــفــــالــــة "*
*أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات اعوذ باللات من غضب اللات اعوذ باللات من غضب اللات اعوذ باللات من غضب اللات *
*فكيف اذا تصف من ألف هذا الكلام اصلا و كيف اذا تصف من فعل هذه الافعال اصلا* ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


			
				فارس;58589 قال:
			
		

> رغم كتابكم المكدس بالقصص الجنسية التي لا تصلح الا لقنوات الجنس


*فعلا لك حق ففى الكتاب المكدس بالجنس أمر اللات اتباعه " أنكحوا ( و ليس تزوجوا بل أنكحوا و النكاح فى المعجم الوسيط هو الضراب الشديد اى الاغتصاب ) ما طاب لكم من نساء مثنى و ثلاث و رباع و ما ملكت ايمانكم" *
*كما أحل الكتاب المكدس بالجنس مناكحة المخطوفات حتى المتزوجات منهن فى قوله " وَالْمُحْصَنَات مِنْ النِّسَاء إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانكُمْ "أى ان اللات حرم عليكم يا اتباع الكتاب المكدس بالجنس  مناكحة النساء المتزوجات من رجال غيركم  الا المخطوفات اللائى قمتم بخطفهن و استعبادهن فمن حقكم مناكحتهن و النكاح طبعا هو الضراب الشديد وفقا لوصف المعجم الوسيط اى ممارسة الجنس بمنتهى العنف و القسوة *
*و لمزيد من فهم معنى تلك  الجملة  الواردة فى الكتاب المكدس بالجنس نجد ان فى تفسير ابن كثير هذا الحديث الشريف العفيف الطهور النظيف الذى يوضح  سبب نزول هذه الجملة  فى الكتاب المكدس بالجنس: "قَالَ الْإِمَام أَحْمَد : حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن أَبِي عَدِيّ عَنْ سَعِيد عَنْ قَتَادَة عَنْ أَبِي الْخَلِيل عَنْ أَبِي عَلْقَمَة عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيد الْخُدْرِيّ أَنَّ أَصْحَاب رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَآله وَسَلَّمَ أَصَابُوا سَبْيًا يَوْم أَوْطَاس لَهُنَّ أَزْوَاج مِنْ أَهْل الشِّرْك فَكَانَ أُنَاس مِنْ أَصْحَاب رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَفُّوا وَتَأَثَّمُوا مِنْ غَشَيَانهنَّ قَالَ : فَنَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَة فِي ذَلِكَ " وَالْمُحْصَنَات مِنْ النِّسَاء إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانكُمْ " وَهَكَذَا رَوَاهُ مُسْلِم وَأَبُو دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيّ مِنْ حَدِيث سَعِيد بْن أَبِي عَرُوبَة زَادَ مُسْلِم وَشُعْبَة وَرَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ مِنْ حَدِيث هَمَّام بْن يَحْيَى ثَلَاثَتهمْ عَنْ قَتَادَة بِإِسْنَادِهِ نَحْوه وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ هَذَا حَدِيث حَسَن . اهـ "*
*و من الواضح ان هذا الحديث حديث ثابت لا شك فيه لتبيان سبب كتابة تلك الجملة فى الكتاب المكدس بالجنس فهذا الحديث الشريف العفيف الطهور  النظيف رواه مسلم و ابو داوود و النسائي و الترمذي و الإمام أحمد .*

*كما جاء فى الكتاب المكدس بالجنس جمل كثيرة و ما اكثرها التى لا  تصف مثلا قيام شخص خاطئ بممارسة الخطيئة ثم تتكلم عن توبته بعد ذلك على سبيل المثال .*
*لا  بل انها تامر اتباع الكتاب المكدس بالجنس بممارسة الخطيئة علنا فقد جاء فى الكتاب المكدس بالجنس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*" وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ - إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ " المؤمنون 5-6*
*أى ان تابع الكتاب المكدس بالجنس يجب الا يناكح غير فئة معينة  من النساء  من هن  النساء الاتى يتزوجهن ( و هنا واضح ان اله الكتاب المكدس بالجنس يعرف كيف ينطق و يتهجا كلمة زواج و ازواج و تزوج و لذلك فهو لا يقصد الزواج بلفظة النكاح)  بالاضافة  اليهن فعليه ان ينكح  ايضا بالامر من الحجر الاسود شخصيا كل  النساء المتزوجات بآخرين اللاتى يخطفهن ليغتصبهن فقط لا غير و ليس من حقه ان ينكح غير زوجاته و المخطوفات من ازوجهن و الا صار زانيا ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*و جاء أيضا بالكتاب المكدس بالجنس " إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ " المعارج 30*

*و معنى هذا الكلام أن من حق تابع الكتاب المكدس بالجنس أن يناكح النساء المتزوجات المخطوفات من آخرين و هو غير ملوم!!!!!!!!!!!! و ليس من حق احد لومه فهل يلام تابع الكتاب المكدس بالجنس اذا مارس الجنس تنفيذا لاوامر الاله المكدس بالجنس *
*و قد جاء فى تفسير ابن كثير النص التالى يشرح به ابن كثير تفسيره لهذه الجملة الواردة بالكتاب المكدس بالجنس فقد قال :"أَيْ لَا يَقْرَبُونَ سِوَى أَزْوَاجهمْ الَّتِي أَحَلَّهَا اللَّه لَهُمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانهمْ مِنْ السَّرَارِيّ وَمَنْ تَعَاطَى مَا أَحَلَّهُ اللَّه لَهُ فَلَا لَوْم عَلَيْهِ وَلَا حَرَج وَلِهَذَا قَالَ " فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْر مَلُومِينَ" . "*
*أما عن أنكح الخلق فقد جاء فى الكتاب المكدس بالجنس أن من حقه اشياء غريبة ربما يظن القارئ اننى أألف فلا يمكن أن من يفعل هذه الاشياء بإعتبارها حلالا زلالا رزقلا طيبا لا ربا ولا ريبة  **نبى ابدا ابدا ابدا *
*فمن الممكن ان يخطئ نبى و يتوب و من الممكن ان تصف الكتب المقدسة خطيئته بالتفصيل ثم  بنفس التفصيل  تصف  دموع توبته عن الخطيئة و الاحزان التى جلبتها على قلبه و حياته تلك الخطيئة و اللعنات التى  أدبه  بها إله  تلك الديانات حتى تاب *
*و لكن ان تنشر الكتب المقدسة فى اى ديانة كانت!!!!!! اوامر لانكح الخلق بان يفعل هذه الافاعيل فهذا غريب لذلك فوجب ان احذر فقط اننى لست مؤلف الكتاب المكدس بالجنس فمؤلفه عثمان ابن عفان *
*و قد كتب فيه : " يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِنَّا أَحْلَلْنَا لَكَ أَزْوَاجَكَ اللَّاتِي آتَيْتَ أُجُورَهُنَّ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينُكَ مِمَّا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ وَبَنَاتِ عَمِّكَ وَبَنَاتِ عَمَّاتِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالَاتِكَ اللَّاتِي هَاجَرْنَ مَعَكَ وَامْرَأَةً مُؤْمِنَةً إِنْ وَهَبَتْ نَفْسَهَا لِلنَّبِيِّ إِنْ أَرَادَ النَّبِيُّ أَنْ يَسْتَنْكِحَهَا خَالِصَةً لَكَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ قَدْ عَلِمْنَا مَا فَرَضْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِي أَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ لِكَيْلَا يَكُونَ عَلَيْكَ حَرَجٌ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا " الأحزاب 50*
*و المعنى ان انكح الخلق عليه النكاح و الفخاد كان من حقه ان ينكح بإربه  بالاضافة الى  زوجاته الكثيرات و كل النساء اللاتى  يخطفهن فإنه يجب  عليه بالامر من  الحجر الاسود شخصيا   ان ينكح بإربه بنات اعمامه و عماته و اخواله و خالاته اللائى هاجرن معه هاربات من ازواجهن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ (أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات) و كذلك اى امرأة من اتباع الكتاب المكدس بالجنس اذا اراد النبى ان ينكحها دون زواج فلا مانع لدى اله الكتاب المكدس بالجنس *
*ثم يختم الكتاب المكدس بالجنس كلامه مطمئنا انكح الخلق بان اله الكتاب المكدس بالجنس غفورا و بالتالى فليأخذ راحته مادام الارب مساعدا  و قوته  النكاحية تساوى اربعين نكيحا *
*و يقول ابن كثير فى تفسير معانى تلك الجملة الواردة فى الكتاب المكدس بالجنس الجملة التالية التى يعبر بها عن رأيه الخاص :"ومَعْنَىَ َقَوْله تَعَالَى " وَمَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينك مِمَّا أَفَاءَ اللَّه عَلَيْك " أَيْ وَأَبَاحَ لَك التَّسَرِّي مِمَّا أَخَذْت مِنْ الْمَغَانِم وَقَدْ مَلَكَ صَلَىَ الله عَلَيْهِ وَ سَلَمْ صَفِيَّة وَجُوَيْرِيَة فَأَعْتَقَهُمَا وَتَزَوَّجَهُمَا وَمَلَك رَيْحَانَة بِنْت شَمْعُون النَّضْرِيَّة وَمَارِيَة الْقِبْطِيَّة أُمّ اِبْنه إِبْرَاهِيم عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام وَكَانَتَا مِنْ السَّرَارِيّ رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُمَا " اهـ .*
*ليسمح لى القارئ ان اكرر اننى لست مؤلف هذا الكلام بل عثمان ابن عفان شخصيا و كله وارد بنصوص الكتاب المكدس بالجنس*
*و هذه النصوص لا تتكلم عن بشر اخطاوا و تصف خطيئتهم ثم توبتهم و لا تتحدث عن  علاقة  شخص و زوجته الحلال و تصف محبتهما الشديدة  ببعضهما البعض *
*لا بل انها اوامر صريحة لأنكح الخلق بممارسة الخطيئة الحلال (( تعبير "الزنا الحلال" ليس من تأليفى فهو من تاليف الشيخ كشك فى خطبه عن تعدد الزوجات فى المحمدية و شروطها و كان يصف الذى يعدد زوجاته مستغلا اوامر انكح الخلق  بصورة مبالغ فيها ؟؟ بانه يمارس الزنا الحلال و هذا و من عادة أتباع الكتاب المكدس بالجنس  التنصل من افعال نبيهم بمثل تلك الطرق)) و قد نص الكتاب المكدس بالجنس على ان نبى الكتاب المكدس بالجنس  اذا مارس هذا الزنا و الاغتصاب هو ليس ملوما ؟؟؟؟ و ليس من حق احد ان يلومه*
*ففى اى ديانة مثلا نجد ان بشرا يخطئون و تصف الكتب المقدسة خطاياهم و تصف توبتهم عن تلك الخطايا  و اللعنات التى ادب  بها  اله تلك الديانة هؤلاء الخطاه و لكن اما ان تلك الكتب الخاصة بتلك الديانات ايا كانت!!!  تامر اتباعها امرا مباشرا صريحا واضحا وضوح الشمس و لا تصرف فيه  بممارسة الخطيئة و هم على خطيئتهم مامورون و غير ملومين و لا مستوجبين توبة فهذا غير موجود الا فى ديانة الكتاب المكدس بالجنس *

الموضوع أصلا هو موضوع سياسى اجتماعى عن افعال غجرية قام بها اعداء الحرية الارهابيين و لم يكن موضوع حوار اديان و لكن كعادة المحمديين يهربون من النقاش فى كل شيئ بالدخول الى حارة حوار الاديان!!!!!!!!!!  أنا شخصيا  لم  انحرف بالموضوع  عن  فكرته  الى الحديث فى نقطة سلوكيا أنتن الخلق بل   المحمديين هم الذين  اختطفوا الموضوع الى تلك الحارة  و انا  فى هذا الموضوع مثلى مثل رسول  ديانة الكتاب المكدس بالجنس اى اننى  * لست ملوماً*
شكلرا لكل محمدى قام بتحويل دفة الحوار السياسى الاجتماعى  الى دينى فهوايتى المفضلة التكلم عن انتن الخلق و فضح افاعيله و امتع لحظات حياتى هى اللحظات التى اتكلم فيها عن نتانة انتن الخلق


----------



## maarttina (27 أغسطس 2006)

طبعا انت يا فارس انسان غريب الاطوار لا ترد ولكن لا تمتلك رد في كل المواضيع غير الكلمتان الفارغين دول وكأنك لا تعلم عن رسولك الزاني الللقيط أي شئ مستغربه من امرك بجد تتحدث عن الكتاب المقدس بهذا الشكل يعني حتي دينك جاهل بيه لانك لو تعرف دينك مش هتقول التخلف المحمدي ده لان حتي قرأنك الذي لا اعترف بيه اعطي كل التكريم والاحترام للتوراة والانجيل يا اذكي الكائنات


----------



## حنيف مسلم (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*أرى أن الموضوع انتقل من النقاش إلى قلة الأدب ممن يدعون أنهم أتباع المسيح عليه السلام وهم في الحقيقة ليسوا كذلك، وهذا غير مستغرب منهم لأن الله تعالى قد أعمى أبصارهم عن رؤية الحق وختم على قلوبهم فهم كما قال الله ( إن شر الدواب عند الله الصم البكم الذين لا يعقلون * ولو علم الله فيهم خيرا لأسمعهم ولو أسمعهم لتولوا وهم معرضون) ، لذلك أنصح إخواني المسلمين بالكف عن نقاشهم إذا راوا منهم قلة الأدب التي لا يستطيعون الأنفكاك عنها حتى يعودوا إلى النقاش الجاد والمؤدب ، وأن يترفعوا عن أن يردوا عليهم بمثل هذه الألفاظ القذرة والشتائم ، فديننا يامر دائما بالعفة ومكارم الأخلاق ورسولنا عليه الصلاة والسلام بين لنا فقال ( ليس المسلم بالطعان ولا اللعان ولا الفاحش البذئ) والله سبحانه وتعالى أمرنا فقال ( ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوا بغير علم كذلك زينا لكم أمة عملهم ثم إلا ربهم مرجعهم فينبئهم بما كانوا يعملون) " سورة الأنعام"*
*فديننا  هو دين العفة والأخلاق والترفع عن سفاسف الأمور ومنكرات الأخلاق والأقوال والاعمال ، **والله سبحانه وتعالى لن يضيع حقه وحق نبيه وهو سبحانه وتعالى ناصر دينه ونبيه ومذل لمن عادهم أو تنقص منهم في الدنيا قبل الآخرة ، وان غدا لناظره قريب*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*أحنف الكلام  عن انكح الانام رسول اللئام*




 
*دائما ما كنت أرى أن المحمدى بطبيعته لا يعرف القراءة و الكتابة كنبيه الامى تماما فلو كان المحمدى يعرف القراءة و الكتابة لعرف ان يقرأ و لو قرأ لما آمن بان السفاح النكّاح السارق المارق القاتل الحارق المفخاد زير النساء قاطع الطريق هو نبى او ان الحجر الاسود هو أله او ان مقر عبادة اوثان العرب على مر التاريخ هو المكان الذى لمجرد الدوران حوله رجالا و نساءً عرايا متجردين منه ملابسهم كما كان يفعل العرب عباد اوثانه تغفر الخطايا و تدخل الجنان التى بها الحور و غلمان النكاح و انهار الخمر الذى ليس للسكر بل لذة للشاربين*​ 
*ف "محمدى أعوج .. أقصد محمدى حنيف و حنيف تعنى اعوج فى المعجم الوسيط" قد استحضر لنا من مقابر موقع الارهاب اون لاين الشهير بموقع النكاحية المحمدية اون لاين مقالا قام موقع النكاحية المحمدية اون لاين بفبركته منذ ستة سنوات و بالفعل وقتها تلقفه عباد السفاح النكّاح السارق المارق القاتل الحارق المفخاد زير النساء قاطع الطريق و سارعوا على الفور بنشره فى المنتديات بغعتباره كنزا ثمينا يرضى شعورهم بالدونية و حقارة الذات بسبب عبادتهم لديانة النكاحية المحمدية التى ألفها انكح الخلق السفاح النكّاح السارق المارق القاتل الحارق المفخاد زير النساء قاطع الطريق*
*و بعد ايام قام موقع الجزيرة اون لاين التابع لفضائية الجزيرة المنحمدية الارهابية بنشر مقال محمدية اون لاين بل و بترجمته للانجليزية و ليتها ما فعلت فكلنا نتذكر البيان الذى اصدره الفاتيكان وقتها و نفى فيه جملة و تفصيلا ما تنسبه الجزيرة المحمدية للفاتيكان من تصريحات و تحقيقات و نتائج كلها من نسج خيال محطة الجزيرة النكاحية غير ان محطة الجزيرة النكاحية بريئة هى فقط تعودت ان تنقل بامانة كل ما ينشره موقع المحمدية النكاحية اون لاين *​ 
*و بالرغم من ان الموضوع هو أصلا من فبركة موقع المحمدية النكاحية اون لاين و ليس له اى اساس من الصحة و قد نفاه الفاتيكان جملة وتفصيلا بعد ان ترجمته الجزيرة النكاحية للانجليزية و طبعا هذا لم يسبب لها اى حرج فالجزيرة النكاحية و موقع النكاحية المحمدية هما مواقع معتادة على التلفيق و الكذب و هذا لا يعرضها للحرج اذ ان كل قراء و مشاهدى الموقعين هم من طالبى الكذب و البحثين عن ارضاء شعورهم بالنقص و الدونية و الحقارة بسبب اعتناقهم للنكاحية المحمدية *
*و لكن دعنا نساءل*
*لو افترضنا جدلا مثلا ان الموضوع المفبرك صحيح *
*هل يعتبر ارتكاب شخص بوذى -حتى لو كان كاهنا بوذيا - جريمة اغتصاب انثى مثلا *
*هل يعتبر هذا حجة على البوذية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*بكل تاكيد لا *
*الفيصل هنا هو هل دعت الديانة البوذية و تعاليمها الى الاغتصاب؟؟؟؟؟؟ أم انها حرمته ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل اعتبرت الديانة البوذية ان الاغتصاب هو عمل شريف عفيف نظيف من اعمال الديانة البوذية ام انها حرمت هذا العمل و اعتبرت من ارتكبه آثما ؟؟؟؟*
*هذا هو الفيصل*
*فالمسيحية ابدا لم تنكر خطايا البشر على مر التاريخ بل لقد سجلب الكتاب المقدس منذ سفر التكوين و حتى سفر رؤيا يوحنا خطايا و آثام آلاف البشر منهم من تاب و اناب و سجل الكتاب المقدس اللعنات التى جرتها عليه خطيئته ثم دموع توبته و دم المسيح الذى سفك على الصليب كفارة له عن خطيئته*
*و منهم من سجل الكتاب المقدس موته فى خطيئته *
*و لكن الفيصل هو هل نظر الكتاب المقدس الى الآثم نظرة اعجاب و تقدير و تبرير ام نظر اليه نظرة توبيخ و إنتهار واحتقار و اعتبار و ازدراء و دعوة للتوبة *
*و رغم ان نبأ موقع النكاحية المحمدية هو مفبرك تماما - و قد نشرته الجزيرة المحمدية باللغة الانجليزية نقلا عن المحمدية النكاحية اون لاين فنفاه الفاتيكان وقتها- *
*و لكنه ليس خبرا مستحيلا فمن الممكن جدا ان يسقط كاهن او حتى مئة كاهن فى الخطية كما سقط ابراهيم و داوود و سليمان فى الخطية *
*و من الممكن ان يتوب هؤلاء عن خطيتهم كما تاب ابراهيم و داوود و سليمان و من الممكن ان يموتوا فى الخطية كما مات شأول فى الخطية *
*و لكن هذا ليس حجة على المسيحية ذلك ان المسيحية كرهت الخطية و الكتاب المقدس من حرفه الاول و حتى حرفه الاخير هو " حرب على الخطية " هو "إنتهار للخاطئ" هو " قصة توبة خاطئ و قصة سقوط بار تاب من بعد انتهار او مات و ضاع " هوقصة " اله خلق كائنا و احبه و لكن بمجرد ان سقط فى الخطيئة التى كرهها هذا الاله الطهور لفظ كائنه الحبيب خارجا فهو يحب الانسان و لكنه يكره الخطيئة لا يقبل بالخطيئة هو اله لم يكن سلبيا تجاه اللخطيئة بل اتخذ جسد مشابه لاجساد كائنه المحبوب و عانى من ضغوط كائنه المحبوب و تألم آلام كائنه المحبوب و سفك دمه على الصليب ليتطهر فيه كائنه المحبوب فيعود مقبولا مرة اخرى امام هذا الاله الطهور "*
*و هذا هو الفيصل فى الموضوع نعترف بوجود الخطيئة لأن الشر موجود و حرنا معه و لكن الهنا لا يقبل هذه الخطيئة و من فرط كراهيته لها بذل نفسه فى حربه ضدها فداء لكل من آمن بإسمه الطهور بإلوهيته و صلبه و قيامته الحقة"*
*لو كلف " محمدى أعوج " نفسه فقط عناء قراءة مداخلتى الاخيرة لما نقل الينا هذا الخبر المفبرك و المشكلة كما قلنا ليس فى كونه مفبرك بل المشكلة فى ان كل ما قلته الآن قتلته سابقا فيها لننظر اذا الى الفيصل الذى نظرنا به الى البوذية و المسيحية و ننظر به الى النكاحية المحمدية *​ 
*فالنكاحية المحمدية منذ اللحظة الاولى لتاليفها و هى الدافع لاتباعها الى ارتكاب الخطيئة و الآمر لاتباعها لكى يرتكبوا الخطيئة فقد أمرت اتباعها بفعل الامر "إنكحوا " و ليس للتابع تصرفا سوى ان ينفذ الامر فهى لم تقل لهم حتى من حقكم ان تنكحوا بل قالت بلهجة الامر الذى لا تصرف فيه او معه "إنكحوا" (و ليس تزوجوا بل أنكحوا و النكاح فى المعجم الوسيط هو الضراب الشديد اى الاغتصاب ) ما طاب لكم من نساء مثنى و ثلاث و رباع و ما ملكت ايمانكم" *
*كما أحلت المحمدية لأتباعها *
*مناكحة المخطوفات حتى المتزوجات منهن بلا زواج فى قول مؤلف القرآن " وَالْمُحْصَنَات مِنْ النِّسَاء إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانكُمْ "أى ان اللات حرم عليكم يا اتباع السفاح النكّاح السارق المارق القاتل الحارق المفخاد زير النساء قاطع الطريق مناكحة النساء المتزوجات من رجال غيركم الا المخطوفات اللائى قمتم بخطفهن و استعبادهن فمن حقكم مناكحتهن و النكاح طبعا هو الضراب الشديد وفقا لوصف المعجم الوسيط اى ممارسة الجنس بمنتهى العنف و القسوة *
*و لمزيد من فهم معنى تلك الجملة الواردة فى مؤلفات مؤلف القرآن نجد ان فى تفسير ابن كثير هذا الحديث الشريف العفيف الطهور النظيف الذى يوضح سبب نزول هذه الجملة فى مؤلفات مؤلف القرآن : "قَالَ الْإِمَام أَحْمَد : حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن أَبِي عَدِيّ عَنْ سَعِيد عَنْ قَتَادَة عَنْ أَبِي الْخَلِيل عَنْ أَبِي عَلْقَمَة عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيد الْخُدْرِيّ أَنَّ أَصْحَاب رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَآله وَسَلَّمَ أَصَابُوا سَبْيًا يَوْم أَوْطَاس لَهُنَّ أَزْوَاج مِنْ أَهْل الشِّرْك فَكَانَ أُنَاس مِنْ أَصْحَاب رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَفُّوا وَتَأَثَّمُوا مِنْ غَشَيَانهنَّ قَالَ : فَنَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَة فِي ذَلِكَ " وَالْمُحْصَنَات مِنْ النِّسَاء إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانكُمْ " وَهَكَذَا رَوَاهُ مُسْلِم وَأَبُو دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيّ مِنْ حَدِيث سَعِيد بْن أَبِي عَرُوبَة زَادَ مُسْلِم وَشُعْبَة وَرَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ مِنْ حَدِيث هَمَّام بْن يَحْيَى ثَلَاثَتهمْ عَنْ قَتَادَة بِإِسْنَادِهِ نَحْوه وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ هَذَا حَدِيث حَسَن . اهـ "*
*و من الواضح ان هذا الحديث حديث ثابت لا شك فيه لتبيان سبب كتابة تلك الجملة فى مؤلفات مؤلف القرآن هذا الحديث الشريف العفيف الطهور النظيف رواه مسلم و ابو داوود و النسائي و الترمذي و الإمام أحمد .*​ 
*كما جاء فى مؤلفات مؤلف القرآن جمل كثيرة و ما اكثرها التى لا تصف مثلا قيام شخص خاطئ بممارسة الخطيئة ثم تتكلم عن توبته بعد ذلك على سبيل المثال .*
*لا بل انها تامر اتباع السفاح النكّاح السارق المارق القاتل الحارق المفخاد زير النساء قاطع الطريق بممارسة الخطيئة علنا فقد جاء فى مؤلفات مؤلف القرآن!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!*
*" وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ - إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ " المؤمنون 5-6 و *
*ان تابع السفاح النكّاح السارق المارق القاتل الحارق المفخاد زير النساء قاطع الطريق يجب الا يناكح غير فئة معينة من النساء و من هن النساء الاتى يتزوجهن !!!*
*( و هنا واضح ان اله تابعالسفاح النكّاح السارق المارق القاتل الحارق المفخاد زير النساء قاطع الطريق يعرف كيف ينطق و يتهجا كلمة زواج و ازواج و تزوج و لذلك فهو لا يقصد الزواج بلفظة النكاح) بالاضافة اليهن فعليه ان ينكح ايضا بالامر من الحجر الاسود شخصيا كل النساء المتزوجات بآخرين اللاتى يخطفهن ليغتصبهن فقط لا غير و ليس من حقه ان ينكح غير زوجاته و المخطوفات من ازوجهن و الا صار زانيا ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*و جاء أيضا فى مؤلفات مؤلف القرآن " إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ " المعارج 30*
*و معنى هذا الكلام أن من حق تابع السفاح النكّاح السارق المارق القاتل الحارق المفخاد زير النساء قاطع الطريق أن يناكح النساء المتزوجات المخطوفات من آخرين و هو غير ملوم!!!!!!!!!!!! و ليس من حق احد لومه فهل يلام تابع السفاح النكّاح السارق المارق القاتل الحارق المفخاد زير النساء قاطع الطريق اذا مارس الجنس تنفيذا لاوامر السفاح النكّاح السارق المارق القاتل الحارق المفخاد زير النساء قاطع الطريق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فى *
*و قد جاء فى تفسير ابن كثير النص التالى يشرح به ابن كثير تفسيره لهذه الجملة الواردة فى مؤلفات مؤلف القرآن فقد قال :"أَيْ لَا يَقْرَبُونَ سِوَى أَزْوَاجهمْ الَّتِي أَحَلَّهَا اللَّه لَهُمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانهمْ مِنْ السَّرَارِيّ وَمَنْ تَعَاطَى مَا أَحَلَّهُ اللَّه لَهُ فَلَا لَوْم عَلَيْهِ وَلَا حَرَج وَلِهَذَا قَالَ " فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْر مَلُومِينَ" . "*
*أما عن أنكح الخلق فقد جاء فى مؤلفات مؤلف القرآن أن من حقه اشياء غريبة ربما يظن القارئ اننى أألف فلا يمكن أن من يفعل هذه الاشياء بإعتبارها حلالا زلالا رزقا طيبا لا ربا ولا ريبة نبى ابدا ابدا ابدا *
*فقد يخطئ إنسان ما أياً كان دينه و هذا وارد حتى لو كان هذا الشخص ملكا او امبراطورا او كاهنا او حتى نبيا و قد تسجل الكتب المقدسة لهذا الدين أيا كان خطيئته بالتفصيل ثم بنفس التفصيل تصف دموع توبته عن الخطيئة و الاحزان التى جلبتها على قلبه و حياته تلك الخطيئة و اللعنات التى أدبه بها إله تلك الديانات حتى تاب *
*و لكن ان تنشر الكتب المقدسة فى اى ديانة كانت!!!!!! اوامر لانكح الخلق بان يفعل هذه الافاعيل فهذا غريب لذلك فوجب ان احذر فقط اننى لست مؤلف قرآن عثمان فمؤلفه عثمان ابن عفان قرآن عثمان *
*وقد أمر هذا القرآن انكح الخلق بفعل الافاعيل الآتى ذكرها : " يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِنَّا أَحْلَلْنَا لَكَ أَزْوَاجَكَ اللَّاتِي آتَيْتَ أُجُورَهُنَّ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينُكَ مِمَّا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ وَبَنَاتِ عَمِّكَ وَبَنَاتِ عَمَّاتِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالَاتِكَ اللَّاتِي هَاجَرْنَ مَعَكَ وَامْرَأَةً مُؤْمِنَةً إِنْ وَهَبَتْ نَفْسَهَا لِلنَّبِيِّ إِنْ أَرَادَ النَّبِيُّ أَنْ يَسْتَنْكِحَهَا خَالِصَةً لَكَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ قَدْ عَلِمْنَا مَا فَرَضْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِي أَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ لِكَيْلَا يَكُونَ عَلَيْكَ حَرَجٌ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا " الأحزاب 50*
*و المعنى ان انكح الخلق عليه النكاح و الفخاد كان من حقه ان ينكح بإربه بالاضافة الى زوجاته الكثيرات و كل النساء اللاتى يخطفهن فإنه يجب عليه بالامر من الحجر الاسود شخصيا ان ينكح بإربه بنات اعمامه و عماته و اخواله و خالاته اللائى هاجرن معه هاربات من ازواجهن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ (أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات) و كذلك اى امرأة من اتباع الكتاب المكدس بالجنس اذا اراد النبى ان ينكحها دون زواج فلا مانع لدى اله السفاح النكّاح السارق المارق القاتل الحارق المفخاد زير النساء قاطع الطريق ثم يختم مؤلف القرآن كلامه مطمئنا انكح الخلق بان اله السفاح النكّاح السارق المارق القاتل الحارق المفخاد زير النساء قاطع الطريق غفورا و بالتالى فليأخذ راحته مادام الارب مساعدا و قوته النكاحية تساوى اربعين نكيحا *
*و يقول ابن كثير فى تفسير معانى تلك الجملة الواردة فى فى مؤلفات مؤلف القرآن الجملة التالية التى يعبر بها عن رأيه الخاص :"ومَعْنَىَ َقَوْله تَعَالَى " وَمَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينك مِمَّا أَفَاءَ اللَّه عَلَيْك " أَيْ وَأَبَاحَ لَك التَّسَرِّي مِمَّا أَخَذْت مِنْ الْمَغَانِم وَقَدْ مَلَكَ صَلَىَ الله عَلَيْهِ وَ سَلَمْ صَفِيَّة وَجُوَيْرِيَة فَأَعْتَقَهُمَا وَتَزَوَّجَهُمَا وَمَلَك رَيْحَانَة بِنْت شَمْعُون النَّضْرِيَّة وَمَارِيَة الْقِبْطِيَّة أُمّ اِبْنه إِبْرَاهِيم عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام وَكَانَتَا مِنْ السَّرَارِيّ رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُمَا " اهـ .*
*ليسمح لى القارئ ان اكرر اننى لست مؤلف هذا الكلام بل عثمان ابن عفان شخصيا و كله وارد بنصوص فى مؤلفات مؤلف القرآن و هذه النصوص لا تتكلم عن بشر اخطاوا و تصف خطيئتهم ثم توبتهم و لا تتحدث عن علاقة شخص و زوجته الحلال و تصف محبتهما الشديدة ببعضهما البعض *
*لا بل انها اوامر صريحة لأنكح الخلق بممارسة الخطيئة الحلال (( تعبير "الزنا الحلال" ليس من تأليفى فهو من تاليف الشيخ كشك فى خطبه عن تعدد الزوجات فى المحمدية و شروطها و كان يصف الذى يعدد زوجاته مستغلا اوامر انكح الخلق بصورة مبالغ فيها ؟؟ بانه يمارس الزنا الحلال و هذا و من عادة أتباع الكتاب المكدس بالجنس التنصل من افعال نبيهم بمثل تلك الطرق)) و قد نصت مؤلفات مؤلف القرآن على ان السفاح النكّاح السارق المارق القاتل الحارق المفخاد زير النساء قاطع الطريق اذا مارس هذا الزنا و الاغتصاب هو ليس ملوما ؟؟؟؟ و ليس من حق احد ان يلومه*
*ففى اى ديانة مثلا قد نجد ان بشرا يخطئون و تصف الكتب المقدسة خطاياهم و تصف توبتهم عن تلك الخطايا و اللعنات التى ادب بها اله تلك الديانة هؤلاء الخطاه و لكن اما ان تلك الكتب الخاصة بتلك الديانات ايا كانت!!! تامر اتباعها امرا مباشرا صريحا واضحا وضوح الشمس و لا تصرف فيه بممارسة الخطيئة و هم على خطيئتهم مامورون و غير ملومين و لا مستوجبين توبة برسولهم انكح الخلق متمثلين متأسين فهذا غير موجود الا فى ديانة السفاح النكّاح السارق المارق القاتل الحارق المفخاد زير النساء قاطع الطريق*​ 
*هذا هو دين الطهارة الذى يتكلم عنه " محمدى أعوج " الذى كلف نفسه عناء نقل فبركة موقع " النكاحية المحمدية اون لاين " الى منتدى مسيحى كهذا بينما لم يجد عنده وقتا لقراءة الموضوع اصلا ليعرف بأن الموضوع سياسى اصلا و لكن المحمديين فى البداية يأتون الى هذا المنتدى و مع كل واحد فيهم صفحة من " موقع المحمدية النكاحية اون لاين " ليسكبها فى المنتدى ليجرى ليبحث عن غيرها ليسكبها فى هذا المنتدى على عجل حتى انه لا يبحث اصلا عن موضوع مناسب للصفحة التى يريد سكبها فى المنتدى سريعا فهو يسكب الصفحة عميانى خشية ان تقع عينه على حرفا هنا او حرفا هناك و ساعته قد يقراه و اذا قراه لربما كانت تلك مشكلة تنتهى بقتله وفقا للقاعدة المحمدية اللنكاحية " مـــــــــــــن*
*تــــــرك ديــــــــنــــــــــــــــــــه فـــــــــــــــــــإقــــــتــــــــلــــوه " صدق انكح الخلق صاحب الإرب النكوح الذى به قوة اربعين نكيحا *​


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*اللاتم آمين يا شيخ*


----------

